# Sticky  Post your Bikepacking Rig (and gear layout!)



## rusheleven (Jan 19, 2012)

Post your riding rig and gear layouts for all to enjoy!

Descriptions of what you have got going (and how it works for you) are always a plus


----------



## jimification (Apr 12, 2011)

Bikepackers might enjoy this (very extensive) bikepacking gear thread on a UK MTB forum:-

Sick as a dog so, show me you Bivi / Bikepacking / Adventure racing gear..... « Singletrack Forum


----------



## robdeanhove (Dec 8, 2005)

I use my normal Highball endurance race bike with a couple of the Revelate products and am extremely happy with the result:

Bigger pictures and tales of my latest ride on my blog HERE. Pics below:


----------



## SlowerThenSnot (Jul 16, 2004)

*my 2011*

divide setup..was to bad greyhound lost my bike for 5 days..... a few things well change for 2012 but the key bits of gear well remain the same...


----------



## TobyGadd (Sep 9, 2009)

It's getting a little dated, but here's my 2010 CTR gear list. I'll post an updated version when I get it all sorted out.

Toby Gadd: Colorado Trail Race Gear (2010)


----------



## woody.1 (Jun 10, 2008)

Here's a pic of my rig. Everything, but my sleeping bag, which is getting cut down into a quilt. A few things in the seat bag will go into a front handlebar harness along with the quilt. I'm able to carry 6 liters of water with this setup.

Woody


----------



## D45yth (Jan 30, 2009)

Here's a few pics from when I first built this bike up. I'll have to update them and provide my kit list when I get things packed up for my next trip!

Tent, sleeping mat, sleeping bag and sleeping clothes are in the bar bag. Cooking gear, food and waterproofs go in the saddle bag. I have a couple of different sized Wingnut backpacks for carrying my normal biking gear plus snacks/energy products.

Bags are by Bikepack and the cooking gear is by Evernew.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

One of the coolest things about bikepacking is that you can do it nearly anywhere, on any bike, with any gear, anybody, and any speed. 

Got an old MTB, a rack, a sleeping bag, a backpack, and some rope? Go for it! 

Like ultralight gear, riding fast, and don't care if you have to rough it? Go for it! 

Want to take the kids on an adventure and bring some creature comforts in fully loaded panniers & a trailer? Go for it! :thumbsup:


----------



## campredcloudbikes (Feb 22, 2008)

CT Lake City to Durango. All I needed beyond this was a smallish hydration pack.










Woody, nice bags. Where can I get me some? ;-)


----------



## MGoBlueMan (Feb 6, 2012)

OMG these are awesome setups!!!!


----------



## Nürburg Nomad (Jan 23, 2012)

MGoBlueMan said:


> OMG these are awesome setups!!!!


Agreed! I'm curious to see if any people have made functional bikepacking rigs with a full suspension 29'er??


----------



## 12wheels (Dec 10, 2005)

Here's my lightweight setup. I make most of my gear and have been selling the saddlebags, framepacks, gas tanks, and carriers for a year and a half. They've been used in the GDR, Colorado Trail Race, Arrowhead 135, and by roadies for Brest/Paris/Brest.


----------



## She&I (Jan 4, 2010)

Cool spokes, people!

Here ya go, Nurburg:
Pivot 429 because it does so many things well, and my low back does not. Set up here on the cheap for a 260-mile no-food-resupply stretch on a 600-mile ride. 33L Osprey pack not shown.










Fandango Tourista, set up for two nights out. Frame packs will bring this up to full capability. 18L and 9L hydration packs not shown.










Cheers,

Mike


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

She&I said:


> Frame packs will bring this up to full capability. 18L and 9L hydration packs not shown.


You have a hydration pack that holds 4.5 gallons of water? Loaded up, you carry 60 lbs of water? It is nice to have plenty...

I'm going to end up with my sleeping pad on the front like that. Glad I'm not the only one...


----------



## She&I (Jan 4, 2010)

Bill, that was misleading of me. "L" is the packs' capacity, not the bladder within. 18L hydration pack, LOL!

For bigger rides we're going to have to use our front harness for a drybag and stick the pads out back somewhere. I dislike that homeless shopping cart look, but as long as it works...And nobody try to talk me into an inflatable pad 

Mike


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

She&I said:


> Bill, that was misleading of me. "L" is the packs' capacity, not the bladder within. 18L hydration pack, LOL!


ha ha, I was pretty sure I was misunderstanding something. Then I thought, well, maybe they like to take showers on the trail... 



She&I said:


> I dislike that homeless shopping cart look, but as long as it works...And nobody try to talk me into an inflatable pad


Same here. When I'm backpacking, I have to hang the pad off the bottom of my pack, and I definitely look homeless. Oh well, it's comfortable, it never leaks, and it's mine. I might try to get fancy and put some kind of drawstring bag over it, but I sort of doubt it.


----------



## Curtis C (Mar 28, 2009)

Here's a pic of my Yeti BigTop setup.


----------



## Project2501 (Apr 7, 2006)

Serotta 29er.
Rohloff 50x20 Gates Belt Drive


----------



## vzman (Mar 30, 2006)

https://picasaweb.google.com/101607698563951618050/BIGBEAR2011#5708801122852155778


----------



## She&I (Jan 4, 2010)

Try the paper clip icon if the pic is on your computer. The globe/link icon for a URL such photobucket or whatever host the pic resides with. They're above the posting text entry field.

Whip it out, man.


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

post the link and i'll do it for you.


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

Salsa Fargo by mbeganyi, on Flickr


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

bmike, is that rear disc bigger than the front one? nice rig.


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

Bill in Houston said:


> bmike, is that rear disc bigger than the front one? nice rig.


thanks.
nope... 160s front and rear. just an odd angle.


Salsa Fargo, bikepacking by mbeganyi, on Flickr


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

Re organizing Kit by mbeganyi, on Flickr

click over to flickr to see notes on this. not the lightest setup.

swapped to a tarptent contrail, still have an e-bivy and also a henessy hammock.
love the contrail, need to use it on the bike next season...


----------



## Porchsong (Apr 28, 2004)

*cool stuff guys*

Keep posting your rigs and gear lists. I love it. This has been a long time dream of mine. One day....someday....somehow, I'll make the time to set up my kit and plan a multi-day trip someplace high and lonely.

Keep it up & thanks

Porch


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

bmike said:


> click over to flickr to see notes on this. not the lightest setup.
> 
> swapped to a tarptent contrail, still have an e-bivy and also a henessy hammock.
> love the contrail, need to use it on the bike next season...


Okay, on the rotor sizes that makes sense. Later i'll click into Flickr to see the gear. For some reason they have it blocked here at work.  I have used a hammock many times, but have never even seen a HH in real life.


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

Bill in Houston said:


> Okay, on the rotor sizes that makes sense. Later i'll click into Flickr to see the gear. For some reason they have it blocked here at work.  I have used a hammock many times, but have never even seen a HH in real life.


no pics of the hamock in there. just took the tarp and slept on the ground.

here is what i'm using now...:


IMAG4271 by mbeganyi, on Flickr


----------



## dazzlingdennis (Mar 22, 2007)

D45yth said:


> Here's a few pics from when I first built this bike up. I'll have to update them and provide my kit list when I next get things packed up for my next trip!
> 
> Tent, sleeping mat, sleeping bag and sleeping clothes are in the bar bag. Cooking gear, food and waterproofs go in the saddle bag. I have a couple of different sized Wingnut backpacks for carrying my normal biking gear plus snacks/energy products.
> 
> Bags are by Bikepack and the cooking gear is by Evernew.


D45yth, what handlebar is that?


----------



## alan ss (Oct 21, 2009)

So far, only one bike shown has a rack, and it's a tandem. Are racks not used at all for bike packing?


----------



## TobyGadd (Sep 9, 2009)

alan ss said:


> So far, only one bike shown has a rack, and it's a tandem. Are racks not used at all for bike packing?


I raced the CTR in 2010 with a rack--and it worked great.

But I've since gone rackless, using bags from Revelate, etc. I don't really bikepack unless I'm racing, so the weight of the rack was one issue. But the bigger one is that racks don't work very well on full-suspension bikes on technical trails. The weight is unsuspended, and the ride feels sloppy and unsteady.

Here's blog post that I wrote a year ago about the pros and cons of racks:

Toby Gadd: Panniers for 2011?


----------



## SuPrBuGmAn (Jun 20, 2009)

alan ss said:


> So far, only one bike shown has a rack, and it's a tandem. Are racks not used at all for bike packing?


I use a rack, probably wouldn't if I weren't budget-minded, but I am, so I do.

They work, but it is heavier.


----------



## TobyGadd (Sep 9, 2009)

SuPrBuGmAn said:


> They work, but it is heavier.


But not by as much as they might initially seem. Maybe 2-3 pounds total, based on the calculations that I've done.

Depending on the bike and terrain, I think that racks are a great option for bikepacking. Having used both systems, I can easily argue that racks are actually better in many aspects. Carrying the weight nice and low, and not having to wear a pack, are decent advantages. Further, panniers are very convenient--unlike rackless bags which are compressed and harder to pack and unpack.

Even though I have a rackless system for ultra-racing (where comfort and convenience are secondary concerns), I am not about to put my my rack and panniers on eBay! On a hard-tail, they are pretty darn nice.


----------



## She&I (Jan 4, 2010)

Nice rundown, Toby. Thanks for the link.

We used racks with hardtail bikes for a 4-day jaunt around Santa Catalina Island. They worked fabulously. We already owned panniers and racks, so it was a minimal $ commitment. With a HT and graded fire road (read: minimal technical terrain), racks are of very little negative consequence IMO.

The Old Man Mountain rack and Ortlieb panniers on our tandem are actually designed for the front. Both are much smaller and lighter than the rear-specific versions, and I further gutted all the extraneous features off the bags to lighten them up. A rack lets us lash bulky items out of the way and keep backpacks small. We decided on this direction in lieu of running a BOB Trailer on longer rides.


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

My stuff ends up being pretty light, but pretty bulky. I am going to need to go with a rack just to have room.


----------



## Sean Allan (May 4, 2005)

A few of our rigs.
Anthem X29er somewhere in the Sierras. 
Carbon Flash 29er in the middle of nowhere Arizona. 
Carbon Scalpel and the Flash in Utah somewhere. All great rigs and I would take any of them on a trip without hesitation.
The "stuff" that spills out at the end of the day on a 3 day tour with my Wife.


----------



## jmmUT (Sep 15, 2008)

I've stood in the exact spot of your tent. Used to be my neck of the woods and I know it well :thumbsup:

How much of the Great Western Trail did you do?



Sean Allan said:


> A few of our rigs.
> Anthem X29er somewhere in the Sierras.
> Carbon Flash 29er in the middle of nowhere Arizona.
> Carbon Scalpel and the Flash in Utah somewhere. All great rigs and I would take any of them on a trip without hesitation.
> The "stuff" that spills out at the end of the day on a 3 day tour with my Wife.


----------



## Mike Brown (Mar 12, 2004)

What? Racks and panniers?


----------



## brycej (Feb 29, 2012)

What is the disadvantage of the full suspension? It looks like most have hard tails.


----------



## VO2 Lax (Jan 2, 2011)

For me, most bike packing tips include pavement, dirt roads, and a touch single track. So full suspension is a bit overkill. Plus you have to adjust the sag, extra moving parts, etc. On a hardtail, you can load it up. As much as I love singletrack, having 30-40 lbs sucks the fun out of it.


----------



## TobyGadd (Sep 9, 2009)

brycej said:


> What is the disadvantage of the full suspension? It looks like most have hard tails.


Disadvantages of full-suspension:


Extra stuff to break and maintain. Keeping pivots and shocks functioning properly takes time and money. Blowing a shock halfway to nowhere would be a drag.
Extra weight. Full-suspension bikes are heavier than hard-tails.
Poor climbing. Even a well-tuned full-suspension bike doesn't climb as well as a hard-tail (unless, of course, the trail is reasonably technical).
Expensive. Full-suspension bikes are pricey compared to hard-tails.
Possibly unnecessary. A lot of bikepackers are riding big wheels (29"), with low pressure, high volume, tires (2.4"+)--which provide a lot of "suspension."
Racks don't work as well. While there are some racks that will work on full-suspension bikes, I think that they work better on hard-tails. Of course if you aren't using racks, then this is a non-issue.

I ride a full-suspension bike though. For long days in the saddle on technical terrain, I find that I can go faster, fatigue less, and have more fun!


----------



## She&I (Jan 4, 2010)

brycej said:


> What is the disadvantage of the full suspension? It looks like most have hard tails.


More weight
More parts to malfunction
Less room for frame bags
Trickier or undesirable to use a rear rack

I no longer own a HT, so that essentially decides what I use. My FS is a light, stiff 29er (Pivot 429), which makes a pretty good packingbike. Although the rear squish isn't _de rigeuer,_ it's no serious detriment. I tie up the frame with elasticized cordage to give the shock a break, so I run the same pressure as I would unloaded. Prolly paranoia, but whatever.

Mike


----------



## TobyGadd (Sep 9, 2009)

Oops, wrong thread... Deleted,


----------



## sherpaxc (Aug 12, 2005)

Here are some. If there is one thing I love, it's lot's of pretty bikepacking pics. My favorite though is campsite pics. Always so much to look at besides some dirty old bike.









more...buddy on the CT who was too tired to set up his tarp right. So funny...









Finally, buddy sleeping under the stars (until rain at about 3 am).


----------



## tenletters (Aug 29, 2009)

Here is a bike packer that I ran into in the Himalayas:


----------



## tenletters (Aug 29, 2009)

I ran into these guys twice and rode with them once for awhile.


----------



## RenoRacing (Aug 12, 2010)

*My rig last year...*

Here was my setup last Summer when I was loaded for a 5 day trip through the Eastern Sierras. This year I'll be on a new bike, and also be carrying about half the weight, as I've spent a lot of time and money this off-season on new gear... A nasty habit for sure!!!









Frame bag: tools, tubes, pump, water filter, 3L bladder, shelter poles, some food.

Seat Bag: Kelty Cosmic Down 20 degree bag, OR puffy jacket, extra socks, beanie.

Handlebars: rolled up in harness: Golite Shangri La Shelter, Big Agnes Insulated Air Core pad, rain jacket. Extra Pocket Attached to Handlebar bag: Camera, maps, snacks, flashlight, chapstick, etc. Also had a Flyrod strapped to it for this trip.

Gastank: snacks(2-3 Cliff bars or similar)

Backpack: Here's a good picture of just what was on my back in the Osprey Talon 22...


----------



## tenletters (Aug 29, 2009)

This is the setup I used, plus the huge camelback hydration pack. Use what you have and go!


----------



## RJRiegler (Aug 18, 2010)

These bikes are truly amazing! I would love to get into bike-packing, but the darn Olympic Peninsula is trumped by the OlyNat'l Park. I've been debating whether or not to sew up my own bags (i kinda suck at sewing) or researching bags used and purchasing. But, then again; I don't have anywhere to go....or do I? Any thoughts on bike-packing with a rigid SS?


----------



## greenwater (Jul 13, 2010)

Chomping at the bit. Spring is so close. 









Bedrock


----------



## donmeredith74 (Dec 29, 2006)

*Bikepacking Rig & Gear Layout*

My gear list changes a fair amount depending on the trip (weather, length, duration, etc.). These photos were from a HOT summer overnight trip here in South Carolina.








Home Sweet Home - no longer use this tiny tarp








Here's my kit packed on the Black Sheep








Carrying a small tarp and bug bivy, a really light quilt, kitchen kit, and luxury pillow








It really isn't about the gear so much ...








... or ultimately the actual destination ...








... they're all just tools for the journey and that's where the fun is.


----------



## mangoman (Oct 25, 2005)

My 2011 ti' Speedway Fatback. All bags-except the front top tube bag (CDW)-are by Porcelain Rocket.



More photos and specs here


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

What an amazing collection of bikes...



RJRiegler said:


> I've been debating whether or not to sew up my own bags (i kinda suck at sewing) or researching bags used and purchasing.


I have been thinking about that too. I think I will be fine with a couple of duffle bags, one bungeed to the front, the other one attached to a seatpost rack in the back. Might sew on some velcro straps for the front one, and maybe sew in a stiffening rod (prolly an aluminum arrow shaft). I'll take a little time to find the right bag if I don't have one already around the house.



RJRiegler said:


> But, then again; I don't have anywhere to go....or do I?


Gotta be someplace to go, huh? Some forest service land where you can just jump on a dirt road and ride for a few hours, and then find a little spot to set up camp...



RJRiegler said:


> Any thoughts on bike-packing with a rigid SS?


Saw pics of one around here somewhere, before the super cool ones posted last night.


----------



## woody.1 (Jun 10, 2008)

tenletters said:


> Here is a bike packer that I ran into in the Himalayas:


Hey Tenletters,
Where were your pics taken?
I did a 6 week trip through Tibet in 99.
Been to Nepal biking a few times and Ladakh area in northern India.
AWESOME places to see and great people.
Great to see the photos.

Woody


----------



## crux (Jan 10, 2004)

*Cold & windy*

Last night winds were up and the temp was not. After working outside on the vehicle last thing I wanted to do was try out the bar bag setup in the cold. Living room works though. Bar bag is a Medium CDW containing:
- Big Agnes SL Seedhouse 1
- Exped Sleeping Pad (long)
- Western Mountaineering Highlight Sleeping Bag 6'6" size
- REI bag liner

Mounts up great to the bars and Faith Fork. Frame is pending along with custom bars.

Frame mounted will be a Tenkara fly fishing rod all self contained in line with the down tube. Just finished rough cutting the mount this evening.

Seat bag holds 3 days of food & cloths for decent weather.

Pack holds all the normal bike support gear, first aid, rain gear and anything else needing quick access. For colder weather or longer trips I use a talon 22.

Will post pics and more details when the frame is finished.


----------



## donmeredith74 (Dec 29, 2006)

Nice setup, Crux. Who made the bar bag?
DM


----------



## crux (Jan 10, 2004)

donmeredith74 said:


> Nice setup, Crux. Who made the bar bag?
> DM


Thanks, I like the sheep. Bar bag was made by Carousel Design Works.


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

tenletters said:


> This is the setup I used, plus the huge camelback hydration pack. *Use what you have and go![/*QUOTE]
> 
> great advice! :thumbsup:


----------



## ionsmuse (Jul 14, 2005)

Fatbikepackraftpacking.


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

ionsmuse said:


> Fatbikepackraftpacking.


Yeah yeah--but what seatpost is that?!


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

mikesee said:


> Yeah yeah--but what seatpost is that?!


And how much does it weigh?


----------



## FrontRanger (Apr 28, 2004)

tenletters said:


> This is the setup I used, plus the huge camelback hydration pack. Use what you have and go!


GF Hoo Koo E Koo? I have the same bike from the same year.


----------



## bikerider2 (Nov 9, 2011)

Quick question for you guys. Do the extended seat packs effect your riding on singletrack or steeper descents? I'm planning on doing the San Juan Hut to Hut and want to keep as much off my back as possible. A seatbag, bar bag and a regular camelbak should suffice, but I was thinking about the descent on the Whole Enchilada and the need to get of the back of the seat. Thoughts.


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

seems like the seat bags hold the weight a lot higher than a low rack would.


----------



## kevrider (Jul 18, 2010)

this thread is inspirational. were you guys backpackers before moving into bikepacking? i have no experience overnighting and have a learning curve to climb when it comes to food selection and prep. i have designs on taking up backpacking and it seems like the lessons learned would transfer quite nicely.


----------



## sherpaxc (Aug 12, 2005)

I did a small amount of backpacking through the years but nothing epic. Mountain biking is my love along with camping so the two just came together very nicely for me.


----------



## forgiven_nick (Nov 7, 2006)

In addition to the bike build and bike accessories, can we start seeing other gear listed in a format similar to what Toby Gadd did on his blog, which I listed below, slightly modified? I think it would be very useful for those of us who are passionate newbies to bikepacking such as myself. 


Clothing:

Personal/toiletries:

Navigation:

Bike accessories/gear:

Camping gear:

Nutrition:

First Aid:

Repair gear:


----------



## She&I (Jan 4, 2010)

bikerider2 said:


> Do the extended seat packs effect your riding on singletrack or steeper descents? I'm planning on doing the San Juan Hut to Hut and want to keep as much off my back as possible. A seatbag, bar bag and a regular camelbak should suffice, but I was thinking about the descent on the Whole Enchilada and the need to get of the back of the seat. Thoughts.


Hey br2, my short answer is no. But I'll qualify it by saying that I be sure my skills are honed enough that any technical terrain I'll be encountering bikepacking (read: seat not dropped, with seat pack and other gear) is way easier than my usual MTB fare. In short I think it's more about rider skill than a pack sticking out here or there.

I actually prefer to take some weight off the bike and wear it on my back if it's tech riding. The weight on me is more "sprung" than the weight/mass on my bike, and I think it affects the handling less even though it is vertically higher. Smoother trails and road, I agree less on you = more enjoyment.

Cheers,

Mike


----------



## bikerider2 (Nov 9, 2011)

kevrider said:


> this thread is inspirational. were you guys backpackers before moving into bikepacking? i have no experience overnighting and have a learning curve to climb when it comes to food selection and prep. i have designs on taking up backpacking and it seems like the lessons learned would transfer quite nicely.


I'm a backpacker, trying to become a bikepacker. Think of how much you love riding a bike and then think about how you would like to walk the same trails that you could ride. A lot of the fun factor goes away... I just got from a trip to Torres Del Paine where I did a guided mountain trip and then backpacked for 6 days. We only wish we could have been riding all the same trails we hiked.

So when you look at gear for backpacking and bikepacking look at 2 things, weight and volume. I've always tried to keep the volume down so I could fit it on a bike if I had to. You may have to buy and try different gear to see what works for you. I use bivy sacks for most of my backpacking, but some people feel claustrophobic and prefer tents, or tarps. Some people are going with really light torso only thin foam pads, I prefer the inflating air mattress, small and pretty light. Spend the money on a good, lightweight bag that will fill your realistic temp ranges. I've got a huge 3 lb 10 degree bag and then a light 1lb 32 degree bag. Which one do you think I use most when I'm doing only 3 season camping?
Look at Andrew Skurka's book The Ultimate Hiker's gear guide. It will help you assess, whether you are camper or hiker. So are you about comfort while move, which equates to light packs or comfort while in camp or somewhere in between.


----------



## Mike Brown (Mar 12, 2004)

forgiven_nick said:


> In addition to the bike build and bike accessories, can we start seeing other gear listed in a format similar to what Toby Gadd did on his blog, which I listed below, slightly modified? I think it would be very useful for those of us who are passionate newbies to bikepacking such as myself.
> 
> Clothing:
> 
> ...


As posted on bikepacking.net, updates in blue:

Set-Up:

OMM Cold Springs Rack

Jannd Mountain Panniers

Small dry bag.

Gear in bags (approximate):

Cheap old 1″ Thermarest this will be my first upgrade for next trip- something smaller/lighter.ProLite 4 now

Western Mountaineering Highlite

1 midweight wool top

1 silkweight tights

Campor zip-off pants/shorts I liked this luxury item.

1 extra pair of socks

1 extra bike shorts

1 extra lightweight top

I'd live without these extras in a "race" but not a tour

1 novel, traded out when going through towns again, would leave at home in a race or not solo for 16 days

Alcholol stove and alchohol

small ti kettle

MSR coffeemate could have left this at home, but it was nice

coffee

small pirce of pack towel- about the size of dish cloth

toiletries -TP, Bronner's, Tooth stuff, Contact lens stuff

Very minimal First aide- gauze, duct tape, Superglue, Benadryl, Aleve

Chaco's - defintely could have left these at home, but I loved having them every day.

MSR Hiker filter

Food- up to 5 days worth, I promised my wife I'd always have 36 hours extra food just in case&#8230;

A few other small misc items&#8230;

Handlebar bag is an ANCIENT Trek bag I've had since I was 16 (36 nowmake that 40). Holds- Compass, map, hammock, rain fly. Hammock is Claytor Expedition, the best gear ever!

WIngnut pack on back- holds Sierra Designs jacket, food for the day and standard riding stuff, plus bladder. I don't like carrying the weight on my back. This pack was never "stuffed"- and my back never hurt.

I am aware my set-up is "bigger" than most, but it worked great. I've noted what I'd get rid of if racing or with others. My only problem is when I've had to shoulder the bike across some serious water crossings, that's a pain in the arse. Otherwise, descends awesome, handles great.


----------



## chris9888 (Feb 27, 2011)




----------



## kevrider (Jul 18, 2010)

thanks for the feedback, guys. i some of the items required for camping; a couple of sleeping bags, tents, hammock.... but i most often arrive at a campsite by motorcycle after having filled my gullet on the road. so food and cargo carrying will be the main issues, as well as downsizing from an already light load. it should be a fun process, hopefully without too many disasters.  i've spotted that Skurka book on amazon, looks interesting, thanks for the lead.


----------



## ionsmuse (Jul 14, 2005)

bikerider2 said:


> Quick question for you guys. Do the extended seat packs effect your riding on singletrack or steeper descents? I'm planning on doing the San Juan Hut to Hut and want to keep as much off my back as possible. A seatbag, bar bag and a regular camelbak should suffice, but I was thinking about the descent on the Whole Enchilada and the need to get of the back of the seat. Thoughts.


Carry a ~25 liter pack. Run the pack mostly empty on dirt road stuff, then empty the seatpack into the backpack for tech descents.


----------



## Andy74 (Dec 11, 2011)

View attachment 678389

It really isn't about the gear so much ...

View attachment 678390


It's gotta be about the gear a little though, right?

Nice ride!


----------



## Andy74 (Dec 11, 2011)

shakedown run







was gonna do a two night and two dayer, but was chased out of the woods by wildfires.
them things move faster than i dont know what


----------



## Andy74 (Dec 11, 2011)

double post


----------



## james-o (Nov 8, 2010)

Jones diamond steel - utterly brilliant to ride loaded up, I love this bike... got 2 longer trips booked for this summer.
Cleveland seatpack (thanks JC, it's doing a grand job)
Old snowbike framepack borrowed from a friend who raced Arrowhead 
Homemade barstrap and 10l drybag
Ebay cheapy gastank, modified at home (not great, a bit more modification needed)
10l Osprey backpack with a few bits, a book and a hipflask etc.
1.5l bottle on the downtube with toestrap support
~15lbs of bags and kit not inc food/water, enough for spring weekenders.


----------



## archrival (Apr 20, 2010)

*No BOB trailers?*

First post! (no pics yet)

My brothers and I do an annual trip into the back country for 3-4 days at a time at one of the National Parks here in Canada. Trails we ride are a mix of fireroad, and single track, moderately technical in parts.

Have tried various bags and racks on our trips but our favorites are the BOB trailers. Low center of gravity has minimal effect on the handling of the bike, follows the track of the bike really well, will even follow well over logs upto 6" high.

Camping gear is a collection from our days working for a local outdoor retailer, most is backpacking gear. BOB made it an easy transition, load your duffle similar to your pack, load and go!:thumbsup:


----------



## big_papa_nuts (Mar 29, 2010)

Just biding my time now. I'll be adding two anything cages to the forks, a bar bag, gas tank, and also have a Talon 22. Should have more then enough space for gear, water, and food but I'm a little worried about the seat bag swinging. I'll have to do a shakedown and have a plan if it becomes a problem.


----------



## Western Red Cedar (May 15, 2009)

Lots of cool stuff:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## nickgilling (May 2, 2012)

After all those lovely clean bikes, being ridden in warm dusty climes, I thought I'd share my trusty bikepacking set up as it looked after three days of riding around Wales last year.

The layer of filth is mostly sheep **** mixed with water and sprayed all over everything, including the water bottle...

Bar harness is from Wildcat Gear holding a 20ltr dry bag containing sleeping bag, bivvy bag and sleeping mat. On the rack is another 20ltr dry bag containing spare clothes, food and stove. Golite rush carries one bottle and waterproof and camera.


P1070394 by nickgilling, on Flickr

This bike has been retired to "messing about in the woods" duty, a Fargo has replaced it for bikepacking duties but not as yet had a chance to get out there.


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

Nick, what is the width of the frame bag that you show in your blog? Does the crank brush it at all? The question came up a week or so ago. I think you say it's 75mm.


----------



## nickgilling (May 2, 2012)

Hi Bill, yes it's 75mm wide, which is the same size as a water bottle - even with a bit of bulge there's still plenty of room - about 140mm between the insides of the crank arms. 

Cheers

Nick


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

Cool, thank you for that information.


----------



## oakleviathan (May 2, 2012)

These are awesome setups, too bad a poor college kid's budget doesn't let me do fun stuff like this!


----------



## FrontRanger (Apr 28, 2004)

oakleviathan said:


> These are awesome setups, too bad a poor college kid's budget doesn't let me do fun stuff like this!


I started in college with a backpack and a tent strapped to my seat. Budget should never be in the way of a good time.


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

agreed!! your bike's bling is just a factor of income.

strap eveyrthing you need to your bike, bash it off some curbs, down some grassy hills, ask yourself what's working and what's not, readjust, and there you go.
your rig will evolve as your riding does.
but the trip is the goal, the bike is just a tool.

except for a good strong rack to carry a mini-keg, that's essential and you must splurge on that. :thumbsup:


----------



## Flying-Monkey (Apr 15, 2012)

oakleviathan said:


> These are awesome setups, too bad a poor college kid's budget doesn't let me do fun stuff like this!


Is there a thread on budget bike-packing?

If not, there should be.

What's the minimum gear you need?

A tent, or some sort of tarp at least, a ground roll of sorts, a sleeping bag/blanket if weather demands. Also water and food.

Then access to a trail long enough to ride until you need to sleep, then ride again some more.


----------



## VO2 Lax (Jan 2, 2011)

big_papa_nuts,

what kind of dry bag are you using for your rear seat bag? I like!

Thanks!


----------



## big_papa_nuts (Mar 29, 2010)

VO2 Lax said:


> big_papa_nuts,
> 
> what kind of dry bag are you using for your rear seat bag? I like!
> 
> Thanks!


Sea to Summit Big River Dry Bag - 20 Liters at REI.com and some 40 inch REI 3/4 inch Webbing Straps with Side-Release Buckle at REI.com. That's some budgetpacking for ya.


----------



## VO2 Lax (Jan 2, 2011)

That's awesome! Thanks for the tip! Brilliant for the budget rider!


----------



## SuPrBuGmAn (Jun 20, 2009)

oakleviathan said:


> These are awesome setups, too bad a poor college kid's budget doesn't let me do fun stuff like this!


I'm not in college anymore, but I'm still on a college budget.

None of my stuff is the lightweight, super awesome packsized kinda stuff. I did purchase a $35 seatpost rack. I've got a walmart sleeping bag thats years and years old, got a $40 pup tent from Bass Pro Shop, and my fiance made my frame bag.

From this past weekends 131 mile trip across Florida's largest park, Apalachicola National Forest.










*Do NOT let your budget keep you from having fun on a bike.* If you already have a bike, the expensive part is over!


----------



## Dusza (Feb 18, 2011)

SuPrBuGmAn lovely trail and attitude :thumbsup:
Do you have more pics?


----------



## SuPrBuGmAn (Jun 20, 2009)

Dusza said:


> SuPrBuGmAn lovely trail and attitude :thumbsup:
> Do you have more pics?


Yes!

Hoping to get a trip report finished up tonight


----------



## bdstorer (May 4, 2007)

RenoRacing said:


>


Very similar to my set-up, what gearing are you running? I currently use 34 x 21. ...and is that a fishing rod holder on the front rack??


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

I'm want to start planning a bikepacking trip for this fall, it's something I've always wanted to do. I'd love to take a small trip to get my feet wet and see how I do!


----------



## She&I (Jan 4, 2010)

Piece of cake, sasq. There will always be something to refine, so you may as well enjoy whatever inefficiencies ya end up with. Stay psyched!

Doo-hood...one of our new tandem frame bags fits my FS single bike...but let me back up:










*Porcelain Rocket* does great work! Quick fit check in the photo; we'll run with small "front" panniers and rack on the back and harness/pocket on the bars similar to this (sleep pads will prolly go out back on the rack). I'd say we have _capacity_ now:



















Gonna be a great summer...

Mike


----------



## nickgilling (May 2, 2012)

lobstermike said:


> Hi Nick, fellow u.k'er here. I have one of those wildcat handlebar harnesses on order. How did you find it in use? I'll be using it, hopefully, with a 10 litre drybag. Yours is the first example i have seen set up on a standard mtb riser bar. Was there any issues with the harness straps sliding down into the lower part of the handlebar? And how did you deal with placement of your brake and gear cables? Was there any problems with running your cables behind the bar bag?
> 
> Would appreciate any advice, thanks.
> Mike


Hi Mike, sorry but I've not posted enough times to allow me to reply to your pm. But in response to your questions about the wildcat handlebar harness see my response below.

For others who haven't come across this harness it's a clever design which rather than just hanging your bag below the bars, creates a pretty solid frame by tensioning some straps between your bars and the fork crown, against which the harness and your dry bag is supported.

This makes it really stable in use and holds the bag away from your headtube, front tyre and to a certain extent the cables.

The straps sit inside the rise on my handle bars and don't move about at all.

I found that that although it did push the cables back a bit it didn't make any difference to the shifting or braking, or put too much strain on them, I've done half a dozen over nights and multi day trips with it.

It's a bit fiddly the first time you use it and you might scratch your head a bit as you work out how to best attach it, but I can now quickly put it on without the instructions, it's worth taking some time at first to find the best placing (vertically) for the harness as this can make a difference to the stability.

I used a 20ltr dry bag, weight over 2kg, and it's been fine.

I would consider putting helicopter or even electrical tape around the bars and maybe the fork crown as the straps will mark them otherwise, especially if it's wet and mucky out there!


----------



## lobstermike (Apr 29, 2012)

Thanks for the info Nick. I'm looking forward to getting to grips with the harness and bag set up. My main concern was the cables, but as you say the harness manages to stop the bag from sitting too close to the head-tube, and in that case should be ok. Thanks again Nick.


----------



## RenoRacing (Aug 12, 2010)

*New Setup...*

Here's the first "mock loading" of the new bike... Just finished the frame bag a couple days ago. This is loaded with pretty much every bag(minus small top tube feed bag) that I could ever need. Most trips won't see this much gear, but love the capability to load over 35 liters of gear onto the bike! I'll be packing up for a trip next weekend, and will update my gear layout and details about what is where on the bike when I finalize it all...


----------



## lobstermike (Apr 29, 2012)

Very nice RenoRacing


----------



## Saddle Up (Jan 30, 2008)

Andy74 said:


> shakedown run
> View attachment 687501
> 
> was gonna do a two night and two dayer, but was chased out of the woods by wildfires.
> them things move faster than i dont know what


Hey Andy, what size chainring and cog are you using? Is there a build post/thread for this bike somewhere?


----------



## yukonfatbike (Nov 28, 2010)

Renoracing - nice outfit - which bags did you settle on for the anything cages?


----------



## RenoRacing (Aug 12, 2010)

The red bags shown are some Thermarest Pro Lite Plus Stuff Sacks that I picked up for $7 each, and they fit pretty well, but are very light weight material, and just a touch too "tall". I had an Outdoor Research Durable Dry Sack that I bought for my Western Mountaineering bag, in 5 Liter size, and it turns out that those fit perfect in the cages. They also have a little section of daisy chain on the outside, that you can then run the anything cage strap through, so that the bag wont want to wiggle free on the rough stuff. The other advantage, is that the OR bags are completely waterproof. I ordered an addition for the other side, which will have my bivy, air mattress, and tarp all inside. So essentially my full sleep kit will be fork mounted.


----------



## Saddle Up (Jan 30, 2008)

I had my sleeping bag, wool long johns and top, a pair of socks and a togue in a OR dry back on one fork leg. A sleeping pad in a dry bag on the opposite fork leg. The tent and poles were in the dry bag mounted to the top of the rack.

No matter how crappy the the weather is during the day I made sure I had a warm and dry place to sleep at night.









This season I'll use a seatbag also to lighten the load in the back pack.


----------



## Dusza (Feb 18, 2011)

SaddleUp, how are you mounting you rack at the top tube? 
In case you've missed it:
salsa minimalist rack voluntary recall/


----------



## Saddle Up (Jan 30, 2008)

Dusza, I did see the recall, the rack mounts directly to the fork crown without the recalled hardware so no worries. Thanks though!


----------



## ward (Aug 20, 2009)

Here's mine: Packed up w/ a +beer load for a three day trip in/on the east slope desert in central Washington...


Here's a thread on the MTBR Washington Forum about the area. Story & pics about last weekends trip are on page 2. https://forums.mtbr.com/washington/quilomene-colockum-ramblings-778854.html


----------



## scrotchrott (Jul 14, 2005)

ward said:


> Here's mine: Packed up w/ a +beer load for a three day trip in/on the east slope desert in central Washington...
> 
> 
> Here's a thread on the MTBR Washington Forum about the area. Story & pics about last weekends trip are on page 2. https://forums.mtbr.com/washington/quilomene-colockum-ramblings-778854.html


Good lookin rig!


----------



## ward (Aug 20, 2009)

scrotchrott said:


> Good lookin rig!


Thanks! Worked well in the desert. Had 8 16oz. beers on board. Rode way, way better than expected! Rode with 8+psi in the rear and 7+psi in front. Rolled through abandoned, rocky desert routes like an ATV.

Funny... the rig in the foreground is worth quite a bit more than the rig in the background...


----------



## RenoRacing (Aug 12, 2010)

Here's an update:
And here's the final load-out...
Packed and ready for a Saturday morning departure. Bike weight fully loaded as shown is 37.85lbs. This doesn't include water in the frame bag yet. Backpack weight is 10.65lbs(confirmed with hanging scale), which also doesn't include water, with 2L it will be 15lbs even. I'm pretty excited to have such a light load on my back, as my last big trip I was packing probably 30lbs on several occasions. Should make for a comfy ride. I have a ton of room in the Osprey Talon 22 still. The fork bags are a little un-balanced(2.3lbs vs 4.2lbs), but just riding it around the block a bit, it isn't noticeable, and still tracks straight even with no hands on the bars... Although obviously the bag with food(Fork Bag R) will lighten as the trip gets underway. So truly, it should be balanced by the end of day 1.
Here's pictures, as well as links to my gear layout, sorted by location:


















Frame Bag: TCT Frame Bag
Seat Bag: TCT Seat Pack
Fork Bag L: TCT Fork Bag L
Fork Bag R: TCT Fork Bag R
Backpack: TCT Backpack


----------



## bikesordeath (Sep 17, 2011)

More, more, more!! These are cool, I'm getting inspired.


----------



## bdstorer (May 4, 2007)

*Bikepacking - Pirrupakalarintja to Kata Tjuta. Northern Territory, Australia.*

GT Peace 9R set up for remote area bikepacking. Frame bag has a three litre camel back inside and an MSR water filter/pump. Another 3 litre camel back in the backpack. Bivy and bedroll in the seat bag and sleeping bag on the handlebars.


----------



## greenwater (Jul 13, 2010)

bdstorer,
Nice photos and good looking ride as well. Makes me want to get on my bike.

Greenwater


----------



## Saddle Up (Jan 30, 2008)

RenoRacing said:


> Here's an update:
> And here's the final load-out...
> Packed and ready for a Saturday morning departure. Bike weight fully loaded as shown is 37.85lbs. This doesn't include water in the frame bag yet. Backpack weight is 10.65lbs(confirmed with hanging scale), which also doesn't include water, with 2L it will be 15lbs even. I'm pretty excited to have such a light load on my back, as my last big trip I was packing probably 30lbs on several occasions. Should make for a comfy ride. I have a ton of room in the Osprey Talon 22 still. The fork bags are a little un-balanced(2.3lbs vs 4.2lbs), but just riding it around the block a bit, it isn't noticeable, and still tracks straight even with no hands on the bars... Although obviously the bag with food(Fork Bag R) will lighten as the trip gets underway. So truly, it should be balanced by the end of day 1.
> Here's pictures, as well as links to my gear layout, sorted by location:
> ...


This looks awesome!, with the simplicity of a single speed.


----------



## John the MTBer (Nov 12, 2005)

*karate monkey with panniers*

Here is my karate monkey mocked up for my June 25 GDMBR departure. I'm planning on swapping out one or both bottle cages for the Topeak 1.5l capacity cages and carrying a 3l camelback bladder in a sleeve on the back. All of my gear including the weight of the panniers and handlebar bag weighs 27 lbs without food and water.........not real happy about that. I have 48 days to complete the ride and just might need every one of them!


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

if that 27 lbs get you something that allows you to eat well and sleep well, it's worth every pound. i think you will get a lot more out of the ride than some of the guys who have a 15lb kit and sleepwalk through the whole thing.


----------



## George2 (Nov 28, 2005)

I took a bit more on my GDR ride...










Have fun!


----------



## SlowerThenSnot (Jul 16, 2004)

*my 2012 setup for the divide*


----------



## ImaFred (May 16, 2009)

Good luck Dave! I'll be watching your spot. We just did a 100 mile loop in your neck of the cactus over the weekend with a camp at the top of Yankee doodle cyn. Great riding in StG!!!


----------



## SlowerThenSnot (Jul 16, 2004)

ImaFred said:


> Good luck Dave! I'll be watching your spot. We just did a 100 mile loop in your neck of the cactus over the weekend with a camp at the top of Yankee doodle cyn. Great riding in StG!!!


thanks man thats one of my training loops! i'm super fired up for it this year!


----------



## kevrider (Jul 18, 2010)

that's major! good luck, Dave! :thumbsup:


----------



## Punch and Bebe (Mar 22, 2011)

What gear are you running?


----------



## SlowerThenSnot (Jul 16, 2004)

Punch and Bebe said:


> What gear are you running?


38x18


----------



## Mr Cup (May 31, 2011)

Dave, off toic but that a Peter Lik in the background? Love the photo. 

Good luck on the trip. Set up looks good.


----------



## OneSpeedWonder (May 18, 2005)

Would you mind sharing your route and/or GPX file so I could look at it. I live in south florida and don't have a lot of off road bike packing routes with out flying, and this may be a good close alternative.


----------



## nickgilling (May 2, 2012)

Here you go, the Fargo which has replaced my On One 456 for bikepacking duties, somewhere along the line I've lost 5lb in overall weight (all up inc food and fuel but no water is 45lb) and I'm now not carrying anything on my back.










Bit more detail on setup etc is on my blog

I'll be back soon: Welsh Ride Thing 2012 Setup


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

I guess I fit somewhere between bike tourist and "bikepacker". I`ve been doing what ever you call it for about four years now, mostly on pavement, but I manage quite a bit of dirt too. I started out with a BOB Yak behind my front suspension mtb, then pretty much switched to my Schwinn "MTB in Drag" with panniers, and have also done a few non-camping weekends on a SWB recumbent and my old road bike.

My go-to bike now for camping, touring, commuting, or most anything else is an old (92, I think) Schwinn mtb set up with cyclocross drop bars, full racks and fenders, dyno lighting, and 3 x 8 mtb gearing. Depending on tires, the bike itself weighs in somewhere in the mid to upper 20s. My carrying method is the same for about the past three years- front bag (repurposed thrift store camera bag) on a little front platform, 1000 CI or 2500 CI panniers on the rear rack, and a roll tied on top of the rear rack with clothes line. Nothing ever goes on my back when I ride.

While my carrying method is always the same these days, what I take along is different every time depending on weather, available services, and terrain. The lightest I`ve taken was 15.75 lbs + water, and the heaviest was probably around 25-30 + water.

For sleeping, I occasionally use a small Thermarest Prolite (haven`t weighted it, but it`s pretty light) or more often a 72 in Big Agness insulated Aircore matress (love it!). My normal sleeping bag is a 15* rated Big Agness filled with 650 down. I`m not thrilled with the BA "pocket for a bottom" plan, but it works well enough that I don`t plan on buying a new bag any time soon. For full on summer temps, I sometimes go with a low end synthetic bag from the local sporting goods store. It`s lighter and more compact than the BA, but only good down to about 50F, even with long johns.

Shelter is either nothing, my old Coleman puptent (similar to Eureka Spitfire), or a Quarterdome 2. I just bought a silny tarp, but haven`t tried it out yet- hopefully that`ll cover the trips I use the Coleman for now (saving about 2.5 lbs) and will give me a little saftey room if I carry it when I otherwise wouldn`t carry any shelter. I have to say I`m also tempted by some of the Shires Tarptents, might spring for one of those some day.

My kitchen is built around a Supercat stove, and I`ve already posted it on the "Kitchen Geekiness" thread, so won`t bore you by reposting it. Before that, I carried a Coleman 442, which is the kind with an integrated fuel tank under the burner. It was pretty good too, and still sees use when I car camp with the Mrs.


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

nickgilling said:


> Here you go, the Fargo which has replaced my On One 456 for bikepacking duties, somewhere along the line I've lost 5lb in overall weight (all up inc food and fuel but no water is 45lb) and I'm now not carrying anything on my back.
> 
> Bit more detail on setup etc is on my blog
> 
> I'll be back soon: Welsh Ride Thing 2012 Setup


I am amazed how small the VOLUME of your gear and food is. I might get half my stuff into your setup.


----------



## buddhak (Jan 26, 2006)

Best of luck to you Dave. I can't +rep you just yet, but just know that you are the my poster boy for tenacity and indomitable spirit on MTBR. Plus u r a FG hero. Maximum respect.


----------



## james-o (Nov 8, 2010)

Dave, I read about your missing bike last year. Just watched your video - I didn't realise you'd been denied a crack at the route so many times. BEST of luck for a successful ride this year, it'll be all the sweeter at the end after the wait. Will be watching.. :thumbsup:


----------



## buckeye24 (Jun 2, 2012)

That is a sweet set up


----------



## MattDwyer (Dec 17, 2007)

Set up for a road trip (paved,- yes, I know, nuts), but 700x32C tires put on, and racks. FWIW


----------



## motomuppet (Sep 27, 2011)

^ haha...nice! I look at that rig and see so many 'wrong' things that it all looks just right! Have fun!


----------



## eeyon (Apr 23, 2012)

awesome setups! i wish i had the time to do a trip ... and i'm surrounded by desert and summer bikepacking trip in the desert sounds like a bad idea.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

eeyon said:


> awesome setups! i wish i had the time to do a trip ... and i'm surrounded by desert and summer bikepacking trip in the desert sounds like a bad idea.


Obviously, it takes SOME time, but not necessarily a lot. Are you in Vegas? Some of the other LV guys go up on Charleston, into AZ or UT, or whatever. For example:
http://forums.mtbr.com/bikepacking-...s-100-miles-around-st-george-utah-791971.html
Any rate, if you want to try it, go for it. There`s really no reason not to.


----------



## ImaFred (May 16, 2009)

eeyon said:


> awesome setups! i wish i had the time to do a trip ... and i'm surrounded by desert and summer bikepacking trip in the desert sounds like a bad idea.


Your in vegas right? Although not the season now, cottonwood makes a fun first area to try it out. I could even be talked into doing a sub24 out there this fall. Just remember you don't need all the fancy gear, my first overnighter(http://forums.mtbr.com/nevada/potosi-70-a-745829.html) we just used what we had in our garages.



rodar y rodar said:


> Obviously, it takes SOME time, but not necessarily a lot. Are you in Vegas? Some of the other LV guys go up on Charleston, into AZ or UT, or whatever. For example:
> http://forums.mtbr.com/bikepacking-...s-100-miles-around-st-george-utah-791971.html
> Any rate, if you want to try it, go for it. There`s really no reason not to.


That was a very fun loop, its probably too hot now for that as well. We got lucky and caught a decent cool weather window. 
They're are so many BP opportunities in So. Ut., and Flagstaff AZ that it'll make your bars spin


----------



## eeyon (Apr 23, 2012)

rodar y rodar said:


> Obviously, it takes SOME time, but not necessarily a lot. Are you in Vegas? Some of the other LV guys go up on Charleston, into AZ or UT, or whatever. For example:
> http://forums.mtbr.com/bikepacking-...s-100-miles-around-st-george-utah-791971.html
> Any rate, if you want to try it, go for it. There`s really no reason not to.


I'll probably try out Mt. Charleston after July. Because of school, even during the summer, I have no time-- 5-6 day classes every week till July.



ImaFred said:


> Your in vegas right? Although not the season now, cottonwood makes a fun first area to try it out. I could even be talked into doing a sub24 out there this fall. Just remember you don't need all the fancy gear, my first overnighter(http://forums.mtbr.com/nevada/potosi-70-a-745829.html) we just used what we had in our garages.
> 
> That was a very fun loop, its probably too hot now for that as well. We got lucky and caught a decent cool weather window.
> They're are so many BP opportunities in So. Ut., and Flagstaff AZ that it'll make your bars spin


I'm at Cottonwood almost every other day riding  I'm not sure if overnight camping is permitted there but then again I'm all for testing the legal system. The only thing I'm worried about is a bunch of weenies going out on the trail shooting guns along the trails.


----------



## Ohwell73 (Oct 8, 2009)

*90% Ready*

So here is my ride. I swapped out my Rigid fork for the squishy for this trip. Planning for 2 solid days of riding and possiblity of 2 nights if we are slower then anticipated. Still refining the exact gear/clothes as some will be weather dependant. Will run with 3L bladder in pack and 2 bottles on the bike. Breakfast is Oat meal and coffee, Trial & lunch is cliff bars, gels and Honey Stinger waffles. Dinner are Backpacker meals. Now just need to mount up the GoPro and bike computer and I'm ready. My buddy is packing the stove and first aide...I've got the Flask.


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

what is the circular silver thing in the next to last photo, just to the left of the lighter?

i hope you like cliff bars. i can't imagine eating them all day. but i am weak.


----------



## Ohwell73 (Oct 8, 2009)

Stand back! I have a compass and I'm not afraid to use it!...At least as a back up that is.

On day one I'll have the Dr.Lim (team radio shack) rice cakes..then have the cliff bars and other goodies for day 2. As I do more multiday trips I'll get the best food options worked out.


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

Ah, a compass, thanks. That's a good idea.

I like cliff bars okay. I was originally thinking of PowerBars. But I can't imagine eating, what, 3 per hour all day long?


----------



## motomuppet (Sep 27, 2011)

^ me either...I go with peanut butter and honey sandwiches on raisin bread...you can squish three or four into a zip lok bag and they pack down pretty light and small, but pack a decent calorie punch. By the 2nd day they can be pretty mushy, but I don't mind


----------



## Dusza (Feb 18, 2011)

Here's mine ready to go touring a couple of days in the Welsh mountains:









Front:
Revelate Designs Pocket: Photogear
Drybag: sleeping bag, pajamas, warm socks, puffy jacket for evenings
Tent: TT DoubleRainbow

Tankbag:
Phone
Bike Multitool
Zip-ties
Snap shot camera
Gorilla pod

Framebag:
Tools+spares
Emergency food
Toiletries+first aid
Warmers (buff, arm etc.)
Electronics (small AA USB charger, phone, spare AA batteries)
Unhealthy snacks for the day :thumbsup:
Tent poles
Windshirt (if not worn)
Smal bike lock
Paper maps
Notebook, pen + postcards

Seatbag:
Lights (rear bicycle + front headlamp)
Some spare clothes (warm wool hat, shorts, cycling shorts, spare socks)
Sleeping mattress (Neoair)
Rainproofs (jacket+pants)
+ occasionally everything I would get rid of while hot (pants, light fleece jacket, longsleeve)

Here's were it took me and my mates


----------



## Mountain High Cycle (Jun 14, 2012)

*Thanks 4 the pictures!! *

Wow now i know exactly what i am going to do 

Just a question the bag in the middle of the frame, and the one that looks like its for a sleeping bag in front of the steering wheel? Thanks for the great photos, i will puload mine as soon as i find a place here that sells it 

Thanks

Andre


----------



## woody.1 (Jun 10, 2008)

Here's a photo of my rig at Boulton Creek Trading Post in Canada June 9th, 2012.
I set out on the Tour Divide Grand Depart and had a sleeping kit melt down or I guess I should say a "freeze down"

Friday afternoon a big front came in and started raining, sleeting, and snowing, which I
was dealing with OK. Then Friday night a few of us decided to be safe and try not
to push over Elk Pass, which it was snowing hard up there and it was a
5 mile hike-a-bike so we camped. Well that night the skies opened up
and I got soaked, my down sleeping bag, down coat and all my clothes
were ringing wet. At 3:00am I went into an outhouse with all my stuff,
but I was too far gone, I was shaking so bad. At 5:15 I put my riding
kit on, which was wet and packed up in the snow and tried to ride, but
I was just shaking to bad and knew it wasn't the smart thing to do to
go into a snow storm with everything wet and the next town was 50
miles away. I wish I could have gotten into the race, but I guess it
was meant to be.
That storm front sat there for 4-5 days.

Woody


----------



## Rabies010 (Jan 20, 2011)

Mountain High Cycle said:


> Wow now i know exactly what i am going to do
> 
> Just a question the bag in the middle of the frame, and the one that looks like its for a sleeping bag in front of the steering wheel? Thanks for the great photos, i will puload mine as soon as i find a place here that sells it
> 
> ...


you can find more info on the bags and their manufacturers over here : 
http://forums.mtbr.com/bikepacking-bike-expedition/bikepacking-gear-bags-who-makes-em-766873.html


----------



## CBizzie (Mar 2, 2011)

ward said:


> Here's mine: Packed up w/ a +beer load for a three day trip in/on the east slope desert in central Washington...
> 
> 
> Here's a thread on the MTBR Washington Forum about the area. Story & pics about last weekends trip are on page 2. https://forums.mtbr.com/washington/quilomene-colockum-ramblings-778854.html


Ward...set up looks great - that front pack config is interesting...looks like a rack and small panniers?? More info please :thumbsup:


----------



## Dusza (Feb 18, 2011)

Mountain High Cycle said:


> Wow now i know exactly what i am going to do
> 
> Just a question the bag in the middle of the frame, and the one that looks like its for a sleeping bag in front of the steering wheel? Thanks for the great photos, i will puload mine as soon as i find a place here that sells it
> 
> ...


The bag in the main triangle is a Wildcat Gear Leopard with some customizations - really happy with it and the quality is superb.
In the front everything is held together by a Revelate Harness - some people complain that it isn't as stable as they'd like to but the small amount of wiggle was never a problem so far. It looks like it can hold the more gear/bulky stuff than any other design I've seen until now.


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

woody.1 said:


> Here's a photo of my rig at Boulton Creek Trading Post in Canada June 9th, 2012.
> I set out on the Tour Divide Grand Depart and had a sleeping kit melt down or I guess I should say a "freeze down"


Sorry to hear it. Glad you knew when to say "uncle" and didn't wind up worse off.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

woody.1 said:


> Here's a photo of my rig at Boulton Creek Trading Post in Canada June 9th, 2012....
> 
> ...I wish I could have gotten into the race, but I guess it
> was meant to be.
> That storm front sat there for 4-5 days.


Nasty! How did you get out of the situation?
I got caught in a terrible windstorm earlier this year, hitched a ride back to my truck, and drove to "camp" at Motel 6 that night. The pickle that I was in wasn`t as dangerous as yours, but I know how you feel having to throw in the towel.


----------



## woody.1 (Jun 10, 2008)

rodar y rodar said:


> Nasty! How did you get out of the situation?
> I got caught in a terrible windstorm earlier this year, hitched a ride back to my truck, and drove to "camp" at Motel 6 that night. The pickle that I was in wasn`t as dangerous as yours, but I know how you feel having to throw in the towel.


If I would have some dry clothes I would have pushed on.

I was at the camp store and a camper that had enough of the weather had packed it in and was heading to Canmore and they gave me a ride.

I thought about drying my gear out in Canmore and trying a restart or get a ride back to the store, but this storm was there for almost 5 days and with all that happened it just took the wind out of my sail. (no pun on yours)

Woody


----------



## trhoppe (Sep 3, 2008)

Had a great, but cut short because of knee pain, weekend in North GA. Thanks to Dave Muse for the awesome route. I also stole lots of info from other bike packing setups and nailed the equipment. It was perfect. The only thing I might could change is move the water from my back to a custom frame pack, but even that is a maybe as the bike right now handles SO awesome.

Setup and gear list: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AloiiXhOGjEJdHVDc0VzbGtVekhpNmR6YzBGdnFnOFE

Pics:



























-Tom


----------



## She&I (Jan 4, 2010)

Digging that setup, Tom. Does look like it'd handle dreamily. Nice work :thumbsup:


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

Setup for gravel-grindg-camping and railtrail touring with my (10 year old son)...


----------



## kdirk (Jun 20, 2012)

Not a road bike, but heres my old touring setup.

















if you want to see everypic
kdirk's albums - Imgur

looking to get a mountain bike so that I am no longer bothered by cars and cities on my trips


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

kdirk said:


> Not a road bike, but heres my old touring setup.
> 
> looking to get a mountain bike so that I am no longer bothered by cars and cities on my trips


I think you get the honors for first posting of downtube shifters in this thread :thumbsup:

I`d never try to talk anybody out of N+2, but it looks like you`re doing a pretty good job of avoiding cars and cities on that C-dale.


----------



## Pete Otis Towns (Jul 16, 2008)

*My set-up*

1st solo trip on the Colorado trail - Waterton canyon to Buffalo creek.

JPaks frame bag, I highly recommend Joe who custom made this frame pack at a very reasonable price.
Relevate Designs seat bag.
Sleeping bag is a fleece bag from REI, didn't need much else since the low was 60 degrees.
Tent is Sierra Designs lightyear
Sleeping pad is 2.5' big agnes (awesome)

Total weight on the bike was right at 10 lbs. and weight on my back was about 15 lbs. I kept all food and water on my back.


----------



## Elfbkr50 (Jan 10, 2006)

*Yeti another Big Top*

Just a backpack strapped to a seat post rack. That is more than I ever want to drag 100 miles again. Denali National Park


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

Elfbkr50 said:


> Just a backpack strapped to a seat post rack. That is more than I ever want to drag 100 miles again. Denali National Park


How much did it weigh? What made it too much? having all the weight on the rear? total load? It actually looks like a really really small load.


----------



## Elfbkr50 (Jan 10, 2006)

*Small load*

It was a small load. Trip was 110 miles or so, but had to pack a tent in case Denali made weather that it likes to make. I wouldn't go out there without that set up, but on this trip it was bluebird all through the night. My post is more of a joke compared to the rigs you guys have posted up. I do 100+ and longer days in 1 long uncomfortable day if I do them.


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

ah, gotcha.


----------



## connolm (Sep 12, 2009)

*My rig.*

I just completed my first overnighter. I did almost 60 miles of the Bay Circuit Trail north of Boston. I wrote up a trip report here.

The bike is one of those mail-order Chinese Carbon 29ers that have been discussed in the MTBR's version of _War And Peace_ (3444 posts with 616,739 views!) You can see the particulars of my build here.

Here it is loaded up:









I chose to ride with a backpack: the Camelbak Vantage.

The frame-bag is the Sunlite Epic Tour that I got for $28. I put my stove, tent, tent poles, and stakes in there.










The saddle bag is an expandable bag I got at REI years ago. My tools, spares, and hygiene stuff (soap, shampoo, toothpaste, etc.) go in there.










The handlebar bag is from Sunlite and contains my food and electronics.










Here's a spreadsheet with most everything I carried listed by weight. The setup comes to about 18.4 lbs - not counting water.


----------



## wahday (Mar 23, 2012)

*Zuni Mountain Overnighter*

...or *How I Spent my 44th Birthday*

*Gear*
tarp, paracord, stakes, long underwear top, 40 degree bag, therm-a-rest pad, raincoat, first aid, food (cold: bars, sesame noodles in a bag for dinner, pbj sandwiches), iphone, bike tools, water, bb pistol (mostly for noise), lighter/matches, compass, map, bug spray, Dr. Bronners soap, toothpaste/toothbrush, TP, a few wipes, bandanas and...*2 beers* :thumbsup:.

*Setup*
Bike: '94 Gary Fisher hoo koo e koo w/rigid fork, WTB Mutano 2.4 up front, Kenda Lopes 55 2.35 in the back. I was very pleased with this tire setup.

Bags/Racks: old Blackburn aluminum rear rack, Nashbar rear paniers, under seat bag, water bottle cages on frame and fork (1 liter bottled water containers work great in these cages and are cheaper than bike bottles)

Wore a Camelback Rogue (1.5l).

*How it gets packed*
All bike tools go in my Camelback along with snacks and the bb pistol, sleeping pad under the bars. The remainder is balanced between the paniers and the tarp bungied across the top of the rack (bungie used to hang panier as a bear bag at night). In the end I brought more water and food than I needed. I could have stayed out two nights with this set up.

Not the lightest ride, but I go with what I've got. Plus this GF frame is one tough nut - perfect application for it. I actually thought this would be harder than it was. I was up and down between 7500' and 9000' with more than a few steep rocky climbs but only had to walk it twice - and those sections were pretty short.

For those contemplating this for the first time, I can't encourage it enough. I don't have specialized equipment or a particularly light bike, but I keep the gear as light as I can. Just keep it simple, start small and go for it!:thumbsup::thumbsup:









Ready to roll









On the trail









Setting up camp, drinking a brew









Shelter









Sunset​


----------



## acefaser (Nov 2, 2010)

My first bikepacking overnight. Plan on doing some of the Colorado Trail later this month. I think I'm hooked!


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Cool, Ace. ^^Is that a TT Contrail?


----------



## kevsterjw (Jul 1, 2012)

Loving these pics! I had a test load up of mine and revealed some things I need to work on before my maiden voyage.


----------



## acefaser (Nov 2, 2010)

rodar y rodar said:


> Cool, Ace. ^^Is that a TT Contrail?


Yes the Contrail. Set it up in the back yard with the carbon pole and thought the wind was going to blow it over. I then got an aluminum pole from a cheap tent I use and it works great. I made the handle bar bag to fit the tent and pole.
I also made the frame bag and the other handle bar bag. The seat bag is from a guy in Boulder, CO that makes them. The backpack is an Osprey Atmos 35.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Memories of front entry puptents when I was a kid have kept me away from Contrail, but the combination of weight, packed size (which is where the Moment goes awry), and price have me rethinking things. Does the tunnel entrance bother you? Are you able to get into a bag from the side or do you have to sit in the dirt and crawl in (to a sleepingbag) from the end?


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

rodar y rodar said:


> Memories of front entry puptents when I was a kid have kept me away from Contrail, but the combination of weight, packed size (which is where the Moment goes awry), and price have me rethinking things. Does the tunnel entrance bother you? Are you able to get into a bag from the side or do you have to sit in the dirt and crawl in (to a sleepingbag) from the end?


Love mine. Wanted the Moment, but I'm a drop bar Fargo rider, so it complicates possible attachment locations and the Contrail just packs down smaller. Even after many emails back and forth with Henry Shires.

There is enough room in there to get into a bag from the side. Not luxurious, but enough space to get in on top of the bag, open it up and slide in.

I can sleep with my 4 year old in mine. 42" wide at the entry.


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

IMAG4146 by mbeganyi, on Flickr

next time it gets setup i'll take a pic with a bag and pad in it.
i had no issues with the standard pole they sell.

it could be a little stiffer for when you cinch everything down into storm pitch, but it works well enough. i have read that you can rig it with a tree or a stick...


----------



## acefaser (Nov 2, 2010)

Yes the Contrail works great for me. I was worried about the size also, but it is large enough to enter head first and sit at the door end. It is large enough to move around in and enter the sleeping bag without any problems. Much better than those little triangle tents.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Thanks for the info, guys. Good to hear there`s enough room to get in to a bag from the side and even better to hear there`s enough space to turn around after crawling in head first.

Still, I sure wish the Moment were shorter. If you guys haven`t been on Shires`s site recently, he has a new one called the Notch, which is side entry, slightly heavier than Contrail, and packs to 16 OAL. It uses two poles though, and costs more than either Moment or Contrail. It also uses struts for the triangular end vents, but they must be removeable for it to pack four inches shorter than the moment- I`ll have to watch the setup video to see for sure. I wonder if he`ll redesign the Moment with removeable struts so it`ll pack up as well as the Notch? When I get ready to write a check, I`ll probably call or email and see what the man says.


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

rodar y rodar said:


> Thanks for the info, guys. Good to hear there`s enough room to get in to a bag from the side and even better to hear there`s enough space to turn around after crawling in head first.
> 
> Still, I sure wish the Moment were shorter. If you guys haven`t been on Shires`s site recently, he has a new one called the Notch, which is side entry, slightly heavier than Contrail, and packs to 16 OAL. It uses two poles though, and costs more than either Moment or Contrail. It also uses struts for the triangular end vents, but they must be removeable for it to pack four inches shorter than the moment- I`ll have to watch the setup video to see for sure. I wonder if he`ll redesign the Moment with removeable struts so it`ll pack up as well as the Notch? When I get ready to write a check, I`ll probably call or email and see what the man says.


I do believe you can remove the struts from the moment, but they are a pain to do.


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

bmike said:


> I do believe you can remove the struts from the moment, but they are a pain to do.


from an email from Henry Shires when I was comparing the Moment to the Contrail:



> The Moment arch pole folds to 20" and strut ends fold to 18". The struts can be removed--we insert them through slits in the rear sleeves--and the pole can of course be store separately.


From what I know of the Contrail, installing the struts each time you pitch would be a PITA, and defeat the whole point of getting the Moment, which pitches fast.

In the end, I could have gone Moment, as it would fit low under my front bag, sliding under the drops. But I'm happy enough with the Contrail. Aside from needing more time to be in it out in the woods.


----------



## ylrus (Jul 7, 2012)

Learning a ton from this thread. Thanks!


----------



## ylrus (Jul 7, 2012)

Thanks for the Tarptent info too. I had never heard of them until this thread. Thanks!


----------



## WordLife (Jul 15, 2012)

water protein bar


----------



## FTC Rider (Apr 16, 2010)

I have the Contrail TT and, so far, it works well. I haven't tested in high winds or in the rain yet, though. It is very large for a 1 person tent and I had no problem inside the tent moving around. There is plenty of room for my pad and bag and to set all my gear next to me inside the tent and still have room. Getting in and out requires just a little maneuvering but, if you move the tent pole a bit to one side, it is really easy (just make sure to move it back after getting in/out). It also packs down reasonably small to fit under my bars. I am debating adding stakes/guy lines to the sides to give it more stability in bad weather, though that would a little weight.


----------



## weebob (Apr 16, 2012)

Could someone please show a close up of the bottle holders on those forks???


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

IMG_0109 by mbeganyi, on Flickr


Salsa Anything Cage with OR dry sack by mbeganyi, on Flickr

Like these? Anything cages with OR ultralight dry bags.


----------



## wahday (Mar 23, 2012)

weebob said:


> Could someone please show a close up of the bottle holders on those forks???


I don't have any good detail shots of mine, but I can just tell you I used hose clamps and cut up sections of old tubes to keep from scraping up the paint (and helps the clamps "stick" better). Works great! With 1 litre bottles on there, I also had to tie some paracord sections to hold to tops close to the fork or they can bounce out of the cage (I was just using/reusing store bought water bottles as they are cheap and I can refill - an actualy large bike bottle might fit better). Very simple and effective.

I got a lot of information also from bikepacking.net. This link takes you to a page with details on a bunch of peoples' gear setups, including detailed shots. Extremely helpful!


----------



## weebob (Apr 16, 2012)

Some of the fork racks look to be bolted on and I would like to see how that works out,always lookin for a better way to get the weight lower,,,,


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

weebob said:


> Some of the fork racks look to be bolted on and I would like to see how that works out,always lookin for a better way to get the weight lower,,,,


Fargo fork has braze ons for them. And regular bottles too.


----------



## VAIronman (Jul 17, 2012)

Nicely organized kit!


----------



## thesnail (Oct 23, 2006)

This is from a solo round trip kokopelli trip, I did just take the river road up to the 70 and back to my car though.


----------



## Aushiker (Sep 27, 2007)

This is not mine, but I have had the pleasure of meeting Tom and Sarah. Anyway I thought this might be of interest given that is a good write-up in my view of touring with a Surly Big Dummy.










The full write-up can be found at Bicyclenomad.com

Andrew


----------



## Aushiker (Sep 27, 2007)

My current "off-road" touring setup is a 2008 Giant XTC 2 which until recently was pulling a BoB Ibex trailer. I have now sold the BoB and replaced it with an Extrawheel Voyager. I have yet to use the Voyager in combo with the XTC 2. It is currently being pulled by my Surly Long Haul Trucker on road duties.



















Andrew


----------



## alanm (Sep 2, 2009)

Andrew,

Yep, stayed there too :thumbsup:

Rode all the way to Walpole that trip, used the forrest tracks when the MB ran out, great ride. 

Al


----------



## Aushiker (Sep 27, 2007)

alanm said:


> Andrew,
> 
> Yep, stayed there too :thumbsup:


I only called in for lunch. Found it too close to Nannup. I am thinking of doing the Manjimup to Jarrahdale next month as still to complete the newish sections.

Andrew


----------



## backcountryeti (May 21, 2004)

Bikepacking... | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Going on my first off road overnight tomorrow on my Troll. Done a few road overnights, but very excited to try it out in the dirt!


----------



## T-roll (Aug 4, 2011)

Great thread!


----------



## TobyGadd (Sep 9, 2009)

Here's my 2012 Colorado Trail Race rig. Details at: Toby Gadd: 2012 Colorado Trail Race Gear


----------



## hunter006 (Jan 20, 2012)

S24O bikepacking yesterday. Only about half my gear turned up on time so I had to ad-hoc my way through the rest of it. Worked pretty well. Didn't need cooking gear because there was this really good cafe about 15 mi from the finish. The tent was nice and is reasonably light, but I'll probably buy a smaller tent for just bikepacking (this is the one that my gf and I use when we go car camping - at 5 lbs it's still reasonably light though).



















Old inner tube ftw . The two straps were enough, but the inner tube was my "spare" strap and came in handy more than once with stabilizing the bike while loading it, or holding it against a pole or tree, etc. Even if I get fancy gear, that's probably going to stay as part of my kit.

FWIW, the frame bag is actually empty; I had some spare tools in there and a camera, but everything I needed for the actual overnight stay was strapped to the handlebars. I also had a backpack that was also mostly empty. I had both in case I felt like the weight distribution wasn't good, so I could move it around if I thought I should.


----------



## cheeseunit (Jul 23, 2012)

^ great use of tube for handlebars.I used an old pair of pear izumi silicone grippers from my shorts:thumbsup:


----------



## Flying-Monkey (Apr 15, 2012)

I broke out the sewing machine (actually, I stole it from my mom) and sewed up some bags for my bike.


----------



## hunter006 (Jan 20, 2012)

Flying-Monkey said:


> I broke out the sewing machine (actually, I stole it from my mom) and sewed up some bags for my bike.


How does your Mom feel about you stealing her sewing machine to make the bags?


----------



## Flying-Monkey (Apr 15, 2012)

hunter006 said:


> How does your Mom feel about you stealing her sewing machine to make the bags?


Borrowed, stolen, what's the difference between family, right?

She did ask me how many needles I broke in the process. 

I've got to go mow her lawn this week, and I intend to return the sewing machine when I do. I'll show off the results of my work at the same time and see how she feels about it then.


----------



## dirtyRider9 (Aug 16, 2012)

very interesting


----------



## bikecycology (Apr 26, 2010)

*my rig for TD'13*

I have a few tweaks to make and need to do some shakedown rides. Very happy with the work that Scott puts out from the Porcelain Rocket.


Voodoo Bokor 29er in bikepacking mode by Eight Zero Two Cycles, on Flickr


Voodoo Bokor 29er in bikepacking mode by Eight Zero Two Cycles, on Flickr


Voodoo Bokor 29er in bikepacking mode by Eight Zero Two Cycles, on Flickr


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

fargo cockpit by mbeganyi, on Flickr


ready to roll, day 2 by mbeganyi, on Flickr


Untitled by mbeganyi, on Flickr


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

bikecycology said:


> I have a few tweaks to make and need to do some shakedown rides. Very happy with the work that Scott puts out from the Porcelain Rocket.


wil, get in and copy / paste the BB code out of Flikcr. Hit the 'share' button. Don't use the image button on MTBR, just paste in that code.


----------



## sheilar (Jan 21, 2005)

*TD 2011 Willits*

Late to the forum but here (if I can figure out the upload) is the 2011 rig. 
sr


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

Nice. Austin?


----------



## intheways (Apr 19, 2004)

bikecycology said:


> I have a few tweaks to make and need to do some shakedown rides. Very happy with the work that Scott puts out from the Porcelain Rocket.
> 
> 
> Voodoo Bokor 29er in bikepacking mode by Eight Zero Two Cycles, on Flickr
> ...


Sweet rig! I've got a frame on the way and a pile of parts waiting for it. What size are you riding and how does it handle loaded up?

Thanks


----------



## bikecycology (Apr 26, 2010)

intheways said:


> Sweet rig! I've got a frame on the way and a pile of parts waiting for it. What size are you riding and how does it handle loaded up?
> 
> Thanks


Thanks. I am real happy with this bike. I have had it setup a few different ways and it seems to shine with all of them. I did the VT50 with it setup full rigid with an Alfine 8spd IGH. I had it setup to play around with last winter all the same but I went 1x9 cassette. It was a blast. Right now it is setup as a single speed which was for a short term special purpose. I will eventually set up a dedicated SS for that madness. I have a full carbon fork on it now that will get replaced with a Fargo V2 fork for the AC mounts. I have these:


Roll-top Pack built for Salsa Anything Cage - pair by Porcelain Rocket, on Flickr

It will temporarily see the 1x9 setup again until I get the Alfine 11spd which I will use for Tour Divide 2013.

Did you get the Bokor?

p.s. to answer your question about load, I haven't spent any much time or distance on it yet. I will be going out this weekend for a little shakedown. I do know that it is very stable and I love the system.


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

here is my custom Hunter 29er


----------



## chriswrightcycles (Oct 26, 2011)

*Fargo*

Hey all,

Just finished my bike for my upcoming tour of the GDMBR. I leave in 5 days. This photo was my first (and only) fully loaded test run before heading to Banff. I have a stock spreadsheet that I use for my backpacking trips and started a similar one for this ride. I'll share the link in case anyone is interested in what I'm bringing and where it's packed.

Alright then...

GDMBR Gear List on Google Docs



More Photos Here


----------



## woody.1 (Jun 10, 2008)

chriswrightcycles said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Just finished my bike for my upcoming tour of the GDMBR. I leave in 5 days. This photo was my first (and only) fully loaded test run before heading to Banff. I have a stock spreadsheet that I use for my backpacking trips and started a similar one for this ride. I'll share the link in case anyone is interested in what I'm bringing and where it's packed.
> 
> ...


Looks sweet man.
Good luck out there.
The leaves are already changing in the high country of Colorado.
How many days are you giving yourself?

Woody


----------



## chriswrightcycles (Oct 26, 2011)

I'm shooting for 8 weeks. I can't really afford to be out of work much longer than that!

-Chris


----------



## DrNickels (Jan 7, 2008)

*You are brave!*



donmeredith74 said:


> My gear list changes a fair amount depending on the trip (weather, length, duration, etc.). These photos were from a HOT summer overnight trip here in South Carolina.
> 
> View attachment 678386
> 
> ...


----------



## Krunch51 (Sep 2, 2012)

mickelson trail, sd
3 days - 111 miles


----------



## james-o (Nov 8, 2010)

"The leaves are already changing in the high country of Colorado." Good luck Chris.. would love to see Colorado this time of year.

Got out for a lightweight local 24hr trip this weekend since autumn's started to arrive here - ~6lbs of kit plus some food and a light.


----------



## satanas (Feb 12, 2005)

chriswrightcycles said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Just finished my bike for my upcoming tour of the GDMBR. I leave in 5 days. This photo was my first (and only) fully loaded test run before heading to Banff. I have a stock spreadsheet that I use for my backpacking trips and started a similar one for this ride. I'll share the link in case anyone is interested in what I'm bringing and where it's packed.


Best wishes - your spreadsheet was extremely helpful, and I'll check back later for the comments. Thanks!:thumbsup:


----------



## Maadjurguer (Mar 22, 2008)

Here's my setup in action:









It's all CDW.....what I have in there:

In the front I have a Phantom 32 down bag, a Mountain Hardware synthetic puffy and a REI minimilist bivy.

In the rear I have Don Miguel burritos (The Bomb-Green Chile & Breakfast Burrito - Bacon), assorted food snacks which I'm not accessing that day, a MSR water filter, sleep clothes (wool beenie, Capeline2 zip-up by Patagonia, boxers), travel tube of chamois butter, travel tube of diaper rash cream)

On my back: WingNut pack containing a 6L MSR dromedry bag, snacks for the day, extra change of batteries(rechargable), multi-tool and all that other crap you normally take on a normal ride (tubes, patch kit, yada yada yada).

I don't carry a sleeping pad...if you ride hard enough....and if you bikepack, you ride hard enough....you don't have trouble sleeping. I can usually find good ground cover to make something soft to sleep on. Only if there is snow on the ground will I go for a sleeping pad.....YMMV


----------



## Aushiker (Sep 27, 2007)

Maadjurguer said:


> Here's my setup in action


Very nice. Thanks for sharing.

Andrew


----------



## Mills. (Sep 21, 2012)

You guys have some awesome rigs in hear! I just went to the North Carolina Water Center and did some Mountain Biking. I am officially hooked on everything MTBR related.


----------



## Insainio (Nov 4, 2011)

One of my setups:


----------



## Aushiker (Sep 27, 2007)

Insainio said:


> One of my setups:


That looks serious. What bike is it?

Andrew


----------



## forgiven_nick (Nov 7, 2006)

Mukluk


----------



## Raybum (Apr 16, 2009)

My Lynskey SS setup...
Homemade Handlebar sling:MH 32 deg Phantom, REI Minimalist Bivy, Stoic 1/2 pad, small piece of Tyvek
Homemade Gas tank: ride food
Homemade Top tube bag: all bike fix-it stuff
Seat Bag (Revelate Viscacha): clothes plus a spare tube
Camelbak Octane: 100oz bladder, more food, bathroom stuff, electronics(batts, cables, light), steripen


----------



## jgmu97 (Sep 23, 2012)

*2 Day Off Road Trip*

I have :

Karrimor Urban 30 Backpack

2 Pieces of Green Tarp

15m of Rope

1x box of matches

1x flint and stone

10x cotton wool balls

1x vasiline

1x set of spare clothes

1x box of food

2x water bottles ( one on bike , one in bag )

Bike light set

Maps of route.

Good enough for a simple 60 mile XC trip.


----------



## rusheleven (Jan 19, 2012)

jgmu97 said:


> I have :
> 
> 1x box of food
> 
> ...


Is that really enough food and water for two days? That is what I use in two hours of riding. . .


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

maybe he's a chubby dude with lots of reserves. he's going 20 miles a day, which is slow enough to just burn fat. ???


----------



## jgmu97 (Sep 23, 2012)

rusheleven said:


> Is that really enough food and water for two days? That is what I use in two hours of riding. . .


No , this is what i set out with. Then , while going through different parts of the route , we stop of in local vilages.


----------



## Insainio (Nov 4, 2011)

...and another one.


----------



## connolm (Sep 12, 2009)

*If mine eyes don't deceive...*

That's the Sunlite EpicTour Frame Bad above, right!?!?!

It's a great bag! I have it myself! And for only $28.03 online here!! What an incredible value!

I can fit my tent, poles, stove, pot&pan and other stuff in it!


----------



## SingleTrackLovr (Apr 25, 2007)

Here's my daily ride. I'm retired and bikepack a couple days a week. 
Some of my favorite things to do with my bike pack kit is to have breakfast
or lunch on the trail. I also enjoy overnight camping. 
The CT is probably my favorite trail to bikepack on since you can camp just about anywhere along it.

Here's a link to what I carry in those panniers for a overnight biketrip.
What's in my bikpacking bags


----------



## Insainio (Nov 4, 2011)

connolm said:


> That's the Sunlite EpicTour Frame Bad above, right!?!?!
> 
> It's a great bag! I have it myself! And for only $28.03 online here!! What an incredible value!
> 
> I can fit my tent, poles, stove, pot&pan and other stuff in it!


No, it is actually the Revelate Tangle Bag. Although the one you pointed out looks good too, especially for the price.


----------



## Insainio (Nov 4, 2011)

Winter time tours are also fun. Just need to take warmer clothes and the fat bike.


----------



## Addy Marx (Jul 18, 2009)

*Adam's WaltWorks on the Colorado Trail*

My Waltworks from my Colorado Trail through ride in August. I built all the bags myself and don't use a backpack. There's plenty of room for days worth of peanut m&m's, chips, cookies, skittles, jerky, etc.... room for over 100oz of water if I ever needed that much and there's a full cook kit in there too. Weight matters, volume matters more.


----------



## Thirsty Turtle (May 20, 2012)

What type of backpack do you guys use?


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

Thirsty Turtle said:


> What type of backpack do you guys use?


big fan of the wingnut stuff.


Mike B by Eight Zero Two Cycles, on Flickr


----------



## SingleTrackLovr (Apr 25, 2007)

Thirsty Turtle said:


> What type of backpack do you guys use?


You might want to ask this question on it's own rather than in the middle of a Rig and gear layout thread. That said I prefer a
CamelBak with 70 oz bladder


----------



## SuPrBuGmAn (Jun 20, 2009)

Bought a new bike, 2013 Carve Expert, and took it out for its first bikepacking trip last weekend, albeit a short one. Also the first trip with a new Hammock(ENO single) and summer sleeping bag(Alpine Design Microlite Terrain). Made for a really small kit!










I use a hydration pack with a 70oz bladder on my trips, but wouldn't mind a bigger 100oz pack with a bit more storage for 2 nights + trips.


----------



## manol-in (Dec 1, 2006)




----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

i first thought that was a fire extinguisher on the stem. i thought, "wow, that guy is very safety conscious, or very accident prone."


----------



## jgmu97 (Sep 23, 2012)

SuPrBuGmAn said:


> Bought a new bike, 2013 Carve Expert, and took it out for its first bikepacking trip last weekend, albeit a short one. Also the first trip with a new Hammock(ENO single) and summer sleeping bag(Alpine Design Microlite Terrain). Made for a really small kit!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Gear mate. Would love to spend some serious cash on some decent kit but : 1 . I dont have some serious cash ! 2 . I will only be doing a few camping trips with my bike .

Just bought a Karrimor Urban 30 Rucksack which will be filled with

2 Tarps
1 Rope
Set of tent pegs
Basecamp 200 Sleeping bag
Fire starting kit
Bike lights
Spare Clothes 
Couple of bottles of fluid
Large amount of food
Tool kit & pump
Maps of routes
Money
Lock

Should be good enough for a 2 day round the isle of wight off road camping/cycling trip!


----------



## SuPrBuGmAn (Jun 20, 2009)

jgmu97 said:


> Nice Gear mate. Would love to spend some serious cash on some decent kit but : 1 . I dont have some serious cash ! 2 . I will only be doing a few camping trips with my bike .
> 
> Just bought a Karrimor Urban 30 Rucksack which will be filled with
> 
> ...


Thats the beauty of it all... I don't use any high dollar kit, honestly.

My seatpost rack is a $30 Topeack MTX. My sleeping bag is <2lbs and packs small, can be bought for $22 at Sports Authority. My ENO single hammock and bug fly are the most pricey things of the entire kit at ~$100. My stove is a $10 Bleuet and I use a $2.50 Light My Fire "Foon". I use a 70oz hydration pack and a couple water bottle cages for liquids and everything is packed in Sea to Summit compression drypacks.

Honestly, its a cheap setup.


----------



## Julianne482 (Sep 28, 2012)

Bill, that was misleading of me. "L" is the packs' capacity, not the bladder within. 18L hydration pack, LOL!


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

Julianne482 said:


> Bill, that was misleading of me. "L" is the packs' capacity, not the bladder within. 18L hydration pack, LOL!


Heh heh heh...


----------



## notnee (Apr 6, 2012)

Russia, White Sea, Mezen' - 4-day winter's trip


----------



## team_wee (Mar 26, 2006)

here's mine
Strong Frame with Revelate bags


----------



## drtoro (Nov 1, 2008)

A customer's custom ride with his new custom pack. The frame and fork also have mounts for racks and everything cages.


----------



## wahday (Mar 23, 2012)

My latest ride packed up for a 90 mile overnighter this coming weekend. Love my Klein!










Stuff sacks secure at seatpost/frame and seat rails. We'll see how it performs in the field...


----------



## aroundoz (Sep 9, 2008)

Awesome thread. Makes a person want to get out there now!

I love these minimalist set ups and what little you are able to get away with. I am almost embarrassed to show my pannier set ups but that's what I have and it works for me. Looks like I have a lot but my panniers are barely half full and my sleeping bag could be the size of a melon if I used a compression sack. 

The first picture is my Fargo on the Canadian portion of the Great Divide and the second, on my Co-Motion Divide in Montana. I no longer have the Fargo and really miss it.


----------



## SingleTrackLovr (Apr 25, 2007)

#3 for me.
My first 29er. Still working out the details as far as how to pack everything.
For summer camping I think this works with a backpack for now 
as it gets colder I'll need to get a little more creative.


----------



## owtdorz (Apr 26, 2012)

Tested this weekend and ready for my first BP trip next weekend.
60+miles over two days
The new harness from Revelate is awesome as is the Viscacha which holds a lot more than I expected.:thumbsup:


----------



## willzager (Oct 20, 2011)

drtoro said:


> A customer's custom ride with his new custom pack. The frame and fork also have mounts for racks and everything cages.


What fork is that? I like the looks of it and the fact that it has cage mounts on it.


----------



## schillingsworth (Oct 23, 2009)

Finally have my rig dialed in, took it out on the Coconino 250 last weekend. Here's a pic from the first saddle on the Lime Kiln trail connecting Sedona to Cottonwood, AZ. Osprey Talon 22 pack on my back. Bags on the bike are: Phantom Pack Systems handlebar bag, Revelate Viscacha Seatbag & Gastank, homemade framebag & REI Novara feedbag up front. Plus, a couple of zip-tied, gorilla taped cages on the forks. :thumbsup:


From AES - Coco250


----------



## jbphilly (Feb 22, 2012)

Here's my Surly Troll ready for the past weekend's jaunt in Wharton State Forest, NJ. The low was predicted to be 44 and a 0% chance of rain, so I was able to bring just a sleeping bag and a down jacket and a poncho, dispensing with all extra clothes except a hat, gloves and a pair of boxers for off the bike.

So the gear list - rear rack holds my North Face Cat's Meow 20 degree sleeping bag. This thing has served me well, despite its size and weight and that the 20 degrees is certainly a survival rating rather than comfort, as I'm a pretty cold sleeper...

Frame pack (Greg Wheelwright of Boulder made it) holds a water bladder plus food. The small side pocket has my tools and maps. This was the first overnighter with the pack and it handled very nicely!

The handlebar roll is a Revelate Sling/Pocket, containing my pot and stove (Backcountry.com titanium pot, MSR Pocket Rocket stove), down jacket, hammock (Grand Trunk UL Skeeter Beeter), poncho-tarp, and spare clothing. The pocket had room for mad Clif bars, a tree identification booklet, the contents of my pockets, a headlamp, and my camera once the Clif bars were partially eaten.

Then I had to carry my sleeping pad rolled up in a backpack since it's bulky and awkward. NBD, but I do want to invest in an underquilt both for convenience of packing and for comfort - I spent a lot of the night awake with the pad slipping out from under me, which tends to happen in hammocks.

For a longer trip, this particular setup would be rather strained. There's certainly a bit more room in the handlebar roll, but the frame bag was getting close to maxed out (though my packing-tetris skills do need some refining for sure) and in such a trip, I'd have to stash a lot more things in the backpack than I'd like to.

So the next things on my shopping list - top tube bags to hold more food, and fork-mount and downtube-mount bottle cages to beef up the water capacity. Then once I've got a more compact sleeping bag/top quilt, I'll add a saddlebag to replace the rear rack, which will add a bunch of space.

Still, for a mild fall overnighter, this setup worked admirably. The Troll rides nice too, even loaded over very sandy terrain...

Album of photos from the trip: Photo Album - Imgur


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

maybe some panniers? great-looking rig.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

owtdorz said:


> Tested this weekend and ready for my first BP trip next weekend.
> 60+miles over two days


Have fun!


----------



## jbphilly (Feb 22, 2012)

Bill in Houston said:


> maybe some panniers? great-looking rig.


Thanks! But the point is not to use panniers or (eventually) even racks!


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

...unless you happen to like panniers and racks


----------



## jbphilly (Feb 22, 2012)

Sure, but that ain't me! It may be a weight weenie thing, but the challenge of managing with just what I can carry rackless is also appealing as is the weight loss and maneuverability gained.

Still I'd have nothing against popping on a rear rack and my Ortliebs (which are great) if necessary, and it would make life easier in a lot of ways, but then singletrack would be a lot more clunky and less fun...everything's a tradeoff though.


----------



## SingleTrackLovr (Apr 25, 2007)

jbphilly said:


> Sure, but that ain't me! It may be a weight weenie thing, but the challenge of managing with just what I can carry rackless is also appealing as is the weight loss and maneuverability gained.
> 
> Still I'd have nothing against popping on a rear rack and my Ortliebs (which are great) if necessary, and it would make life easier in a lot of ways, but then singletrack would be a lot more clunky and less fun...everything's a tradeoff though.


I like your thinking. 
Nothing says a bike has to be setup one way and one way only. 
Based on the trip, rig your ride whether that be panniers or seatbag.


----------



## ssisyphus (Jul 1, 2007)

My "rando-cross" bike packing rig on a dirt road high above Big Sur, California


----------



## ATown17 (Nov 6, 2012)

Not sure if this counts because I just wear a backpack for now, but here's camp set up.


----------



## Aslan (Mar 15, 2009)

*Another setup...*

This is my setup for 2-3 week trips. I have and Osprey 18 pack that I put light bulky things in and for extra capacity on food. The weight of the setup with bags, a minimalist cook kit, 30 degree bag, and pad/chair kit with a two person Big Agnus flycreek tent is just under 18 lbs sans food. I can go 4 days between resupplies or food drops. Light enough and comfortable come camp time.


----------



## hoogie (Jun 26, 2009)

thorn nomad expedition tourer ... handbuilt in the uk ... built this up, completed a few tours and sold it as i wasn't using it that much ... the guy that bought it used it for what it was designed to to do ... he rode it through china, the karakoram highway, through a number of countries ending in 'stan ...


----------



## thesilversurfer (Oct 25, 2011)

I love that Thorn. Nice.


----------



## Ze_Zaskar (Jan 3, 2008)

Nice Thorn. Always had a soft spot for that brand. Just a little shame that they are a little too closed on themselfs on some technical solutions.

I was driving on a secoundary road some days ago and passed a guy on one of those new yellow Thorn Nomads. Really nice sight

Just imagine a fatbike by Thorn...


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

does the thorn have 24" wheels, or is the frame ginormous, or what?


----------



## Roel1977 (Dec 16, 2012)

What is the brand of the large saddlebag with orange star in post 13? (the two seater bike).
I did not find the brand in the brand topic. Hopefully some can help me. Thank you.

Edit: Found it, Carousel bags


----------



## hoogie (Jun 26, 2009)

Bill in Houston said:


> does the thorn have 24" wheels, or is the frame ginormous, or what?


thats just an XL sized frame with 26" wheels ... they did actually come in an XXL size too ...


----------



## hoogie (Jun 26, 2009)

Ze_Zaskar said:


> Nice Thorn. Always had a soft spot for that brand. Just a little shame that they are a little too closed on themselfs on some technical solutions.
> 
> I was driving on a secoundary road some days ago and passed a guy on one of those new yellow Thorn Nomads. Really nice sight
> 
> Just imagine a fatbike by Thorn...


at the time i bought this, most of their frames were handmade in the uk ... this one was brazed rather than welded ... the bulk of them are made in taiwan now and they are largely rohloff based ...


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

hoogie said:


> thats just an XL sized frame with 26" wheels ... they did actually come in an XXL size too ...


wow, it looks huge...


----------



## lukeNZ (Dec 13, 2012)

cool selection of setups here, plenty of inspiration!


----------



## Owlish (Oct 22, 2012)

hoogie said:


> thorn nomad expedition tourer ... handbuilt in the uk ... built this up, completed a few tours and sold it as i wasn't using it that much ... the guy that bought it used it for what it was designed to to do ... he rode it through china, the karakoram highway, through a number of countries ending in 'stan ...


What kind of panniers are the gray bags in the middle picture?


----------



## hoogie (Jun 26, 2009)

Owlish said:


> What kind of panniers are the gray bags in the middle picture?


they are madden panniers, i also have a matching set of front ones ... i got them in a garage sale in colorado springs in 1998, along with front and rear racks ... not too sure if the brand is still being made


----------



## Owlish (Oct 22, 2012)

Thanks for the reply. Yep, looks as though the brand has disappeared.


----------



## richwolf (Dec 8, 2004)

*My "new setup"*

Pictures are not of my complete setup but it shows off my new bike, seatpack bag, and "dashboard"
My "new bike" is the same frame and fork as my old bike which my wife now has, since we got rid of her old FS 29er so she could get into bikepacking.
I built up new wheels and used most of the components off her old old bike.
The one shot of my sleep system is from my Tour Divide race this summer. It is a Tarptent Notch, with a neoair pad and marmot 30 degree down bag.


----------



## Ze_Zaskar (Jan 3, 2008)

Nice bike.

How do you like the Fenix flashlight bike mount?


----------



## richwolf (Dec 8, 2004)

Ze_Zaskar said:


> Nice bike.
> 
> How do you like the Fenix flashlight bike mount?


I like it. For the Tour Divide I had a funky DIY helmet mount which I did not like. The weight of it bothered my neck believe it or not.
It adjusts easily side to side and up and down.

On another topic I found an inexpensive cell phone mount at bike Nashbar that looks pretty good. It will mount to your stem.
Delta Smart Phone Caddy 2


----------



## kustomz (Jan 6, 2004)

richwolf said:


> On another topic I found an inexpensive cell phone mount at bike Nashbar that looks pretty good. It will mount to your stem.
> Delta Smart Phone Caddy 2


I like the looks and design of this mount! I see that you run a suspension fork, but wonder if I should have concerns about vibration and using something like this on a rigid?


----------



## hoogie (Jun 26, 2009)

i see some old shimano thumbies ... i have an 'as new' set sitting in a box in my garage waiting for a project


----------



## richwolf (Dec 8, 2004)

hoogie said:


> i see some old shimano thumbies ... i have an 'as new' set sitting in a box in my garage waiting for a project


On the mounts I have on my handlebars, both have held up well without anything falling off even on rough single-track or bombing fire-roads. Notice that I use a little piece of shock cord wrapped around the phone or gps, to make sure they don't get bounced off. The Fenix light mount has been good so far too. Mountguys have a plethora of mounts for GPS units, cell phones and smart phones. Here is a link to their web site: Garmin GPS, XM, Sirius, Magellan GPS, Lowrance GPS, TomTom GPS, MIO GPS & RAM GPS Mount Authorized Dealer at MountGuys.com

Ya the ancient left shifter thumbie came off the old bike cause I couldn't get it to shift properly with the indexed SLX shifter. I would like to go with Paul Thumbies but there are too many other black holes to dump money into!


----------



## CamoDeafie (Jan 5, 2013)

no pics to post yet; but I have a project frame that is for bikepacking; it currently has this collection of cheap USGI military surplus bags on it which works! 
2x MOLLE Sustainment Pouches; as panniers
1x USGI 3-day pack/buttpack up front on handlebars
2x 2 qt canteens 
2x USGI MOLLE Medic Pocket pouches to hold my First Aid kit
I am planning to put a tool bag somewhere on it, or sew up a frame bag to hold bike tools and parts
EDIT!



























OK layout?
panniers holds a complete outfit each; (pants, socks, shirt, light jacket, underwear)
front bag holds a winter parka or light sleeping bag
first aid kit in one medic pouch on L side, gloves and scarf and wool cap in other medic pouch on R side on handlebar rear;
1 qt canteen with canteen stove and cup in middle
2 2qt canteens on the front bag
tent, stakes, rope, small tools in the green bag's main compartment on top of rack
tent poles are lashed to the rack
food in the 4 small pockets of green bag

this is mostly for a 2-3, maybe 4 days of riding..I just acquired a compression sack thing from the surplus store for the sleeping bag and jacket, will see how I can attach it to my BMX handlebars or Bull Moose handlebars


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

CamoDeafie said:


> OK layout?


Dude, you`re gonna need the cables back on there before you do anything else :lol:
But I`m happy to see a saddle appeared after that first pic! What`s the bike and do you have any pictures of it unloaded? It looks cool. Thumbs up for your thumbies!

Okay, here are some comments on what you probably really wanted to know when you posted. Offhand, I`m guessing what you have there will work as long as nothing falls off or gets caught in your spokes (be sure to keep all those straps tied up somehow), but you could get way lighter for very little money. Those green military canteens have got to weigh a ton- recycled Gatorade bottles will save you a number of grams (maybe even ounces), will fit in your bottle basket, and you can easily see how much is in them without having to take them out and shake or uncap.

The 2 qt canteens are flexible plastic? I`m sure they give you more capacity for their weight as the hard ones do, and they`ll squeeze down a lot when empty. Good to use for refilling smaller and more accessible bottles. But you might find yourself very front-heavy like that- can you swap places with something lighter that`s currently in the back?

> panniers holds a complete outfit each; (pants, socks, shirt, light jacket, underwear)<
Does that mean you`re carrying an extra two of all that stuff? If so, that`s a lot of clothes! I`m a pretty heavy packer compared to most of the guys here, but even I don`t carry clothes just to change. Don`t skip out on what you need to keep warm, but try to get over the idea of changing for the 2-3 day trips, probably even for the 4 days.

Is the compresion bag you just acquired what`s on your bars now, or will you be replacing the current front bag with the compresion one? Honestly, all those bags look pretty heavy, hopefully the new one is lighter material? If you hunt around thrift shops, you can probably find lightweight nylon knapsacks for a couple bucks each- not as durable as what you have there, but probably durable enough.

Have fun:thumbsup:


----------



## CamoDeafie (Jan 5, 2013)

they're all lightweight materials; the clothes thing was just to see how much the panniers can hold  technically the panniers are meant to hold 2x MRE packs each... but yes like I said, for a few days of camping; the compression stuff sack will replace the camo bag up front, and the water, well I might move them around, maybe eliminate them, I am not sure yet...
here is the bike with just the panniers; the panniers are awesome for shopping; and Im a big dude, so the weight isn't that bad so far (coasted around with the weight, it aint bad)








I might replace the BMX handlebar with a Bull Moose bar or the other handle bar from the Lee World, I'm not sure yet...technically this frame is my commuter frame, and the Huffy Scout is the bikepacking one, but its awaiting new headset replacement and other cables, and paint and wheels, so for now the Cycle Pro is the main one. 
yes the 2 qt canteens are collapsible plastics; they don't weight as much when I load them up and put them on my belt rig...; so I am thinking to put them on the frame, maybe on the front of the rear frame, if I can find the MOLLE straps or rig up something to hold them, they;re held by metal belt keepers onto the camo bag; the panniers have no straps on the back except the mounting stuff to the rack, so there's nothing to hit the spokes  underwear and socks are the main thing I will have, as well as just one pants and maybe one shirt, in case of mud  otherwise, the panniers will have most of my food and water.

EDIT: I am also considering replacing the 2 man Stansport A frame tent(yes even my tent is a vintage tent LOL ) with a tarp-tent sort of thing and ground cover if it means making it much lighter and pack smaller.... Oregon does have the tendency to have moisture on the ground and on everything though, so we shall see..might get an USGI jungle hammock and a tarp....but have to see how light the hammock things are...


----------



## CamoDeafie (Jan 5, 2013)

got a $30 Schwinn Frontier Sport; 1995-1999 I think? had broken spokes in rear wheel, flat tires on both wheels, so I decided to swap the wheels out and put the Arayas from the Cycle Pro Oswego frame on it, as well as the Topeak Rack on it..here is my current bike-packing rig, redone so that the pannier bags will hold food and less clothing, and I have 3 qts of water on the rear instead of on the front handlebars; this should help balance out the weight some..compression stuff sack is HUGE....I mean, really HUGE.... so on a whim, I decided to put a sleep pad, and sleep bag into the tent's interior, and rolled it up and put it inside the stuff sack...and put it on the top of the rear rack, it doesn't weight much, and I'm not sure how the handling will feel though, but we shall see, on the handlebars; I have a small bag for either food or rain coat, and a first aid kit, and a small pouch holding gloves and scarf


----------



## De La Pena (Oct 7, 2008)

ok. So whats the weight on that thing? Looks really heavy. I usually shoot for 40-45 pound including water.


----------



## CamoDeafie (Jan 5, 2013)

6bobby9 said:


> ok. So whats the weight on that thing? Looks really heavy. I usually shoot for 40-45 pound including water.


I know it looks heavy; but the largest item, the tent/sleep sack weights 8 pounds, then the side panniers, I haven't weighted since I haven't loaded it with food yet, though right now they only hold bout 5 pounds each of clothes.. (in the pic, they're stuffed with more clothes than needed; just to show how much load they can take) and the water isn't bad when its 3-4 quarts depending on if I get another MOLLE 1 qt canteen cover from a surplus shop for the empty spot; yes, that is 128 OZ of water lol. the front bag that's not shown on the newer bike, holds just a raincoat, nothing else...so its much lighter than it looks...and since I am a big dude, it's not a problem for me..... so rough estimate; if I put food in there and fill the water; i'm looking at around 35-40 pounds not including the frame itself?


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

CamoDeafie said:


> I know it looks heavy; but the largest item, the tent/sleep sack weights 8 pounds, then the side panniers, I haven't weighted since I haven't loaded it with food yet, though right now they only hold bout 5 pounds each of clothes.. (in the pic, they're stuffed with more clothes than needed; just to show how much load they can take) and the water isn't bad when its 3-4 quarts depending on if I get another MOLLE 1 qt canteen cover from a surplus shop for the empty spot; yes, that is 128 OZ of water lol. the front bag that's not shown on the newer bike, holds just a raincoat, nothing else...so its much lighter than it looks...and since I am a big dude, it's not a problem for me..... so rough estimate; if I put food in there and fill the water; i'm looking at around 35-40 pounds not including the frame itself?


My base kit is chubby at ~18 pounds without food or water. Tent, layers, bag, air core sleep pad, empty hydro bladders, lights, and all tools and spares and batteries along with GPs, camera, phone, SPOT.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Comming right along, Camo 
I think your Oswego was prettier than the Schwinn (don`t tell MY Schwinn I said that, please!), but use whichever rides best. And whichever you choose, it might be a good idea to have somebody with some experience check out your wheels ahead of time. Being "a big dude" with a big load, it can`t hurt.

When will you be able to hit the road with it? I see you`re in the Wilamette Valley- planning to camp in the Cascades when they thaw out? Up and down the valley? Other? And what sort of terrain? I regret suggesting you move your weight rearward before even asking about that- if you`re going to be on decent roads, front weighted will probably give you better handling, but it can really suck on soft surfaces or if you have to lift the front wheel over rocks/roots.

Why the "lol" over your 128 oz of water? That might be too little, too much, or a reasonable starting point, depending on your route and personal useage.

You really like those green canteens, eh? is that what MOLLE is? I don`t know the term.

2 x 5 lb of clothes is just your "stuffing" to check capacity?

I see bungie cords holding your big bag on the rack. My personal preference is for clothes line with a truckers hitch because it`s more versatile, less likely to break, tightens more, and saves a little bit of weight. Parachute cord would be the GI Joe equivalent, I guess. Just a thought.

Your tent, pad, and bag are all rolled up together. Good idea. Did you leave out all the individual bags for those things? Some times people will back a bag in a bag in a bag, which just adds weight and doesn`t serve any purpose at all.

No mention of a stove or your food. Will you be going no-cook? Buying along the way? Just curious.

I hadn`t noticed the edit you put on about your tent. The tarp or hammock options you mentioned will probably lighen you up quite a bit. Depending on the tent, of course.


----------



## CamoDeafie (Jan 5, 2013)

ah; no, I got the panniers to hold like 10something pounds of clothes each, but being realistic, for an overnighter; I'm looking at 5 pounds each and fill the space with food and such...MOLLE is the terminology for what these military bags on the rack are meant for; basically it is the US Military abbreviation for "Modular Lightweight Load carrying Equipment"; and the modular part is what makes the stuff awesome for mounting to racks and misc items... I left out the individual bags that used to hold a sleeping bag, tent poles, tent stakes, tent, and consolidated them all in the USGI Compression stuff sack; its one part of the US Army's Modular Sleep System Carrier, which I don't have all the parts to, but at least this bag is the more useful part of the system.. as for cooking; I have a canteen stove with the canteen cup in the 1 qt carrier, and yes I love these canteens; I have something like 13 of them in my collection with their gear set ups (I collect military equipment and uniforms) as for routes; probably going to start doing Hwy 20 West bound to Monmouth, more of a road touring until I get used to the long distances (20-25 miles one way) and then go down to Suislaw National Forest on highway 20 past Philomath, or stop at my friend's family forest property for camping, but when the weather warms up, I am most likely going to do road touring first until I feel more confident on the longer distances  I would love to camp/pack up on the East side of the valley; through Sweet Home, although it is one long long long uphill climb, and I am afraid I would only be going 2-3 mph haha; as for the "lol" about the 128 oz of water, I've always packed more water than needed, simply because I was taught early on that one could never have too much water no matter the distance  bungee cords are holding the big bag for now, until I rig up a system where I can quickly disconnect from the rack, maybe a hitch, maybe a couple carabiners, not sure yet.. mostly the terrain I am expecting would be the highways and possibly logging roads, depending on the location, but yes I am not expecting to do much technical trails yet...and yeah, the cyclepro is a better looking bicycle, its jsut not finished yet, so this Schwinn will do until I finish the Cycle Pro and the Huffy ATB (the Huffy is going to be decked out in military theme colors and ammo can panniers , and is going to be strictly road-touring, no offroading unless I feel the frame can handle the weight of the panniers being beat around)


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

CamoDeafie said:


> ah; no, I got the panniers to hold like 10something pounds of clothes each, but being realistic, for an overnighter; I'm looking at 5 pounds each and fill the space with food and such...MOLLE is the terminology for what these military bags on the rack are meant for; basically it is the US Military abbreviation for "Modular Lightweight Load carrying Equipment"; and the modular part is what makes the stuff awesome for mounting to racks and misc items... I left out the individual bags that used to hold a sleeping bag, tent poles, tent stakes, tent, and consolidated them all in the USGI Compression stuff sack; its one part of the US Army's Modular Sleep System Carrier, which I don't have all the parts to, but at least this bag is the more useful part of the system.. as for cooking; I have a canteen stove with the canteen cup in the 1 qt carrier, and yes I love these canteens; I have something like 13 of them in my collection with their gear set ups (I collect military equipment and uniforms) as for routes; probably going to start doing Hwy 20 West bound to Monmouth, more of a road touring until I get used to the long distances (20-25 miles one way) and then go down to Suislaw National Forest on highway 20 past Philomath, or stop at my friend's family forest property for camping, but when the weather warms up, I am most likely going to do road touring first until I feel more confident on the longer distances  I would love to camp/pack up on the East side of the valley; through Sweet Home, although it is one long long long uphill climb, and I am afraid I would only be going 2-3 mph haha; as for the "lol" about the 128 oz of water, I've always packed more water than needed, simply because I was taught early on that one could never have too much water no matter the distance  bungee cords are holding the big bag for now, until I rig up a system where I can quickly disconnect from the rack, maybe a hitch, maybe a couple carabiners, not sure yet.. mostly the terrain I am expecting would be the highways and possibly logging roads, depending on the location, but yes I am not expecting to do much technical trails yet...and yeah, the cyclepro is a better looking bicycle, its jsut not finished yet, so this Schwinn will do until I finish the Cycle Pro and the Huffy ATB (the Huffy is going to be decked out in military theme colors and ammo can panniers , and is going to be strictly road-touring, no offroading unless I feel the frame can handle the weight of the panniers being beat around)


"Punch you asian"


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

> "Modular Lightweight Load carrying Equipment" <
Okay. When I was in, I think they called it LBE (Load bearing equipment)

> I have a canteen stove with the canteen cup in the 1 qt carrier, <
Does that work with solid fuel heat tabs? I`ve never tried those.

> yes I love these canteens; I have something like 13 of them in my collection with their gear set ups (I collect military equipment and uniforms) <
Yikes! Well, I`m glad you aren`t toting canvas shelter halves and those giant steel wedge stakes!

> I am most likely going to do road touring first until I feel more confident on the longer distances <
Cool. You might want to think about slick or slick-ish tires. They roll a lot easier than knobbies over roads (even smooth unpaved roads).

> (the Huffy is going to be decked out in military theme colors and ammo can panniers <
WHOOHOO! I`ll pass on the camo, but certainly understand


----------



## CamoDeafie (Jan 5, 2013)

the-one1 said:


> "Punch you asian"


huh? I'm lost? :skep:

lol; no way in hell am I going to carry canvas shelter halves, I had a hard enough time just bringing one between a car and a camp site.....

as for the camo; well, the military themed bike will be painted in one shade of color; instead of camo paint, although I see that there are a few bikes offered in camo or olive...so to avoid "following the crowd"; I am going to be painting it in a shade of either brown or green tinted dark gray, we'll see when I acquire the paints and the parts needed.

and yeah, the MOLLE stuff has been around for at least 10 years, before that, it was the LBE that you speak of, and only one item on my current rig is from that era; the 2-qt canteen cover..conveniently mounted on the front struts of the rack :thumbsup:

I am looking into road tires at the moment, the knobbies were what came on the wheels; but yeah I understand the need for road oriented tires


----------



## Derek.Endress (Nov 6, 2011)

*Bear weighed, packed and ready for 1st solo adventure!*

Riding 280k, solo from Carmacks, Yukon back to my home in Whitehorse, Yukon. I will follow the Yukon Quest trail which has a small window from beginning of February to mid February. 26 dog teams registered this year to date and snowmobile support will pack this section heading on to Fairbanks, AK. I will attempt to ride this in 2-3 days depending on weather and trail conditions. I did the 160k section last year starting from Braeburn to Whitehorse in 2 days, yet it typically gets done in one. My Muk3 was carrying too much gear, upgraded to my new Salsa BearGrease which is tuned into a lighter beast as I get better at packing. I love this bike for its weight, nimbleness, and fun meter factor when out riding

I will take pictures while out on the trail and hopefully blog after the trip as this section is deemed one of the tougher sections of the 1000+ miles of the YQ. I have a detailed excel spreadsheet someone designed for bike packing I found on the web if anyone is interested in weights and distribution.

Scott at Porcelain Rocket did an amazing job on my bags. The only thing I wished was a bit bigger on the BG is the frame bag as I am riding a small frame!

Check out Yukon Quest Trail for details on trail and even a 3-D Fly over which does not work with Firefox; Safari does though:thumbsup:


----------



## FrontRanger (Apr 28, 2004)

Derek.Endress said:


> ........


What handlebar is that? How do you like it?


----------



## intheways (Apr 19, 2004)

Sweet ride! I like the analytical approach to the breakdown. Any advantage to having the ergon grips with the "wings" forward.


----------



## Owlish (Oct 22, 2012)

That is so cool! I am envious.

I've been running my Ergon grips that way, too. Seems to ease hand cramps.


----------



## Derek.Endress (Nov 6, 2011)

Interesting as I ran them the other way on my Muk3. Finding that I have more support for the palms resting and the way the wings fit across under my knuckles. To date have had absolutely no tingling fingers, numbing out or sore wrists. Was in a fun race yesterday and saw a number of folks running standard bars and normal bar-ends shaking out their hands after every 20-25minutes and knew exactly what was going on. 

As for the bar, this is a Jeff Jones H-LOOP Bar. He does alum or Ti. I ordered direct from Oregon where he lives and bought his alum for 120$ + minimal shipping. Go to his site to read why he developed this bar. Jeff Jones Bicycles I am even considering putting this bar on my Santa Cruz Superlight to see what might happen.

A couple key points for me includes the above, and also bike responsiveness due to sitting more up right. I have had a number of near miss crashes that have been saved by a quick tweak of these bars! I feel incredibly centered on the bike and have had no lower back pain as I hear a lot of friends and other riders comment about, especially as we get older.

Thanks for the comments!


----------



## hunter006 (Jan 20, 2012)

Derek.Endress said:


> Words


I looked in to the Jones bars too. It was a tough call between those and butterfly bars; for snow, I'd rather have the Jones bars too.

I've found that this type of setup makes me sit more on my sit bones; did you do anything to alleviate butt soreness on this rig? (I change my technique a little to stand up off the pedals more but other than that haven't found a seat I like)


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

DerekE, that`s wild! Good luck with your ride.


----------



## Gladden (Feb 10, 2008)

Some very inspiring setups in here. Thanks to all the posters. You have inspired me to look into a setup of my own!


----------



## CamoDeafie (Jan 5, 2013)

since the original idea of using large ammo cans has not come to fruition; due to the company never shipping since Dec 26th; I have decided to go a different direction on my Military themed Huffy Scout build; and am going to look into getting a couple MOLLE Sleep System carriers for the side bags, if I can find them locally, they are much larger than the current pannier bags I am using, but the rack for the Huffy Scout is also much longer and sticks out further from the seat compared to the Topeak rack; with a nominal cargo area of 7" wide and 17" long, this should enable me to fit the large bags all the way to the back, and prevent my feet from hitting them
This also would put weight to the bottom instead of all at the top, and I might be able to reduce the number of bags needed to carry most of the items to just 3 plus canteen covers. one side will hold the sleep system and tent/shelter/tools, the other side will hold the food and most of the clothing, while the front small pack will hold small items the large bags specs are here; what is nice about these bags is that they have compression straps and couple D rings on each of them to use as a bungee point for lashing whatever, or for shoulder straps should I need to put one up tall (if in a bear area or area where large animals are in the woods) 
Given this; they also will make excellent grocery bags for food shopping locally; if I am able to cut down the size of everything down to the pannier bags I already am using, with the exception of the tent/shelter/sleep sack/pad bag


> Size 15" L x 10" H x 8" D
> Volume 1200 cubic inches


and what they ought to look like; with a 1 quart canteen cover for comparison; a little bigger than the standard 3 day pack/field ruck;


----------



## Derek.Endress (Nov 6, 2011)

*trip into Cantlie Lake, a few hours biking from my house door *

Testing out the packing system on my Bear, including a small pack carrying my Marmot Cwm -40c down bag for a longer trip on the Yukon Quest Trail :thumbsup:


----------



## Derek.Endress (Nov 6, 2011)

hunter006 said:


> I looked in to the Jones bars too. It was a tough call between those and butterfly bars; for snow, I'd rather have the Jones bars too.
> 
> I've found that this type of setup makes me sit more on my sit bones; did you do anything to alleviate butt soreness on this rig? (I change my technique a little to stand up off the pedals more but other than that haven't found a seat I like)


Interestingly i have not changed much up on the BG initial build other then handlebar and rear brake and must say the seat that came with the bike is very comfortable. I have been riding since first week of November and have yet to have any tingling or numbness due to seat/bar position. Very happy with set-up to date


----------



## Tyler21 (Sep 16, 2012)

That setup looks so nice Derek (the colors especially).


----------



## lai (Dec 6, 2011)

After first testride. My touring bike for easy trails and forest roads. Frame Retro marin MTB. Fork from surly troll. 8-speed drivetrain. A budget build from parts found in garage.


----------



## Unchewable (Jul 3, 2012)

If you are having discomfort i would highly recomend the adamo ism seats their mountain specific model is the peak i will never go back to a different saddle Adamo Peak | Ideal Saddle Modification 


Derek.Endress said:


> Interestingly i have not changed much up on the BG initial build other then handlebar and rear brake and must say the seat that came with the bike is very comfortable. I have been riding since first week of November and have yet to have any tingling or numbness due to seat/bar position. Very happy with set-up to date


----------



## Snipe (Mar 6, 2005)

very cool bike and setup Derek. last time we saw you was '99 when we came up and did the Atlin lake trip. good luck and looking forward to seeing pics of the trip.

henric


----------



## Derek.Endress (Nov 6, 2011)

Snipe said:


> very cool bike and setup Derek. last time we saw you was '99 when we came up and did the Atlin lake trip. good luck and looking forward to seeing pics of the trip.
> 
> henric


Thanks Henric! Had to think it thru as to who you were, not too much though  Good to hear from you and will post pics as they come. Weather has taken a dive up here so may have to do something a little different now, oh well!!


----------



## Mr Cup (May 31, 2011)

Few of the bikes with homemade gear on our TNGA attempt this past weekend.


----------



## CamoDeafie (Jan 5, 2013)

very nice!

using the MT1800 as the guinea pig for my touring/bikepacking rigs, with my home made lashing straps holding the compression bag (which has my tent, sleep bag, sleep pad, stakes, rope, poles); and redid the pannier bags' interior layouts, I was able to get 2 days worth of clothes, 2x 2 quart canteens, 1 canteen stove and canteen cup, a couple ramen noodle packages, some jerky, a can of soup, and for the snacks, I put granola bars into the first aid kit pouch behind the seat, along with lighter and waterproof matches in a watertight container, as well as the fuel tabs for the canteen stove; I believe I do not need much anything else right now for 2-3 days of riding/camping..... I plan on getting a water bottle and maybe lash two nalgene bottle carriers if I can find them to the fork blades, or rig up a way to use the MOLLE nalgene bottle carriers that I can get locally...



























my home made lashing straps; material was free from a previous sewing project lol









for touring/getting to hotel/friends houses/overnighters, I would have no food and less clothes, and no tent set up; a much lighter set up with less stuff to worry about;


----------



## Couloirman (Sep 17, 2010)

Knolly Endorphin with Porcelain Rocket pack setup. Worked beautifully last year, and can't wait to get out there again this summer.


----------



## Owlish (Oct 22, 2012)

*All packed up*

and no place warm enough to go. One more month!


----------



## Kilroy A (Jul 19, 2012)

Can't wait either.


----------



## JBCslt (Jan 22, 2013)

*Monocog*

Slowly getting my rig ready for summer. I started from scratch a little over a month ago.

Greg at Bolder Bikepacking is making me a frame pack right now.


----------



## SuPrBuGmAn (Jun 20, 2009)

How I rolled last weekend for a 2 day trip, tent, fly, summer bag, fleece blanket, clothes, water filter, cook kit, and one bottle on the bike. Food, 100oz of water, snacks, phone/wallet/keys/tools, and a rain jacket in a Camelbak Hawg NV


----------



## LostBoyScout (Feb 7, 2008)

Nice rig, Owlish!

Here is mine... going stir crazy right now.


----------



## CamoDeafie (Jan 5, 2013)

waiting on a bracket for the old schwinn rack...(if I don't get it soon enough, I might break down and get one of those seat post clamps with rack eyelets for my Topeak rack...)
here is the set up I currently am using as a day-rider.... on an 80s Huffy.


















some army bag up front; it holds a blanket, a canteen cup, some food, compact grill( a meatloaf pan with charcoal bricks and a small grill top), compact rain coat, and then two 2 qt canteens on the frame.


----------



## Owlish (Oct 22, 2012)

Is that an Ogre, LostBoyScout? Excellent bike. That was my touring cycle of choice last summer. I loved how solid it always felt. 
I'm in Illinois, and we're supposed to get 6-10 inches of wintery mix tonight.
"Wintery mix" indeed.
That flippin' groundhog lied.


----------



## Owlish (Oct 22, 2012)

Camo — did you paint that bike desert storm tan? And you're wearing an army helmet? Probably scaring the crap out of the locals somewhere!


----------



## CamoDeafie (Jan 5, 2013)

Owlish said:


> Camo - did you paint that bike desert storm tan? And you're wearing an army helmet? Probably scaring the crap out of the locals somewhere!


no........ the paint is technically called " Satin Nutmeg Brown", but it is a close match to the Coyote Tan paint used on newer vehicles, which is a darker shade than the khaki sand tan used on desert storm vehicles... and the helmet is not an army helmet, it's a replica that has a sticker inside it saying it's rated for SNELL, and from what I could find out, it's basically a BMX helmet that just happens to be shaped like an army helmet, popular with airsofters....it will get replaced with something more like a Pro-Tec or Giro helmet.. and I got a different rack on it; so pretty soon I will be camping and seeing how this work  
the large panniers holds my clothes and food, the front bag holds a light rain jacket and small foods and canteen stove and fuel, the smaller rack bags holds misc things









close up of the rear area; I realize it looks like the stuff will impact the brakes, but I made sure it doesn't, and so far it hasn't put any stress on the brake caliper arms.








the tool/goggle bag, it holds my army goggles, and tools, bandana, and a couple rags








the top front of the rack showing weight limit and two center screws holding the mount strut which is not of high quality..it'll get replaced by something much more sturdier


----------



## JBCslt (Jan 22, 2013)

*'06 Monocog*

Bolder Bikepacking Framepack


----------



## l0gjammin (May 29, 2011)

*Backpacking the Womble in the Ouachita Mtns.*

These setups worked well for a two night trip. Definitely investing in a smaller sleeping bag.


----------



## intheways (Apr 19, 2004)

Damn...those look like arctic bags


----------



## SuPrBuGmAn (Jun 20, 2009)

From last weekends overnighter, decided to bring the singlespeed


----------



## Unchewable (Jul 3, 2012)

where was this taken? and did you have any problems with the topeak beam rack I am gonna do my first run with mine soon.


----------



## SuPrBuGmAn (Jun 20, 2009)

The Topeak rack stays solid, I've used it a dozen times now and have not had a problem with it slipping or spinning. It comes with rubber grommets to match your seatpost size and just clamp the ever living piss outa the q/r and it won't move. I use it on two different bikes with two different diameter seatposts and it stays put.

That being said, its heavy as all hell. Still, I like it.

Goodluck with yours, I recommend them if you don't want to go with a full rack or seatbag!

*Edit*: Forgot... photo was taken in Apalachicola National Forest.


----------



## Unchewable (Jul 3, 2012)

Thanks man good to hear.



SuPrBuGmAn said:


> The Topeak rack stays solid, I've used it a dozen times now and have not had a problem with it slipping or spinning. It comes with rubber grommets to match your seatpost size and just clamp the ever living piss outa the q/r and it won't move. I use it on two different bikes with two different diameter seatposts and it stays put.
> 
> That being said, its heavy as all hell. Still, I like it.
> 
> ...


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

What types of knives do you guys carry?


----------



## Unchewable (Jul 3, 2012)

I have a spyderco temperance amazing knife now discontinued and a leatherman charge Ti.

*EDIT:* They do make a spyderco temperance 2 though Spyderco Temperance 2


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Spyderco Honeybee for me. Sixteen grams of ravaging, mouse scaring genuine Chinese stainless steel. About 10 bucks from Amazon.
Stock photo:


----------



## brokebike (Jan 31, 2013)

I usually carry two folding knives, an older Gerber Gator (for batoning and general abuse), and my trusty Opinel #6 for food and smaller general purpose use.


----------



## fbj913 (Mar 20, 2013)

I notice a lot of you do not use panniers and instead choose a good sized seat bag for gear at the rear of the bike. Is this mostly to reduce weight? I understand the rack is some weight... What say you?


----------



## fbj913 (Mar 20, 2013)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> What types of knives do you guys carry?


Leatherman Skeletool. Best knife IMO. I've used it for all sorts of stuff. Including pulling about 50 porcupine needles out of my dogs nose...


----------



## wahday (Mar 23, 2012)

fbj913 said:


> I notice a lot of you do not use panniers and instead choose a good sized seat bag for gear at the rear of the bike. Is this mostly to reduce weight? I understand the rack is some weight... What say you?


I am a rack person myself, but just because I got a good deal on an Old Man Mountain rack. Seatbags are indeed lighter and I think folks like that it sits above the wheel, keeping the weight in line with the rest of the bike. For people with FS bikes, it is also harder to find compatible racks. Lastly, I will say that strapping the bag to your seatpost and rails is a lot easier for attaching/detaching than doing the same for a rack. I don't have a dedicated bikepacking rig, so this is the biggest inconvenience to me as far as having a rack. But I love my OMM Cold Springs. A very solid piece of equipment.

I have panniers but try to strap things directly to the top of the rack instead for the same stability reasons. But for recreational use (I'm not racing) either arrangement works fine.


----------



## Trower (Apr 27, 2009)

fbj913 said:


> I notice a lot of you do not use panniers and instead choose a good sized seat bag for gear at the rear of the bike. Is this mostly to reduce weight? I understand the rack is some weight... What say you?


I use panniers every day on my commuter, but for bikepacking I never use them. They are low and stick out, so they can have a clearance issue on most trails. I find a nice frame pack, stuff strapped to the handle bars, and a bit under the seat works just fine for me


----------



## SuPrBuGmAn (Jun 20, 2009)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> What types of knives do you guys carry?


Gerber Ripstop w/serated edge


----------



## brokebike (Jan 31, 2013)

fbj913 said:


> I notice a lot of you do not use panniers and instead choose a good sized seat bag for gear at the rear of the bike. Is this mostly to reduce weight? I understand the rack is some weight... What say you?


I'm just now getting into trail riding and specifically to do some bikepacking, but I'm approaching it from years of bike touring. I've already got different types of panniers and racks that would work fine on my trail bike (Troll), but from my somewhat limited experience so far with trail riding, I wouldn't want low-hanging bags sticking out from the sides of my front or back wheels due to clearance alone... on the trail, there are so many opportunities for a stump, root or rock to catch those sorts of things, and cause damage to your gear or yourself... that's why I invested in a full bikepacking rig so I can keep everything light and in-line with the bike as much as possible.


----------



## Owlish (Oct 22, 2012)

I second what Brokebike said. And I would add that in my experience panniers can bounce off even on moderate singletrack. I've not had a problem with seat and handlebar bags.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

I don't do much bikepacking, but for longer bike rides or adventure rides I like to carry my hiking/outdoors knife. I went on the cheap and bought a Remington FAST fixed blade knife. It has really good reviews and I like it a lot, it stays sharp and handles everything from prepping food to splitting firewood. I didn't like the stock handle, so I took it off and wrapped the knife in paracord and gave it a lanyard. I recently attached a flint/magnesium fire starter to the sheath (with a broccoli rubber band until I find a better solution lol) and filed an area on the spine of the knife to strike the flint. This is my first serious knife. I carry a Kershaw folder as an EDC, but that won't cut it for some of the hikes I've been getting into lately.



















Flint striking area. I got this tip from a review of this knife on YouTube. Works better than the supplied jigsaw blade thing that came with the magnesium block.










Good for breaking stuff (when needed) 










It's pretty awful looking, but when hiking I wear it on my belt loop and in my pant pocket too so I won't lose anything.










I also really like this sharpener. It seems to do very well so far and sharpens the serrations nicely, too.










I've got about a year's worth of light use with this combo and it hasn't let me down yet. I got the knife for $16 and the starter for $1 and had the paracord and sharpener already, so it's a pretty cheap setup.


----------



## Trower (Apr 27, 2009)

^nice work man:thumbsup:! That handle is wrapped very, very well and looks awesome!


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Thank you! I was surprised that more bikepackers don't use survival-type knives. I guess they're probably a bit overkill, though. For my fishing trips where I have a small frame bag with tackle and strap my fishing pole to my toptube I usually bring my Leatherman multi tool. For something like fishing it's nice to have more than just a knife.


----------



## Unchewable (Jul 3, 2012)

Yep I use my leatherman for pliers almost as much as I use it for a knife.


----------



## Unchewable (Jul 3, 2012)

On another note got my jones loop bar today I don't see to many people post pics of the silver aluminum model. I wanted something different it is not at all what I expected but still like it








And here is my current bike setup.








Will post conversion soon.


----------



## fbj913 (Mar 20, 2013)

fbj913 said:


> I notice a lot of you do not use panniers and instead choose a good sized seat bag for gear at the rear of the bike. Is this mostly to reduce weight? I understand the rack is some weight... What say you?


Thanks for all the replies. It does make since to keep your gear inline with your bike. I'll have to experiment with my gear.


----------



## Unchewable (Jul 3, 2012)

Here is my completed conversion


----------



## chrisbtsc (Nov 10, 2010)

My current untested setup. Trial run is this weekend. 10 miles of singletrack to the campground and if all goes as planned the next day will be 30+ miles back home. Should be a great equipment test for us. Current bike is a Trek Fuel EX8. I did end up moving my tent hammock into the sleeping bag stuff sack with the sleeping bag instead of on top of it.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

I've got two bikepacking rigs in the garage this year. The Surly Krampus above and a Surly Pugsley.

Both run Porcelain Rocket bags. I've got OMM racks and Ortlieb panniers for the Pugsley as well should I need to haul some crazy load.

I debated just building 29+ Krampus wheels for the Pugs, but I had a 29er MTB I wasn't in love with so I just moved the parts over to the Krampus frame.










So far the Krampus has proven itself to be a good bikepacking ride. It will see the majority of my bike camping missions this year. Hopefully it will continue to impress...


----------



## Unchewable (Jul 3, 2012)

Looking forward to more bike packing centric reviews of the krampus.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

Unchewable said:


> Looking forward to more bike packing centric reviews of the krampus.


That's most of what my Krampus riding will be. I will do some straight up MTBing, but I have a dedicated FS bike for that.

Some quick observations so far:

- wide tires are good for absorbing small hits
- they meet their limit at higher speeds and/or larger obstacles [this is a rigid bike!]
- 3" tires on Flows are fine, but at higher speeds on gravel there was some vagueness - not a problem, but I can see how Rabbit Hole rims would be nice
- 3" tires provide great traction and felt very stable/secure at high speed on gravel/dirt
- Krampus steering geo is very nice for slow and high speed riding....not nervous...made for relaxed riding
- ride position feels very balanced when tackling techy spots...I feel like I am in the bike vs. sitting on top of those huge wheels
- bike climbs well given weight + gear...responds well to pedalling input for me
- fork wasn't overly stiff
- frame comfort was good, but I can't differentiate what is high volume tires vs. steel frame/fork
- bike carries well for fording creeks [hooked saddle on my shoulder]
- I'm running IGH so I like horizontal dropouts

My only criticism is the tiny main frame triangle limits frame bag space. My Pugsley takes a much bigger frame bag and I have never injured my "boys" in years of riding the Pugs. So I don't need a super low TT.

I have no plans to run skinny 29er rubber on the Krampus. I'll probably get some Rabbit Hole rims later this year. I can see they'd be nice, but the Flows are working fine so I am not going to rush to make a change.

Last year I rode a lightweight XC oriented 29er HT with light tires. I've also bikepacking with the Pugs. The Krampus feels like their love child....most of the best of both bikes.

Having said all this we are at the early stages yet. I'll see how I feel about the big K at the end of the summer and then the start of next year once the new bike glow is gone...


----------



## bikecycology (Apr 26, 2010)

*fat bikepacking rig on the first Spring S24O of 2013*


bikepacking details by Eight Zero Two Cycles, on Flickr


----------



## backcountryeti (May 21, 2004)

@Vik
That Krampus looks awesome, looking forward to reading your thoughts on it.


----------



## SuPrBuGmAn (Jun 20, 2009)

Shot from my bikepacking trip this weekend along the Big Bend WMA, this photo was specifically taken at the Tide Swamp Tract.

'13 Carve Expert, some mods, lots of camping equipment


----------



## PretendGentleman (May 24, 2011)

I've done just under 50 days of bike touring (on-road) and several hundred days of backpacking. This was my first Bikepacking trip, combining the two other sports into one. I only did around 35 miles on an overnighter, but I had to carry my bike over or through so many downed trees, it felt like double the miles. I thought that carrying so much weight on my back would be bad, but if my bike were heavier from using a frame bag, I would have had a lot of trouble getting it over some of the trees blocking the trail. I also don't think I'll do anything with such aggressive downhills if I can't get behind my seat. I think I'll switch to a rear rack so I can achieve this. the giant seatbag was also a pain to pack and unpack and it would hit the tire it if I didn't understuff it and then use cinch straps to pull it out of the way.

My setup:










Day 2 of my first bikepacking trip: the climb! the top half is all gnarly singletrack. The descent down the other side is a ridiculous signletrack trail on a ridge/spur which hits four or 5 little peaks on the way down. It's really cool seeing where you're going from the top and how it stretches out across the landscape. didn't think to take that picture...


----------



## hooverGiant (Oct 3, 2011)

Just got my rig put together. Me and a buddy are heading out to do the 140mile Kokopelli Trail this weekend!:thumbsup:


----------



## woody.1 (Jun 10, 2008)

hooverGiant said:


> Just got my rig put together. Me and a buddy are heading out to do the 140mile Kokopelli Trail this weekend!:thumbsup:


Good luck out there
Hopefully the weather will be better over there than the front range currently is.

Woody


----------



## intheways (Apr 19, 2004)

hooverGiant said:


> Just got my rig put together. Me and a buddy are heading out to do the 140mile Kokopelli Trail this weekend!:thumbsup:


Nice setup! What kind of bag are you using for the toptube?


----------



## Trower (Apr 27, 2009)

PretendGentleman said:


> I've done just under 50 days of bike touring (on-road) and several hundred days of backpacking. This was my first Bikepacking trip, combining the two other sports into one. I only did around 35 miles on an overnighter, but I had to carry my bike over or through so many downed trees, it felt like double the miles. I thought that carrying so much weight on my back would be bad, but if my bike were heavier from using a frame bag, I would have had a lot of trouble getting it over some of the trees blocking the trail. I also don't think I'll do anything with such aggressive downhills if I can't get behind my seat. I think I'll switch to a rear rack so I can achieve this. the giant seatbag was also a pain to pack and unpack and it would hit the tire it if I didn't understuff it and then use cinch straps to pull it out of the way.
> 
> My setup:
> 
> ...


Ya I would get a rack and top load it, that way you could get behind the seat if needed and wouldn't have to deal with panniers sticking out

Great bike by the way!


----------



## She&I (Jan 4, 2010)

Nice stuff, y'all.

hoover, how'd ya attach the bottle cage(s) to the lower(s)?


----------



## ridemtn (Aug 25, 2009)

She&I said:


> how'd ya attach the bottle cage(s) to the lower(s)?


Not sure what he is using, but this is what I use, they're quite light, and can attach securely pretty much anywhere. Used them on a couple trips and they work great.
http://www.twofish.biz/pdf/StainlessCages.pdf


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

She&I said:


> Nice stuff, y'all.
> 
> hoover, how'd ya attach the bottle cage(s) to the lower(s)?


Hose clamps work with a metal cage.


----------



## Unchewable (Jul 3, 2012)

they maybe salsa anything cages i know those are popular


----------



## brokebike (Jan 31, 2013)

Here's my Troll on its maiden bikepacking voyage. I was pretty happy with my setup, but extremely happy with how well the bike handled the weekend:








My first trip was an overnight in the Daniel Boone National Forest, specifically along the Sheltowee Trace near Cave Run Lake.
20 miles on day one, and 7 miles on day two. Here's my gear list:

Surly Troll 18", with 2.5" tires (22-25 psi)
RD Viscacha seat bag
shelter: Big Agnes Seedhouse SL2 rain fly + groundcloth
cookware + stove (snowpeak giga)
Patagucci Nanopuff jacket
rain jacket
wool socks, underwear
wool beanie
sleeping bag liner

RD Tangle frame bag
tent fly poles + stakes
pump
spare tube and tire boot
stan's goop
assorted Clif bars
bike lighting

Tools were carried in the container below the frame pack

Sunlite front rack
Big Agnes 30º bag + thermarest pillow

Osprey Raptor 18
backpacking french press + coffee grounds
big agnes sleeping pad
headlamp
toiletries
gloves
wool shirt
wallet, iPhone
food, snacks
knife

I carried a total of 5L of water on me at all times, 3L in the hydration pack, and 2L on the fork with a jerry-rigged cage system.


----------



## Unchewable (Jul 3, 2012)

sweet setup brother i have always liked the Troll's



brokebike said:


> Here's my Troll on its maiden bikepacking voyage. I was pretty happy with my setup, but extremely happy with how well the bike handled the weekend:
> View attachment 793731
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jbphilly (Feb 22, 2012)

Here's another Troll.










Handlebar sling/pocket is Revelate; all the framepacks are by Greg Wheelwright of Bolder Bikepacking. No backpack required on this setup, which is a big deal for me - I hate having something on my back while I ride.

Full album from the trip:
May 2013: French Creek State Park - Julian Bender - Travels and Photos

In the Sling is:
Big Agnes Fly Creek UL1 tent
HammockGear 20 degree down quilt
Thermarest Prolite
Montbell ExLite jacket
inflatable pillow
camp towel
wool cap
hiking pants
spare shirt

In the pocket:
Wallet, keys, etc
Kindle
Headlamp
Camera (Panasonic Powershot G12)
Garmin ETrex 20 (I somehow lost the holder to keep it on my handlebars...awkward)
First aid kit
Trowel and T.P.
MP3 player
phone

In the front gas tank:
Clif bars and trail mix

In the rear gas tank: 
Contact solution, soap, personal hygiene stuff

In the main frame pack, large pocket:
MSR Pocket Rocket stove, gas can
Snow Peak 700 ml pot/mug
Food
REI Fleet jacket

In the main frame pack, small pocket:
Tools, maps, cue sheets

Plus a total of 74oz of water in the 3 bottles; on a mild-weather day like this, that's all the capacity I needed. The bottle cages are Two Fish, and I'm still having issues with getting them to stay in place without listing toward the back of the fork and, on singletrack, into the tires.


----------



## satanas (Feb 12, 2005)

^ jbphilly: Tent + mat but no sleeping bag?!?


----------



## ridemtn (Aug 25, 2009)

satanas said:


> ^ jbphilly: Tent + mat but no sleeping bag?!?


Ditto, wondered about that as it looks like you have a sleeping bag up front? Nice setup, thanks for the writeup/details.

Beautiful location btw, where is it?

Posted w/ Tapatalk via Android


----------



## satanas (Feb 12, 2005)

PS: Should have said it before: Thanks to Troll owners for posting setups!  I'm about to get one so it's handy for me to see who fits what where.


----------



## jbphilly (Feb 22, 2012)

satanas said:


> ^ jbphilly: Tent + mat but no sleeping bag?!?


Derp. Forgot that key ingredient somehow...original post edited.

@ridemtn: I took the commuter train out from Philadelphia to Downingtown, PA, then rode about 20 miles up to French Creek State Park, stealth camped there, and then rode back to Malvern, PA to catch the train back to Philly. Probably just around 50 miles of riding all in all, but there were some hills that got my legs working pretty good!


----------



## satanas (Feb 12, 2005)

^ Thanks for the clarification - I'm impressed everything fitted in the bags shown.


----------



## druidh (Aug 25, 2004)

Here's my El Mariachi kitted out for a couple of nights










And a blog entry showing what's in those bags...

ScotRoutes: Bikepacking Kit List


----------



## mjr5 (Nov 24, 2008)

My EVO, in RV mode on the "2012 CFITT" race.


----------



## estate8143 (May 9, 2013)

My bikepacking setup is finally complete. This is the setup for my next 2-month Kyrgyzstan trip.
The trip is going to be a offroad most of the time, including a lot of unrideable stuff. My intension is to carry a setup as light as possible. I need a hobo stove , and a lot of space to carry food for many days on that trip though. I also need a big sleeping bag, since temperatures at nights can be below 0 degree Celsius.










In the front are my jacket, the sleeping pad and the tarptent. They are mounted on my front bar rack.
On top, there is a light waterproof bag, originally made as a seatbag. It's this one.

On the frame is my waterbottle, the hobo stove, a framebag for my tools, and a tennis ball container. The container will carry my precooked food for the day. It might also carry additional water on the end of the day, since I always consume a lot over the night. On the rear rack, there is a light backpack, which I am going to carry on my back when descending on trails. Depending on the steepness, I will move the stuff from the front to the rear rack.









This is my front rack:








It weights about 250gram, is made some brake levers, aluminium and pvc pipes, fiberglass and resin. The joints of all pipes are filled with resin, to prevent the screws from getting loose.

I am not sure about the weight of the bike and the gear yet, but the combined weight it will be definitely under 20kg.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Nice job on that rack, Estate. Does it have a leg or something to hold it up? Doesn`t seem to me like the brake lever clamps by themselves would resist much torque with a load, but I might be wrong.

I like your backpack idea, too :thumbsup:


----------



## Kilroy A (Jul 19, 2012)

Bog in middle of Ireland,


Co. Offaly, Ireland.


----------



## estate8143 (May 9, 2013)

rodar y rodar said:


> Nice job on that rack, Estate. Does it have a leg or something to hold it up? Doesn`t seem to me like the brake lever clamps by themselves would resist much torque with a load, but I might be wrong.


Thx. This is actually a valid concern. I have no doubt that it would resist the torque. I can put my whole body weight on the rack. However on long terms, it might fail because of the changing stress. I am not that concerned though, because the weight on the front is very low. (below 4lbs)


----------



## satanas (Feb 12, 2005)

Qs for estate: What sort of bike and fork/travel is that? 26", yes?

And also, it looks to me as though the front bag arrangement might obscure vision of the front wheel - I find this disconcerting when trying to avoid holes or similar at low speed, or on rough descents.


----------



## estate8143 (May 9, 2013)

satanas said:


> Qs for estate: What sort of bike and fork/travel is that? 26", yes?


 Manitou Black 85-120mm fork. The frame is a Chakha Pele frame which is not produced anymore. The frameshifting mounts and the lower bottlecage holders are brazed to the frame.


satanas said:


> And also, it looks to me as though the front bag arrangement might obscure vision of the front wheel - I find this disconcerting when trying to avoid holes or similar at low speed, or on rough descents.


It does, and in fact barely rideable decents are my favourite. However, I don't ever look at my front wheel, because it would be to late anyway to take action. Also, depending on the trail and load, I will have my backpack on my back and the front luggage on the rear rack.


----------



## satanas (Feb 12, 2005)

estate8143 said:


> However, I don't ever look at my front wheel, because it would be to late anyway to take action.


Understood, but I find it helpful to be able to see just in front of the wheel, especially when trying to "lift" it onto things on slow climbs. (I also like to be able to see the front edge of the wheel when drafting or riding in a paceline.)

Thanks for the response. It's possible I might end up riding the Annapurna Circuit later this year, and part of that will require a backpack, which would be handy for side trips on foot in any case. Does the pack have any significant stiffeners, or does the top of the rack have a wider-than-normal platform to prevent bag movement (like the front rack)???


----------



## brokebike (Jan 31, 2013)

satanas said:


> PS: Should have said it before: Thanks to Troll owners for posting setups!  I'm about to get one so it's handy for me to see who fits what where.


No problem! I'm biased of course, but I think the Troll / Ogre is the perfect (non fatbike) choice for bikepacking, considering how versatile they are. Krampus would get higher marks with me if it just had a few more cleverly placed braze-ons to give you more options.

After my first trip, here's what I'm changing for next time: First, I updated my Troll's fork for the new Troll fork, which will allow me to take advantage of Salsa Anything Cages for lighter, bulky gear that can be stowed on the fork blades (I'm just not a fan of zip-ties or hose clamps for this purpose). Secondly, I'm getting a full frame bag instead of the Tangle half-frame bag. This will allow me to store a 4L Dromedary bag along with all the other stuff I kept in the Tangle bag. I've found that I pretty much need 7L of water with me for an all-day ride, and coupled with the hydration pack, this should do the trick.


----------



## satanas (Feb 12, 2005)

brokebike said:


> No problem! I'm biased of course, but I think the Troll / Ogre is the perfect (non fatbike) choice for bikepacking, considering how versatile they are. Krampus would get higher marks with me if it just had a few more cleverly placed braze-ons to give you more options.


^ Totally agree with all this!

Re water: The only time I've ever needed to carry 7 litres of water was on Cape York, where water could only be had once per day, at river crossings. I usually find 2-3 litres is enough to carry at one time, but of course this depends on what sources there are along the way and how hot it is. I expect my packing plan will mostly end up being very similar to yours, except I'll probably have a Revelate or similar "handlebar bag" rather than a front rack.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

brokebike said:


> Krampus would get higher marks with me if it just had a few more cleverly placed braze-ons to give you more options.


You can run the Krampus with:

- soft bags [no mods]
- rear rack [no mods]
- front rack [OMM works with no mods]
- waterbottle or anything cages on fork [with hose clamps]
- many types of trailers [no mods]
- if you go with OMM racks you can even run fenders

The only real hack is using hose clamps to secure stuff to the forks, but I think that's a good trade of for a lively fork. One of the complaints MTBers have had with the Ogre and Troll is the dead overbuilt forks. Surly addressed that with the KM and Krampus. The cost was not festooning them with braze-ons.

If you are looking for a touring bike that can fit MTB tires the Krampus is not your rig, but if you want a mountain bike you can tour with it's a great choice and very versatile.


----------



## SteveM (Jan 13, 2004)

the stand alone Krampus forks do have the braze ons for water bottles, I have a pair on the way

it seems to be called the enduro fork

Ison Distribution


----------



## satanas (Feb 12, 2005)

^ I think the Enduro fork linked to my just be the Ogre fork, but we need to know the axle to crown distance and/or offset to have any way of telling if it's really another version of the Krampus fork.


----------



## SteveM (Jan 13, 2004)

hmmm, you have me thinking now, will wait to see which fork turns up, different info on the Ison site to the Surly site !


----------



## SteveM (Jan 13, 2004)

apologies folks, just realised that I've taken this thread off topic :-/


----------



## PretendGentleman (May 24, 2011)

SteveM said:


> the stand alone Krampus forks do have the braze ons for water bottles, I have a pair on the way
> 
> it seems to be called the enduro fork
> 
> Ison Distribution


here's another sighting of it:
Surly Enduro 29er 4130 Cr-mo for 29 Wheel Disc inc Anything cage mounts krampus

"It has line guides for disc brake hose, inc Anything cage mounts but no rim brake studs.
Axle-to-crown:483mm"


----------



## satanas (Feb 12, 2005)

^ Useful info, thanks! Pity Surly haven't got around to mentioning it on their site, but I've noticed it ofetn takes them months to update things. I wonder if it's using the lighter tubing as per the Krampus fork and KM (according to vikb) or heavier as per the Ogre/Troll?


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

I emailed Surly and there is indeed a Krampus fork with Anything Cage mounts. I have no other details.


----------



## brokebike (Jan 31, 2013)

I like the idea of Anything Cages on the forks because there are a few lightweight, but bulky items that I'd rather not have taking up so much volume in my frame bags or backpack. I'm thinking of stuff like my sleeping pad, all of my stove/cookset gear... even my little backpacking coffee press. I'm guessing I'd barely feel the weight of these things on the fork, whereas when I strapped water bottles to my fork blades via zip ties, I definitely felt it, and the zip ties kept popping off due to the shifting weight in the bottles.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

If you are going to mount bottle cages to your fork that doesn't have braze-ons use hose clamps. They are 100% solid.

Anything Cages are fragile and one of the reasons I decided to ditch my fork mounted cages was they ended up being banged up and got in the way when I laid the bike down or leaned it up against something or had to hike-a-bike through vegetation.

Salsa has said they'll be coming out with a more robust Anything Cage. Not sure when that will be.

It wasn't a total failure, but I didn't like it much.










I replaced them with a stem mounted bottle cage which I love. Makes getting water super easy and has stayed put even on rough high speed descents.

I'm trying out a 1.5L bottle/cage on the DT. That will give me over 2L of water which is plenty for my part of BC.

If I need a ton of water for a specific trip I'll throw 1-2L in my backpack and add fork mounted water bottles to the Krampus for that trip.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

My GF's Pugsley getting ready for her first bike touring trip ever.

Surly Pugsley - a set on Flickr










Stole the framebag from my Krampus. Porcelain Rocket bar and seat bags are new.










We don't need fatbikes for local riding in coastal BC, but it's her only MTB besides a 6"+ travel FS bike. So it's the logical choice.


----------



## MIKE157 (Nov 30, 2008)

A photo from my first bikepacking trip


----------



## backcountryeti (May 21, 2004)

*Troll v2.0*

Got everything set for a S24O. I originally ran a Salsa Down Under rack on the front, and carried the excess on my back in an Osprey Talon. Now, with the frame bag, and the bungee held dry bag on the bars, I have nothing on my back. Not perfect, but works.


----------



## Old Grumpytroll (May 13, 2013)

SelfPropelledDevo said:


> here is my custom Hunter 29er


I need a set up like this for bowhunting.


----------



## 3rdrail9er (Dec 27, 2011)

*Pt. REYES*

Pt. Reyes is a challenging climb to get to the bike accessable camps but the reward is worth it. I set up camp then made morning and evening runs (15miles roundtrip )to the truck for fresh food and cold beers which i kept in the cooler on dry ice.


----------



## Unchewable (Jul 3, 2012)

rocking the beamrack nice I ended up getting a revelate seat bag. 


3rdrail9er said:


> Pt. Reyes is a challenging climb to get to the bike accessable camps but the reward is worth it. I set up camp then made morning and evening runs (15miles roundtrip )to the truck for fresh food and cold beers which i kept in the cooler on dry ice.
> 
> View attachment 801681


----------



## jsheldon (Jul 17, 2010)

*New Rig*

Enjoyed my bikepack adventure on my new SC Blur TRC with 650b wheels.


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

What's the proper term for the handlebar harness/bedroll thing? I'd like to mount one up on my Cross Check to hold my sleeping bag and misc stuff like cell phone for quick access. Can anyone recommend something?


----------



## Owlish (Oct 22, 2012)

Several vendors make handle bar bags/harnesses. Here's Revelate's offerings: https://www.revelatedesigns.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=store.catalog&CategoryID=3. I have the Harness and prefer it over the Sweet Roll. The Harness allows you to use whatever size dry bag/compression sack you want.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

TwoHeadsBrewing said:


> What's the proper term for the handlebar harness/bedroll thing? I'd like to mount one up on my Cross Check to hold my sleeping bag and misc stuff like cell phone for quick access. Can anyone recommend something?












I just call 'em bar bags.

Mine are from Porcelain Rocket.


----------



## Unchewable (Jul 3, 2012)

how do you like the 650 b with a dual suspension light touring. I have a specialized epic that should be compatible for a 650b conversion and I have been debating it.


----------



## Unchewable (Jul 3, 2012)

I like the revelate sweet roll myself


Owlish said:


> Several vendors make handle bar bags/harnesses. Here's Revelate's offerings: https://www.revelatedesigns.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=store.catalog&CategoryID=3. I have the Harness and prefer it over the Sweet Roll. The Harness allows you to use whatever size dry bag/compression sack you want.


----------



## satanas (Feb 12, 2005)

The Sweet Roll looks neater for flat bars, but there's no way it's going to work with drop bars, i.e. on a Fargo, so the Harness is still useful.


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

The harness and a pocket for cell phone and misc stuff looks perfect. Any other good manufacturers to consider? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 12wheels (Dec 10, 2005)

Bolder Bikepacking Gear « Rugged and lightweight bikepacking gear for racers and adventurers.


----------



## bigringrider101 (May 13, 2006)

El Mariachi with a Fargo fork, upside down Mary bars. Fun Fun Fun.
Tent, sleeping bag and stove up front. Food in the frame bag and all sorts of clothing in the seat bag.

No back pack needed with this set up.


----------



## HarveH (Jun 3, 2013)

*New Frame Bag*

This is my new frame bag. Made to fit my 2007 Giant XTC C1 by Bike Bag Dude. Very nice fit, 2 zips, waterproof.


----------



## JayPee (Mar 5, 2004)

satanas said:


> The Sweet Roll looks neater for flat bars, but there's no way it's going to work with drop bars, i.e. on a Fargo, so the Harness is still useful.


Works fine on my Fargo with drop bars.


----------



## satanas (Feb 12, 2005)

^ Okay, how? From the pix on Revelate's website it appears to me that the Sweet Roll is just too wide to fit into the space available. However, I'm interested in being able to carry stuff on normal width road bike bars, and my Fargo has 42 cm Woodchippers, not 46 cm. Also, I'm not prepared to have my hands rubbing against the bag.


----------



## JayPee (Mar 5, 2004)

satanas said:


> ^ Okay, how? From the pix on Revelate's website it appears to me that the Sweet Roll is just too wide to fit into the space available.


Just roll up the ends until you have clearance. I'm able to fit my sleeping gear (tent, poles/stakes, sleeping bag) without the ends mashing against the bars and I have just enough clearance for my hands.


----------



## satanas (Feb 12, 2005)

Aha! Now I understand - the pix show the bags at what is probably full width on flat bars and there's no way something that wide would work for me on the drop bars. (I wonder if my order has shipped yet? Maybe I can switch if not.)


----------



## SteveM (Jan 13, 2004)

*Krampus set up for S24O*









Sleeping bag, down jacket and air pillow in the Wildcat seatpack, air mat and bivvy bag in the Wildcat front harness, food, stove, bike spares etc kindle in the Revelate frame bag.

I used a wingnut to carry water and spare clothing/wet stuff

More info here

Confused ?

More pics here

S24O - a set on Flickr


----------



## satanas (Feb 12, 2005)

Nice pix! I haven't been to Anglesey since I collected a frame from Tony Oliver in Rhosybol in 1982. It's hard to ride there from Sydney... 

BTW, what cranks and cassette are you using and does the chain rub against the tyre in any gears? Thanks!


----------



## SteveM (Jan 13, 2004)

I'm hoping to move to Anglesey permantly in a few years time when the last of the cuckoo's has finally flown the nest 

Straight through XT 2x10 set up, no rubs, documented with pics on the Krampus thread


----------



## satanas (Feb 12, 2005)

Thanks; I must have missed it. (I thought Surly were saying 2x10 was going to rub.)

Hopefully will get to the UK in 2015, not sure where yet.


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

Did my first bikepacking overnighter with my son over the weekend. 10 miles on trails the first day to "boat in" campground, then 30+ miles the next day to get back home on mostly paved roads. The Surly Cross Check did awesome, and was surprisingly well behaved loaded pretty tail heavy. I added some bungee cords around the panniers to quiet them down, but other than that it was a great setup. It would be great to add a front harness and a top pocket for the sleeping bag, ground cover, maps, cell phone, etc.

Surly Cross Check 52cm
Ultegra shifters/derailleurs w/ road triple crank
Shorty 6 Cantis
Continental 700x35c Cyclocross Speed tires (GREAT multipurpose tire)
Cheap a$$ rack and panniers (mostly for commuting, and would want something stronger for long trips)










I packed pretty light for this trip, and opted to sleep under the stars rather than bring a tent. It was no less than 55F overnight, and the bugs weren't bad. The heaviest items were food, sleeping bag and the water filter. I don't think my whole setup weighed more than 45#, using the ultra-accurate heft with one arm method.


----------



## MIKE157 (Nov 30, 2008)

TwoHeadsBrewing said:


> Did my first bikepacking overnighter with my son over the weekend. 10 miles on trails the first day to "boat in" campground, then 30+ miles the next day to get back home on mostly paved roads. The Surly Cross Check did awesome, and was surprisingly well behaved loaded pretty tail heavy. I added some bungee cords around the panniers to quiet them down, but other than that it was a great setup. It would be great to add a front harness and a top pocket for the sleeping bag, ground cover, maps, cell phone, etc.
> 
> Surly Cross Check 52cm
> Ultegra shifters/derailleurs w/ road triple crank
> ...


I thought about going to that same boat-in spot for my first s24s but ended up going to Little Grass . Sounds like a good trip ,thanks for sharing......Mike


----------



## SweetSVT99 (May 27, 2008)

'99 Jamis Dakota frame with an Xtracycle kit. This was last weekend camping with my wife and some friends, me carrying all the gear for my wife and I.









The suspension fork I have on there doesn't work well, it just isn't heavy duty enough to accommodate the long frame. It flexes a lot more than I'm comfortable with, so I ordered a surly big dummy fork this morning.


----------



## Unchewable (Jul 3, 2012)

Your my hero man still trying to get my wife out there.


SweetSVT99 said:


> '99 Jamis Dakota frame with an Xtracycle kit. This was last weekend camping with my wife and some friends, me carrying all the gear for my wife and I.
> 
> View attachment 810643
> 
> ...


----------



## SweetSVT99 (May 27, 2008)

Unchewable said:


> Your my hero man still trying to get my wife out there.


It was a pretty easy sell really. She likes riding and camping, I just had to commit myself to carrying basically double the gear. She likes that all the weight slows me down to her pace too.:thumbsup:


----------



## PretendGentleman (May 24, 2011)

The week before the tour divide I rode the route to elkford and then returned via some amazing singletrack. An awesome and ridiculously beautiful 6 day, 6 night trip.








my sleep setup. I love the hammock. It's about 40F and drizzling. The sleeping bag is airing out before I pack it up and head off. Having the bike under the tarp is a great way to keep the parts happy.








kananaskis lake. The small revelate designs tangle bag just barely holds a nearly full 100oz camelback bladder. Nice to have it off my back. Pika seat bag was perfect for a small krampus with lots of seatpost exposed. I had tried the vascacha on a test trip and it was tough keeping it off the tire.








the outdoor research 25L lateral bag was great, but required some muscle and extra webbing to keep it off the tire. It held my bulky 20F synthetic bag and air mattress.








krampus did not like this muck! momentum carried me in and it was tough to get out without filling my shoes with it.








krampus did not do well in the melting snow. I could sort of stay in control on mild descents. fortunately there wasn't much snow to cross.








Elbow Lake, quite possibly the most beautiful place in the world.








I pretty much stayed awake most of the night hanging on to my tarp (literally much of the time) in case this nasty storm pulled my tarp stakes out of the ground.


----------



## CamoDeafie (Jan 5, 2013)

my revised set up; going lighter and using a different bicycle for now;

Using all USGI MOLLE/ALICE equipment;
front bag holds my sleeping bag; and tarp/ground cover with poles and long boot laces for guy lines; first aid kit is attached to side of bag, and a 1qt canteen pouch with my canteen, fire starting kit, Sterno burner, canteen stove, and gloves; 


bag behind bars holds spare tire tubes, small tool kit, leatherman multi-tool, and washcloth; then I have two canteens on the frame (each holds 2 quarts),


the side bags in rear holds clothes, fleece sweater, light rain jacket, while green large pouches on the rearmost holds food and cooking utensils, and the bag on the top holds my 10x9 BQ grill with a plastic bag holding some charcoal briquettes for cooking; its a little heavier than some of you guys' set ups, but it works great for me 



the whole set up assembled; I am thinking either I get rid of the ground cover; and poles, or I get a front rack to help support the front bag;


----------



## wahday (Mar 23, 2012)

Pics from a few recent trips, including one with my 12 year old son. He had a great time!


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

CamoDeafie said:


> my revised set up; going lighter and using a different bicycle for now;
> 
> Using all USGI MOLLE/ALICE equipment;
> front bag holds my sleeping bag; and tarp/ground cover with poles and long boot laces for guy lines; first aid kit is attached to side of bag, and a 1qt canteen pouch with my canteen, fire starting kit, Sterno burner, canteen stove, and gloves;
> ...


Wow, that's a lot of bags. I tried to strap my Teton tent to my H-Bars, but I couldn't get it to not interfere with my dual control levers. That tent is like 4 or 5 pounds and makes a 2' long tube when rolled up. I keep thinking maybe I should get a more compact tent or bivy, but I'm not sure I want to spend real money on this project until I do a few trips and figure out what works and what doesn't.

You did a nice job of getting a lot of bags up front.


----------



## CamoDeafie (Jan 5, 2013)

> Wow, that's a lot of bags. I tried to strap my Teton tent to my H-Bars, but I couldn't get it to not interfere with my dual control levers. That tent is like 4 or 5 pounds and makes a 2' long tube when rolled up. I keep thinking maybe I should get a more compact tent or bivy, but I'm not sure I want to spend real money on this project until I do a few trips and figure out what works and what doesn't.
> 
> You did a nice job of getting a lot of bags up front.


I decided to revise my set up once again; simplifying and reducing size of bags down; and reducing weight more..this is a 2-3, maybe 4 days set up if I can get enough food to fit in the panniers; or into the various small pouches; 
this time though; I ditched the tarp, the heavy ground cover (was a double layer poncho I made 15 years ago), the extra red blanket...and took out my Stansports Scout A-Frame backpackers tent; Stansport Scout 2 Person Nylon Tent; then folded it in half, put my blue sleep pad in there, and my sleeping bag in there.. then rolled it up, and used an USGI M1967 sleep roll carrier to hold it all in; without the poles and stakes/rope/rubber mallet, it weights just shy of 5 pounds. the poles/stakes/rope/rubber mallet, all are in one pannier with the food and bbq grill , the small pouches up front holds my first aid kit in one pouch, rain jacket in another, canteen cup and sterno burners/fire starting kit in a canteen pouch, and small foods. socks in the other canteen pouch; the handlebar brick bag holds my tools, spare tube, phone, small camera, washcloth, and cable lock, the other pannier bag holds my clothing; and on top of the rear rack I have a Spec Ops hydration bladder that holds my two 2-qt canteens. 
front; I realize it looks way huge and bulky... but its not wider than my handlebars; despite the perspective lol

small pouches attached to front rack, canteen pouches in front positions, USGI USMC First Aid Kit pouches in back positions; yes the rain jacket packed that small. 

the back; showing the hydration pouch holding the canteens and the side pannier bags. 

overall shot; if the area I'm camping in, has enough trees close together, I could leave the poles behind... I am seriously considering getting a pair of graphite or similar tent poles and modifying them to fit the height of the A-frame tent and thus be much lighter than the aluminum pole sections; and pack smaller/slimmer; or be attached to the top tube via straps....not sure yet. the heaviest single items are the canteens with 2 qts each....and then the rubber mallet for driving the stakes down in hard dirt.


----------



## Owlish (Oct 22, 2012)

Camodeafie — I get the impression that half the fun for you is in the preparation! Which is the case for many people. I'm glad to see you paring down your load. If you haven't already gone on an outing, I would strongly encourage you to try the overnight/S24O idea. I'm guessing you will find that your perspective changes radically when you are actually on the bike and mashing up hills, etc. I know mine did. Suddenly all my "be prepared for anything" approach was replaced with a determination to streamline my entire setup dramatically. We all do this a little differently, but I think you might find the road is the best way to decide what to keep and what to jettison. Good luck!


----------



## CamoDeafie (Jan 5, 2013)

Owlish, thanks! I'm trying to find information on Bowers Rock State Park; whether it is possible to get there overland...as it is very close but officially it's not vehicle accessible; however, can be walked in..... or boated in. (it's on the river) a Pity I don't have a raft hahaha
EDIT:: Bowers Rock State Park is Boat Access ONLY; (no recognized legal overland access; all overland access points are private property) And NO camping allowed. So essentially; it is a day use park for boaters and residents of the properties around it  this is according to the email I got from Oregon State Parks and Recreation.


----------



## AdventureStrong (Mar 13, 2013)

Great setups. Next year I'm looking at doing a big bike tour and these have given me some great ideas for how to craft my packs.


----------



## uberpower (May 7, 2013)

Hi folks, I am new to bikepacking, and this is the rig that plan on taking on S24O trips outside Montreal later this month.

The bike is a 23" 2011 Trek Marlin 29er, mostly stock, used for bad-weather and daily winter commuting since new. The generic Nashbar rigid fork pictured replaced a cheap Suntour suspension unit that seized after 2 winters without any maintenance.

I plan on attaching a modified medium-sized backpack between the front rack and the handlebars (a commuting setup that has worked exceptionally well for me so far). The rear rack will receive a trunk bag. I am thinking this will be enough storage space to fit a Hennessy Hammock, sleeping bag, Trangia stove and one day's worth of food.

Any feedback/suggestions will be much appreciated. I'll post a pic of the bike loaded at some point next weekend.


----------



## satanas (Feb 12, 2005)

I'd try to keep the front end load light, and any weight carried there down as low as possible and close to the head tube, otherwise steering on slow off-road climbs is going to get really heavy. There'll be a lot more shock-loading on the front rack off-road than commuting too, and of it's alu I wouldn't be too surprised if it broke at the welds sooner rather than later...


----------



## uberpower (May 7, 2013)

^ point well taken. The front pack will mostly contain the sleeping bag, hammock and clothes, which should bring it to around 10 lbs. The backpack is very close to the head tube and is partly (~30%) suspended from the handlebars. I will try this out on tame dirt roads, but the longer-term vision is to likely move toward a rack-less setup.


----------



## satanas (Feb 12, 2005)

It's amazing how little one needs to survive overnight in good weather. Years ago a friend and I did a couple of Polaris Challenges here in Oz, and some people managed to fit all the required gear into a rackpack, nothing else. I'm not saying this was a comfortable option (at night), but goes to show that one can get away with less than might be suspected. If going out for multiple nights, wanting to be comfortable in foul weather and carrying food, more carrying capacity will be needed(!), but I reckon you ought to be able to survive for a few days on a rackpack (~10-15 litres) plus a small rucksack (~20 litres or so).

If you really want to push things, here's one way: Ultralight bicycle touring

Best of luck and have fun!


----------



## falconpunch79 (May 30, 2012)

2009 Kona Jake. Two large Nashbar panniers and I was able to fit all of my camping gear for my ride in Denali. Also doubles as my daily commuter


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Very cool, Falconpunch! Aftetr this pic, I went "spying" on you and found the trip repot:
Bikepacking Denali
Hope you don`t mind.


----------



## P917mulsanneF512 (Aug 9, 2013)

I have most of what I need for a budget 26-inch build intended for mountain touring on mainly ST, some road. Have a Nashbar HT alu frame, RS Dart 3 fork, X9 twist-shifters, FSA Hammer headset, LX FD, Deore 3x9 octalink crank, X9 RD. Brakes, I intend to run a Formula RX front on a 203 disc, rear 203 also, Hayes mechanical. I don't have wheels yet, thinking 36-hole 6-bolt mount usual 100/135mm with rim track if I decide to use or later put on a front v-brake for backup (can you tell I have had a hydraulic disc failure b4?). Low-tech shock post, surly constrictor clamp. 

Using Nashbar slim panniers on rear, plan to be travelling with minimal equip. in fair weather, maybe Kokopelli or Calif. deserts/mtns. I already have a quick carbon-frame FS XC bike, but I don't want on-trail repair hassles or bobbing suspension with loaded panniers, or have to rely on lockouts. 

The idea for this low-buck generic build is bomb-proof reliability, nothing exotic, cheap/possible to fix in nowheresville, and brakes that will never ever die. Except for the frame, I picked up most of the components from bike swaps and local ads. Decent reliable used wheels are not common here for some reason. 

Questions: 

Can I get by with hayes or shimano 203 caliper to post adapter (clearance) with a formula caliper?

Any advantage to using a wider rim with tires like the wtb weirwolfs I already have. Example: Sun makes downhill rims that are abt 1.5 in.?

Suggestions welcome on a rear rack that will never break, not huge$$$ and fit over disc brakes.

And yes I know a Troll would be great, but is it really worth 5x the cost of a no-name Nashbar?


----------



## mpmffitz (Jul 18, 2008)

Looks like machines for buggin out .


----------



## uberpower (May 7, 2013)

As promised, here are a few pics of the bike loaded. My first S24O was mostly on paved paths, with some flooded ATV trail fun. The bike was perfect.



















You can read the full account of this short trip here: First S24O | Vlad's Bikes


----------



## dexterskidmore (Mar 16, 2011)

*Tour Divide Set-up - Carbon is good!*

Hey guys&#8230;

Having lurked here for a long time, I thought I'd share some thoughts on bike packing set-ups for the Tour Divide. This is a picture of my bike from this year's race (hope it shows up - I'm new at this).

Although I'm still learning, the two main messages I want to get across are: 1. Don't be shy to use carbon when weight is critical! and 2. You can fit a hell of a lot in a saddle pack and avoid using a big bulky handlebar bag if you're not into them.

The frame is a 2013 Scott Scale 29er (large) - they know what they're doing with carbon. I used Niner carbon forks (maybe a bit too stiff for the wash-board?), and Curve Cycling carbon rims (not as stiff as super expensive Enve wheels, but still up to the job). That's a lot of carbon. It's incredibly strong and keeps the weight down.

What are the issues with carbon in something like the Tour Divide? Well, it makes for a super harsh ride on washboard surfaces (steel would be much more comfortable, but waaaaay heavier). The other issue with carbon frames is that there doesn't seem to be much room for storage in the main triangle, even for large frames. This meant I needed to shift my bottle cages around (move them along the frame) to fit bottles under the Revelate Tanglebag (size small) - I used a Mount Skidmore bottle cage adapter for this. You'll have a similar problem with a lot of carbon XC frames - they seem to have very small frame triangles these days.

On balance though, carbon works for long bike packing adventures where minimal weight is important.

On my second point - I often just use a Revelate Pocket on the bars. I used some cable ties to make sure the attachment was secure in the Tour Divide. It's small and stays in-line with the body and can hold a surprising amount. You can also stuff things like bear-spray and a vest between the Pocket and the bars in the little sling that hangs underneath. The Revelate Viscacha saddle pack is enormous and carries my bivvy, sleeping bag, inflatable mat, insulation jacket, rain pants, rain jacket and a few other bits and pieces. It's not waterproof though, so I pack my sleeping back and insulation jacket in a separate dry bag, within the saddle pack. Even with a lot of weight at the back, and light-weight carbon forks up front handling is fine - the odd weight distribution is surprisingly not an issue.

So - carbon is good, and you don't need a massive handlebar bag if you don't want one. Just my $0.02.

Happy riding!

Jesse


----------



## big_papa_nuts (Mar 29, 2010)

uberpower said:


> View attachment 825776


What handlebars are those, and how do you like them?


----------



## ScaryJerry (Jan 12, 2004)

count me interested as well, they look exactly like a Bontrager unit i've been unsuccessfully trying to find.


----------



## uberpower (May 7, 2013)

big_papa_nuts said:


> What handlebars are those, and how do you like them?


The handlebars are called "Humpert Space Bugel". I bought them on ebay. (Humpert Space Bugel Handlebars Cruiser MTB Town 25 4mm | eBay)
I like the sweep angle and the multiple hand positions for longer rides. If you grab them all the way at the front, the air resistance becomes practically equivalent to riding in the drops of road handlebars.


----------



## papanoel (Nov 11, 2008)

> Can I get by with hayes or shimano 203 caliper to post adapter (clearance) with a formula caliper?


It should be ok. I fitted Formula RX calipers on generic adapters (could be Shimano, Hayes or No name) with no issue.



> Any advantage to using a wider rim with tires like the wtb weirwolfs I already have. Example: Sun makes downhill rims that are abt 1.5 in.?


If you plan on using wide as hell tyres then yes. If you don't... well don't bother.
I toured Switzerland (twice) with a pair of Mavic Crossride wheels fitted with a Michelin country dry 2.00 front and a Geax "I-forgot-the-model-name" rear with no issue.
You may have cornering issues if you fit a wide tyre to a narrow rim and vice-versa. Usually wheel makers mention the max tyre width you can fit.


----------



## satanas (Feb 12, 2005)

papanoel said:


> Usually wheel makers mention the max tyre width you can fit.


Mavic like to recommend a range of tyre widths for their rims which is *extremely* conservative, and common practice sees people using significantly wider tyres on both road and MTB rims without problems. IIRC Mavic say Open Pros are good for up to 28mm, but 32mm is definitely okay, and most "35mm" tyres are okay too. Obviously, it is possible to go too far, and attempting to run very wide tyres on narrow rims at low pressures is asking for trouble.

If you DO want to run very low pressures (say much less than 20PSI), the tyre will generally be more stable on a wider rim than a narrower one. See here for a good discussion: Tech Tuesday ? Wider Rims Are Better and Why Tubeless Tires Burp Air - Pinkbike


----------



## rbn333dt (Aug 29, 2013)

First go at this, a quick ride revealed my front bag could use some work. lol
The frame and tool bags are bushwhacker, the rest is stuff I pieced together. Gotta go cheap for a while anyway. I have a walrus micro swift tent I have barely used that seems to be well suited for this.


----------



## mattbryant2 (Apr 19, 2005)

*Ogre*

Here's my Ogre loaded for my first dirt overnighter. Not quite as trim as I might have preferred (as I had to pack a two-person tent), but good enough for a quick adventure.


----------



## drews256 (Jan 23, 2012)

*Bikepacking rig*

My Surly Ogre fully loaded. In the frame bag I have tools, bladder, cc and cash, two tubes, iPod, rain pants, sometimes a rain coat, food!, arm warmers and gloves. In the seat bag I have a fleece (it was way to big!) an extra jersey, socks, long underwear (top and bottom), a sew kit, maps. In the handlebar bag I have a BD bivy, and a montbell sleeping bag, these are wrapped in a ultralight tarp. In the backpack is where the bladder was when I didn't have things packed well, along with a lot of food. I have four water bottles and a bladder which got me to 3.5 to 4 liters of water. Enough to get 93 miles without a huge desire for more. Also on the handlebars is a Garmin and a wireless cyclometer. This got me through nights as cold as 30ish and rain in my sleeping bag and bivy or 40ish and raining on the bike. For anyone curious it is a selle an atomica saddle. Also those are surly open bars with ergon grips and clip on aero bars. The rear wheel is a handbuilt stans ZTR flow with 36 (custom gold colored) spokes. The front is a Mavic Tn719. Both wheels are on XT hubs. Also all X9 components except the cranks which are X7. The brakes are BB7's.


----------



## Armyballer (Aug 30, 2013)

*My Rig and gear packed*


----------



## Ottocat (Sep 24, 2013)

I was struggling along with this



But just bought myself a birthday preasent... this


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Ottocat said:


> I was struggling along with this...


Ottocat, what model is that Dahon? It has 24 inch wheels? My folder has 406 wheels, which leave a lot to be desired off road, but it sure gives a lot of options for carrying stuff.


----------



## Ottocat (Sep 24, 2013)

Hi Rodar... it's the Cadenza, 26 inch wheels... and that certainly is a lot of stuff .. lol


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Haha! I got a few comments on the trip that picture is from by people who were amazed by how LITTLE stuff I had, but yeah, in the context of this subforum, I pack pretty heavy. I`ve pared it down considerably since I started, and will likely shave a tiny bit more (or not), but I`m pretty happy with the overall load:comfort balance I carry these days.


----------



## Tibbsy (Apr 4, 2009)

*My rig!!*









So i'm riding 2009 Rocky mountain Altitude 70

Bags are both Revalate bags on the front and under the seat!

And an "Extra Wheel" behind, i'm in North Queensland, Australia which means it's quite hot here so the trailer is great for carrying enough water (average of 36 degree celsius on the last trip)


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

tibbsy, how much water do you normally use in a day? trying to plan for a trip next week.


----------



## Tibbsy (Apr 4, 2009)

It will really depend on how far you are intending to ride (and the temp), my last trip was only an overnighter and relatively short at about 30km each day. With riding, cooking and being around camp I used approx 6 litres. About 2.5 on the ride, 2 post ride and 1.5 for dinner and breakfast. Then another 2.5 litres the next day...

I try and ensure I'm riding with a water source close, and carry a steri-pen!


----------



## drews256 (Jan 23, 2012)

I'm about to embark on two days with enough water for me and another person. That equates to about 14 liters on my bike. I'm not riding with a backpack and I'm taking a rather large sleeping pad. After my bike weighed in at about 75 lbs it should be a nice weekend of slowwww riding. Also a change of pace from the TD. I have to carry all of my food!


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

thanks, guys!


----------



## jan_nikolajsen (Oct 28, 2011)

On One Inbred with Karate Monkey fork, Rabbit Hole rims, Knard front and 2.4 Conti rear.

Krampus almost stock.


----------



## Dusza (Feb 18, 2011)

Those On-One frames are lovely - how do you like their quality?


----------



## jan_nikolajsen (Oct 28, 2011)

Dusza said:


> Those On-One frames are lovely - how do you like their quality?


Seems high. Attention to detail is better than Surly, but this is an older On One frame. I recently put together a 2013 Inbred for a friend and it was not as nice. The curved stays were gone, some braze-ons were missing, rear drops not modular.


----------



## paulmt (Jan 4, 2012)

*Pugsley setup for bikepacking*

Here's my Pugsley setup. Homemade frame bag and seat bag. Revelate sweetroll bag up front. I also had a small Osprey backpack with beer and food.

I'm currently kitting out my older Karate Monkey with an Ogre fork for a slightly lighter setup for a tropical bikepacking adventure over the winter holidays.


----------



## schnee (Oct 15, 2005)

I rode across Sweden, and am about halfway along the southern coast of Norway now. I've been camping sometimes, staying in hostels sometimes - but as the weather's gotten colder and wetter, I have to admit I've stopped camping and am now doing the credit card thing. I don't have the physical constitution to handle 5-7 hours of riding a day in the low 40's, and camping overnight, all in rain. That's what the final week of my tour is shaping up to be...and if I'm lucky, I won't get snowed on.

I have a tent, sleeping bag, pad, mini stove, down jacket, full rain gear, one full set of cold weather off-the-bike clothes, two bibs & jerseys, and a bunch of stuff that I'm lucky I haven't needed (like anti-blister pads and my emergency bivvy). As it is, I have room for two days' food and some extra water.

Still, this is my first multi-day tour. I will definitely reconfigure things, change up the gear a bit, and get a 2-layer tent that I can completely set up and break down in the rain.


----------



## Owlish (Oct 22, 2012)

Schnee, cool set up. What're you using for a rack on your front forks? Those little Ortliebs look perfect up there.


----------



## schnee (Oct 15, 2005)

Thanks! Front rack is a Tubus Duo. Since the Vaya fork has eyelets on both sides (which is plenty stable) I went the minimalist route.


----------



## goliver (Jul 13, 2008)

Hey Fellas,

This is a pic of my bike and bags prior to this year's CTR. The bags are made from Oveja Negra Threadworks in Leadville. Super solid company owned by some really cool folks. I love these bags.















I stashed the following gear on bike, as I did not wear a backpack.

1. Escape Bivy
2. 2 water bottles
3. 1 100oz bladder in frame bag
4. Aquamira drops
5. 1 bike shorts/jersey
6. Rab down jacket
7. Rain gear
8. 2 wool socks
9. 1 long sleeve wool shirt
10. 1 wool long underwear
11. Buff
12. 1 warm pair of gloves
13. Sunscreen
14. Chamois cream
15. Sunglasses
16. Wipes
17. Toothbrush/paste
18. Phone
19. Knife
20. GPS
21. Spot
22. CTR data book
23. Batteries
24. Lube
25. Fenix LD20 on my lid and Coast PX25 on the bars
26. Tire boot, Hanger, Chain links, Multi-tool, 2 tubes, Pump, Brake pads, Zip ties, Tube patch kit, First Aid Kit, Duct tape

I think this next year I will try and trim the list down just a bit, but it is already fairly tight. Let me know if you guys have any questions!

Jerry


----------



## Ottocat (Sep 24, 2013)

That frame bag looks the business


----------



## goliver (Jul 13, 2008)

Ottocat said:


> That frame bag looks the business


Ottocat, yep, the Oveja framebag is sweet. That is their stock frame bag, but they also do some really cool custom bags. I can't recommend them enough.

Schnee, that looks like a great trip! Good luck!


----------



## hopecyclery (Jan 2, 2012)

i haven't done any bikepacking yet, however in preparation of doing a tour on my fat bike (my choice)

but anywho heres a shot of it with all bags except the handlebar...


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

testing a (nearly) full load


Untitled by mbeganyi, on Flickr


Untitled by mbeganyi, on Flickr


Untitled by mbeganyi, on Flickr


Untitled by mbeganyi, on Flickr


Untitled by mbeganyi, on Flickr


Untitled by mbeganyi, on Flickr


----------



## satanas (Feb 12, 2005)

Is the Pug as well as the Fargo or is it a replacement???


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

satanas said:


> Is the Pug as well as the Fargo or is it a replacement???


indy fab (skinny, road and rando and lite camping), fargo (chubby, dirt road, fun, single track, bikepacking), pugsley (fat, mountain bike, snow, fun, and now bikepacking)...


----------



## rlcanon (Apr 27, 2013)

*My Krampus*

Here is my Krampus set up for S24O.


















My hemp Tilley ends up on the rear bag because I forget I have it on my head until I out my helmet on and everything is already closed up.



























And a couple of pictures from the urban woods where I guerrilla camp:


----------



## jbphilly (Feb 22, 2012)

Took the Troll out in the Judean Mountains...it enjoyed the rocky dirt roads of the Holy Land very much.



















Full ride report here: November 2013: S24O, Jerusalem Mountains - Julian Bender - Travels and Photos

Packing list:

Handlebar roll:
Big Agnes Fly Creek UL1 tent
Thermarest XLite sleeping pad
Extra clothes (not many in this case - no rain and mild temps expected)
Inflatable pillow

Pocket on handlebar:
Deodorant
Trowel (of course, the ground is kind of too hard to dig in, but whatever)
Kindle
MP3 player
Headlamp and spare batteries
Granola Bars

Front "gas tank":
First aid kit
Chain lube
Hand sanitizer

Rear "gas tank" (it's supposed to fit between the seatpost and chainstays, but sits on top of the rack stays just fine too):
Hygiene stuff - toothbrush/paste, contacts and solution, soap, bug spray

Frame pack main pocket:
Food
some water
gas canister
stove
Notebook
Topo trail map (this particular one is too big to fit in the side pocket, which is actually meant for maps)

Frame pack side pocket:
Tools, patch kit

Stuff sack on rear rack:
Pot set
Quilt (Hammock Gear 20 degree down)
More food

If I were smart I would have rolled up my 10oz day pack and strapped it on top of the rear stuff sack, and then when the rack bolts failed I would have had the backpack as a backup; plus a light daypack is always good to have. Oh well, live and learn.

Gear notes:

Thermarest Gear View dry bag works extremely well for a handlebar roll - previously I'd been using the green Sea to Summit bag that's on the rear now, but the Thermarest is a bit narrower and just somehow fits everything better - much more stable and less flopping around.

Handlebar Sling and Pocket are Revelate...too bad the Sling is discontinued; it was less than half the cost of the Harness that he's still making, and afaik works just as well for moderate loads.

Frame packs are by Greg Wheelwright/Bolder Bikepacking Gear...great stuff and he was very good to work with.

Bottle cages on the fork are by Two Fish. They came with velcro straps to attach to the fork, but those just weren't stable at all; now I'm using hose clamps instead, which are rock solid. The cages themselves are great and hold bottles like glue. The King Cage top cap bottle mount is also excellent for expanding water capacity, although I lost my third bottle on a bus and haven't replaced it yet...


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

pugsley and contrail by mbeganyi, on Flickr


IMG_2184 by mbeganyi, on Flickr

From a 2 day trip.

Bikepacking List Fall

Personal:
Glasses
Contact Case
Sunglasses
Maps / Cue card
Phone 
Wallet
Knife

Electronics:
Spot 
GPS
Camera
Batteries AAA and AA
Headlamp
Fenix flashlight
Dinotte on bike

Meds:
First aid kit
Tums
Ibuprofen
TP
Shovel
Wipes
Lantiseptic

Cook Kit:
Stove
Pot
Cup
Screen
Stand
Alcohol / esbit tabs
Bear bag with line
Fire starter / matches 
Spork

Food:
As req'd

Hydration:
Cut down dirty platy bottle
Water bladder(s)
Aqua Mira drops
Nuun tabs

Shelter:
Contrail
Poles
Stakes
Sleeping bag
Sleeping pad
Liner
Reflective bubble sit pad / food insulator

Bike Mech:
Tube
Patch kit
Tire boot
Tire levers
Pump
Multitool
Derailler hanger (if Fargo)
Brake pads (1 set)
Zip ties
Electrical tape
Chain Lube
Shift cable
Brake cable

Clothes:
Boxers
Cycling gloves (split fingers)
Dry gloves
Hat
Dry Socks
Patagonia puff
Rain pants
Showers Pass jacket

On body:
Black jacket
Windstopper pant
Cycling shorts
Socks
Boots
Rapha jersey (got to be fashionable)
Thin woolie
Thin cap
Helmet


----------



## Saddle Up (Jan 30, 2008)

Starting to look like a touring bike. Doing the GDMBR south to north this summer.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

^^ It does have a certain "touring bike" look to it 
I`ve never seen a front rack anything like yours. What is it and how does it mount?


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

jbphilly said:


> Took the Troll out in the Judean Mountains...it enjoyed the rocky dirt roads of the Holy Land very much.
> 
> Full ride report here: November 2013: S24O, Jerusalem Mountains - Julian Bender - Travels and Photos


Great write-up, Julian!
I think I read about your rack bolt dilema on Crazyguy. I need to go back and cruise the rest of your website- am embarrased to admit it, but I would never have expected such beautiful scenery and well mapped trails in that area. I take it mortars and landmines aren`t a big concern?


----------



## jbphilly (Feb 22, 2012)

rodar y rodar said:


> Great write-up, Julian!
> I think I read about your rack bolt dilema on Crazyguy. I need to go back and cruise the rest of your website- am embarrased to admit it, but I would never have expected such beautiful scenery and well mapped trails in that area. I take it mortars and landmines aren`t a big concern?


Thanks!

Yeah, it's a really beautiful region. Today I'm going hiking from some mostly un-excavated Roman ruins in the West Bank (Sebastia) up to a mountain with some sheikh's tomb on top...it's not like Montana or Colorado but it's got its own beauty and history to go along with it.

On the Israeli side, landmines are only a potential issue in the Golan Heights, and even then, areas that might be mined are fenced off and well-marked. I don't know of Jordan or Egypt having any landmine issues, and I've unfortunately not been to Syria or Lebanon...


----------



## vaultbrad (Oct 17, 2007)

Saddle Up said:


> Starting to look like a touring bike. Doing the GDMBR south to north this summer.


Hey SaddleUp, I'm curious why this bike over your Troll or LHT. It looks solid either way. Cool bike.


----------



## Saddle Up (Jan 30, 2008)

rodar y rodar said:


> ^^ It does have a certain "touring bike" look to it
> I`ve never seen a front rack anything like yours. What is it and how does it mount?


The rack is from Salsa, two racks actually. The top part is their Minimalist, the botton the Down Under. Here is a shot without the bags.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Saddle Up said:


> Here is a shot without the bags.


:headphones:I can see clearly now, the bags is gone...

Thanks.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

Saddle Up said:


> Starting to look like a touring bike. Doing the GDMBR south to north this summer.


I've ridden the CDN GDR with panniers and the whole time I wished I had soft bags. Went home and ordered some!

I found with panniers and racks I had to baby the bike and find the smoothest lines. Not to mention I had way too much weight/gear with me which was an issue on its own.

With soft bags I can ride ride my bike like it's a MTB and have a lot more fun without thinking about the cargo at all.


----------



## Saddle Up (Jan 30, 2008)

Ha ha, different perspectives. I rode the CDN GDR and ordered another set of panniers, a handlebar bag and lower rack as soon as I got home.


----------



## Saddle Up (Jan 30, 2008)

vaultbrad said:


> Hey SaddleUp, I'm curious why this bike over your Troll or LHT. It looks solid either way. Cool bike.


:thumbsup:


----------



## plasticmann (May 7, 2006)

*On One Scandal with Alfine 8*

Been bikepacking now about 6 years. Traditionally took my dually with a Old Man Mountain back rack. A few months ago built up a 29er Scandal hard tail with an Alfine 8 for bikepacking duties. Took it out for it's first over nighter last weekend into Australia's alpine region, (Jagungal Wilderness). Was very happy with the set up. Alfine 8 was also great:









Alpkit heavy duty dry bags on front and back.

A few more pics here:

Scandal 29er build with Alfine 8


----------



## vtarider (Jun 25, 2006)

I did the Co-Ut hut to hut trip and my entrada front bar bag worked great, the weight up front was key .Entrada handlebar bag with Pocket Panel option / Bedrock Bags and Packs I's actually up for grabs used once !!!!! 65 retail was - 150
contact [email protected]


----------



## Riley-NZL (Nov 27, 2013)

Is this cheating?


----------



## CamoDeafie (Jan 5, 2013)

I doubt it. 

it could be considered cheating; but then again, we have the same kind of prejudice for touring rigs when people are using old steel racks/baskets or similar stuff as opposed to the ultra-light stuff that's popular now...

now you know what would be truly EPIC? 

jumping out of a plane with a Montague folder in your bags and then bike pack from the landing zone using the parachute materials as your shelters


----------



## Saddle Up (Jan 30, 2008)

Oops.


----------



## CycleMonkey (Nov 20, 2013)

Here's a build that one of the members of the Cycle Monkey crew came up with when he set out to build the ultimate adventure touring rig. Came out pretty great, if I do say so myself!

Build highlights:

Surly Krampus with belt drive splitter welded in mid-chainstay
Rohloff/Gates belt drivetrain
Fox F29 fork
Brooks B17
Cane Creek Thudbuster
Revelate Designs bags


----------



## drews256 (Jan 23, 2012)

CycleMonkey said:


> Here's a build that one of the members of the Cycle Monkey crew came up with when he set out to build the ultimate adventure touring rig. Came out pretty great, if I do say so myself!
> 
> Build highlights:
> 
> ...


Oh my bikes done! It looks great. I'll just send you my address! drool!!! Wow that is gorgeous. A dream bike packing set up for sure!


----------



## CycleMonkey (Nov 20, 2013)

drews256 said:


> Oh my bikes done! It looks great. I'll just send you my address! drool!!! Wow that is gorgeous. A dream bike packing set up for sure!


Yep, it's a dream bike for sure. Coveted by all of us here. :thumbsup:


----------



## CycleMonkey (Nov 20, 2013)

Come to think of it, here's another 29+ build we did recently. No bikepacking gear yet, but the frame is custom built with a longer rear end for offroad touring. Check it out:

The Monkey Lab: Twenty2 Cycles Belt Drive Rohloff 29+


----------



## SuPrBuGmAn (Jun 20, 2009)

From my last bikepacking trip, lunch stop.


----------



## murf99 (Dec 12, 2010)

SuPrBuGmAn said:


> From my last bikepacking trip, lunch stop.


Looks like florida ?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## SuPrBuGmAn (Jun 20, 2009)

murf99 said:


> Looks like florida ?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


Apalachicola National Forest  You must have recognized that pine tree.


----------



## TSOXBHK (Jan 17, 2012)

Getting the word out about a Threadless stem shifter adapter I have been working on. Here is a pic of it on my Krampus. I am building up a ECR this next week and will post a better picture of the shifter on a bike that it is designed for. I will hopefully be bringing these to market in the next 6 months or so. They will work with loads of vintage down tube shifters along with all Shimano bar ends and most Taiwan style thumb shifters. The whole adapter will be made in the USA.Click image for larger version. Name: Stem shifter.
View attachment 861924


----------



## Outsider (Jan 1, 2007)

The new Mukluk in winter bikepacking mode.


----------



## TSOXBHK (Jan 17, 2012)

My ECR almost done.


----------



## pfox90 (Aug 8, 2010)

Is anyone rockin' Thule's new pack n pedal product? I know it wouldn't handle huge trips but I work at a shop and would love to see if anyone has their hands on it and can provide feedback. I have a full suspension 29er, I was looking pretty close at using their new rear rack (seen here: Thule Pack 'n Pedal Tour Rack - Thule). I am using one on my commuter currently.. but I haven't started looking into bike packing just recently. I would love to see some pictures if anyone does.

Thanks,

Pfox


----------



## TSOXBHK (Jan 17, 2012)

The qbp rep showed us all that stuff a while back and its good stuff for sure. I would say the quality is close to ortilieb.


----------



## wahday (Mar 23, 2012)

The rack was acquired from a New Zealand company and was called Freeride prior to 2013. Many folks down under use this rack for bikepacking with great success. Whether Thule's version is as tough is a question I have had. I am planning to get one to switch between commuter and bikepacker riding as my OMM won't fit my 29ers...


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

pfox90 said:


> Is anyone rockin' Thule's new pack n pedal product? I know it wouldn't handle huge trips but I work at a shop and would love to see if anyone has their hands on it and can provide feedback. I have a full suspension 29er, I was looking pretty close at using their new rear rack (seen here: Thule Pack 'n Pedal Tour Rack - Thule). I am using one on my commuter currently.. but I haven't started looking into bike packing just recently. I would love to see some pictures if anyone does.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Pfox


http://forums.mtbr.com/bikepacking-bike-expedition/thule-freeload-bike-rack-availability-833948.html


----------



## wahday (Mar 23, 2012)

The rack was acquired from a New Zealand company and was called Freeride prior to 2013. Many folks down under use this rack for bikepacking with great success. Whether Thule's version is as tough is a question I have had. I am planning to get one to switch between commuter and bikepacker riding as my OMM won't fit my 29ers...


----------



## rayfromtx (Dec 7, 2013)

*Yeti loaded for bear*


----------



## rayfromtx (Dec 7, 2013)




----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

rayfromtx said:


> View attachment 864396


very nice!


----------



## rayfromtx (Dec 7, 2013)

Bill in Houston said:


> very nice!


All Revelate bags. They make great stuff.


----------



## SuPrBuGmAn (Jun 20, 2009)

Last weekends iteration, from Aucilla WMA


----------



## gd2 (Jan 28, 2014)

*different*









Santa Cruz Ltc Long travel right? it works.. and an ol Tomac 98 Special


----------



## SuPrBuGmAn (Jun 20, 2009)

From last weekends Forgotten Coast Tour bikepacking trip


----------



## Unchewable (Jul 3, 2012)

Awesome do you have a write up? My trip got canceled this last year.


----------



## MagicJade (Dec 13, 2010)

Here is my Specialized Rockhopper SL in the light setup:









And more recent picture from 2-day road ride (therefore with Schwalbe Kojak)


----------



## Unchewable (Jul 3, 2012)

Looks awesome what bags revelate?


----------



## l0gjammin (May 29, 2011)

Awesome pictures on your blog. I just got back from BB. Here's a video.


----------



## rayfromtx (Dec 7, 2013)

Nice Video



l0gjammin said:


> Awesome pictures on your blog. I just got back from BB. Here's a video.


----------



## eddjmemg (Apr 12, 2013)

Does anyone have a minimalist type mentality when bike packing? I don't carry anything more than my camelback mule with my survival pack (pic), 1 liter of water, hammock, SAM splint and a few other 1st aid items, Multi-tool, and carry a do all custom knife. Sometimes I spoil myself and carry a metal cup to boil stuff in. I can sleep anywhere and live out of that for days depending on environment of course. Being on the USA SE coast it's easy tho.


----------



## MagicJade (Dec 13, 2010)

Unchewable said:


> Looks awesome what bags revelate?


If the question is in regards to Rockhopper, the bags were made by a small polish company BikePack. The design is similar to other brands, I suppose, the price probably much lower.


----------



## MIKE157 (Nov 30, 2008)

eddjmemg said:


> View attachment 871408
> 
> 
> Does anyone have a minimalist type mentality when bike packing? I don't carry anything more than my camelback mule with my survival pack (pic), 1 liter of water, hammock, SAM splint and a few other 1st aid items, Multi-tool, and carry a do all custom knife. Sometimes I spoil myself and carry a metal cup to boil stuff in. I can sleep anywhere and live out of that for days depending on environment of course. Being on the USA SE coast it's easy tho.


 Your "kit" would not begin to cut it in the Sierra Nevada where even in the middle of summer it can drop down to freezing temps at night....


----------



## Stained Thoughts (Mar 18, 2012)

*Costa Rica Tour Rig*

This was my setup for a 450+ mile tour of Costa Rica's Pacific coast.

I was riding a 2009 Gary Fisher Cobia G2 hardtail 29er. The only stock parts on it a this time were the stem, crankset and fork.









My friend was riding a Surly Pugsley Necromancer edition.















We flew into Liberia Costa Rica with out a map or much of a plan. We knew we wanted to hug the coast of the Nicoya peninsula, which road lead to Pacific Coast and the name of the northern most beach on the peninsula.


----------



## eddjmemg (Apr 12, 2013)

MIKE157 said:


> Your "kit" would not begin to cut it in the Sierra Nevada where even in the middle of summer it can drop down to freezing temps at night....


LOL, that's why you dress appropriately (carry at least a light jacket), dig a hole, build a fire and relax. I've spent many cold and snowy nights out in the middle of nowhere, it can suck but you prepare before heading out. You didn't see the emergency blanket in there, setup the right way you could stay nice and warm.


----------



## SuPrBuGmAn (Jun 20, 2009)

From last weekends bikepacking trip through Apalchicola National Forest


----------



## Jouster (Aug 1, 2005)

2013 El Mariachi, with Relevant bags (frame bag is custom for the El Mar).


----------



## tomikazi (Jun 12, 2013)

*first run.*

















Salsa El Mariachi 2, 2013 steel HT
Revelate pika, frame, tank, and sweetroll. 
Warbonnet superfly tarp/paracord/MSR stakes
Screen bivy
30° down mummybag
Optimus weekender cookset
Herbs
DIY Mylar bubble sleepmat.
Lowe's 5x7 "sport tarp" (soft side/poly side)
Black diamond Headlamp
Minimag with barmount and led kit
GSI 50oz coffee press
Crankbrothers 17 bike multi
Gerber multitool
SRAM quicklink
Zipties/ducktape
Patch kit/tire tools
2 tubes
Frogg tiff raingear
Ibex wool balaclava
Camelbak mule
Waterproof matches
Lighter
Survival blanket
Gauze pads/bandaids/alcohol wipes
Paracord bracelet around each hub
Bear bell(mostly for fun).
Pipe
White poly?? Sandbags(32¢) for trash/bear hang

I think that's about it. Old school bear trap pedals with strapless toe clips.

Training/practicing for 4-5day Tahoe bikepacking trip late may or early June.

Happy trails


----------



## Unchewable (Jul 3, 2012)

Awesome where u headed in Tahoe?


----------



## tomikazi (Jun 12, 2013)

Mt rose to big meadow on TRT with a couple side trips. Then back to Mr Toads and take that down and out.


----------



## Unchewable (Jul 3, 2012)

Nice I really want to do the lost coast this summer


----------



## Captain Cobb (Mar 23, 2010)

Unchewable said:


> Nice I really want to do the list coast this summer


I'm doing the Lost Coast this summer also. Starting in Crescent City and heading south along the coast to Fort Bragg, then south east to my house in Lake county. About 350miles


----------



## Unchewable (Jul 3, 2012)

Nice I am following somebody else's route. From humbolt to Fort Bragg like 100 miles might do more trying to figure out logistics.


----------



## tomikazi (Jun 12, 2013)

Sounds like a fun one. Careful you make a wrong turn in those Humbolt forests and stumble upon somebodies "private forest"!


----------



## Unchewable (Jul 3, 2012)

lol


----------



## Captain Cobb (Mar 23, 2010)

Unchewable said:


> Nice I am following somebody else's route. From humbolt to Fort Bragg like 100 miles might do more trying to figure out logistics.


My plan is to make Crescent City to Eureka on day one, Eureka to Tolken campground on day two, Tolken CG to Fort Bragg on day three, and Fort Bragg home to Lake county on day four. I'm using my Salsa Mukluk with 29er wheels for the trip. self supported camping.


----------



## Unchewable (Jul 3, 2012)

How many miles each day is that?


----------



## Captain Cobb (Mar 23, 2010)

The first day will be about 100 miles, and hopefully only around 85 each day following.


----------



## Unchewable (Jul 3, 2012)

That's not bad I should just meet up with you and do your route then PM me


----------



## Singlespeedpunk (Jan 6, 2004)

My wife and I used these (3in1 camelbak tube filter version) for 3 weeks in Nepal where the water is best described as "weaponised" No issues, no appreciable slow down in the flow of water and come with a kit to filter water from the tap.

waterstraw, travel tap, micro eco stainless pure water filter bottle, explorer canteen, aquaguard eliminator, water bag

QR links allow you to add and remove it as needed. Worth every penny / cent.

SSP


----------



## Unchewable (Jul 3, 2012)

awesome thanks for posting links



Singlespeedpunk said:


> My wife and I used these (3in1 camelbak tube filter version) for 3 weeks in Nepal where the water is best described as "weaponised" No issues, no appreciable slow down in the flow of water and come with a kit to filter water from the tap.
> 
> waterstraw, travel tap, micro eco stainless pure water filter bottle, explorer canteen, aquaguard eliminator, water bag
> 
> ...


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

going to be adding this to my fargo... can't wait to be free of batteries (for the most part).


----------



## ECR (Sep 25, 2013)

Still dialing it in with 2400ci of waxed canvas as she stands now. A gas tank would be nice along with some sort of GPS and/or iPhone mount. Debating putting another set of bags up front, but I don't know if I want the added bulk hanging from the forks.


----------



## Owlish (Oct 22, 2012)

ECR said:


> Still dialing it in with 2400ci of waxed canvas as she stands now. A gas tank would be nice along with some sort of GPS and/or iPhone mount. Debating putting another set of bags up front, but I don't know if I want the added bulk hanging from the forks.
> 
> View attachment 883154


What bags are those? Particularly the handlebar bag? Very cool looking setup!


----------



## ECR (Sep 25, 2013)

They're Frost River bags. The one on the handle bars is their Caribou Trail Bike Bag with my UDAP Bear Canister inside.


----------



## wingy (Sep 13, 2006)

So here's mine. A Giant Revolt 1 with Shimano MT55 wheels and a 2.0 Specialized Captain rear and a 2.1 Crossmark front. It has a Revelate seat bag, Cleaveland Mountaineering frame bag and a bunch of dry bags and some straps to hold it all in place. I changed the fork out for a Salsa unit and some Anything cages. All in all I can pretty much get my stuff to last me a few days with minimal weight on my back. I modified a bladder to fit in my frame bag which has helped quite a lot to reduce the shoulder load. The ride is very comfortable although I will change the crankset out for something with a lower ratio to help me with the steep climbs around the areas I like to ride.


----------



## Unchewable (Jul 3, 2012)

Looks awesome man I have been eyeing the revolts.


----------



## paulmt (Jan 4, 2012)

Cool looking bags, ECR. Do those bounce around much with off-pavement riding?


----------



## ECR (Sep 25, 2013)

Haven't been able to put it to the test yet, but I don't foresee any problem. With the Jones Loop bar, I was able to strap handlebar bag not just from the top and back, but from sideways movement as well. The seat bag not only straps from the top and back, but straps to the rack from below. The growlers are double-strapped to Anything cages which are mounted solid to the rack with added brackets preventing rotation. If the tangle bags wants to flop there are rings on both ends so I can always strap that to the down tube if necessary.

p.s.
I injured my back over a month ago and still recovering so I won't be doing anything stupid on my bike for quite awhile. I just rode it yesterday for the first time since my injury and only around the parking ramp for a couple minutes. If my back continues to improve as it has the past couple weeks, my goal is to go for a small ride next weekend, but I will be sticking to the paved trails for certain.


----------



## ssisyphus (Jul 1, 2007)

double post


----------



## ssisyphus (Jul 1, 2007)

eddjmemg said:


> LOL, that's why you dress appropriately (carry at least a light jacket), dig a hole, build a fire and relax. I've spent many cold and snowy nights out in the middle of nowhere, it can suck but you prepare before heading out. You didn't see the emergency blanket in there, setup the right way you could stay nice and warm.


Hmm, uh huh, whatever. Do you have any pictures of your techniques???


----------



## hikernks (Aug 21, 2012)

Here's my set-up video for my Tour Divide attempt last year. Everything worked perfect.


----------



## SuPrBuGmAn (Jun 20, 2009)

From last weekends bikepacking trip through ANF, at Trout Pond


----------



## Geeze6700 (Oct 10, 2009)

*My gear*

Here is my bike pack gear. I prefer to keep the weight off the frame to improve bike handling.
Total pack weight without food and water 7 lbs solo or 5lbs 9oz with partner sharing.
Gear:
Pack - zpacks zero backpack small with webbing belt and side compression straps
Tent - zpacks prototype tent 27 oz use bikes instead of poles (new hexamid duplex tent 25 oz w/2 poles)
Bag - zpacks 40 degree bag
Pad - NeoAir Xlite regular
Rain gear - zpacks cuben fiber jacket, pants, mitts
Insulation - Icebreaker long underwear, beanie, gloves
Socks - Heat holders thermal
Jacket - Patagonia nano puff pullover (inc. in weight but not in pic)
Gigapower stove, fuel, titanium cup, spork, backup matches
Bear bag and line
Toiletries bag - TP, tbrush, tpaste, sunscreen, bug juice, liquid soap
First aid bag - neosporin, bandaids, 4x4s, benadryl, dermabond, steristrips, and coban.
Pump - lezyne HP drive (with flexible hose)
Repair bag - derailleur hanger, chain link, cleat bolt, zip ties, duct tape, Lezyne carbon multitool.
Water purification - MSR aquatabs 30 min. 1 bottle on bike.

You could cut down on weight and forget hot food and leave the rain gear if the weather looks good. My son did ask why we were not bringing a frying pan and bacon.

The zpacks guys are great to work with and the gear has lots of options.

The pics are from a loop in the white clouds of Idaho (big and little boulder trails) with my teenage soon. A great time!


----------



## billyglenjr (Mar 13, 2014)

Awesome setup and beautiful country!

Sent from my RM-845_nam_vzw_100 using Tapatalk


----------



## ImaFred (May 16, 2009)

tomikazi said:


> ......
> Herbs
> ....
> Lighter
> ...


I bet


----------



## SweetSVT99 (May 27, 2008)

My new setup, time for my wife to start carrying some of her own stuff: :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## CycleMonkey (Nov 20, 2013)

Here's a Krampus from one of the Cycle Monkey crew, all set up for a trip to Mount Diablo. The 29+ platform is really the best option for offroad touring. No need for a suspension fork, which could be a nightmare if it breaks down in the backcountry!

More photos here.


----------



## big_papa_nuts (Mar 29, 2010)

CycleMonkey said:


> Here's a Krampus from one of the Cycle Monkey crew, all set up for a trip to Mount Diablo. The 29+ platform is really the best option for offroad touring. No need for a suspension fork, which could be a nightmare if it breaks down in the backcountry!


Seems like a fairly subjective claim. And I'd think youd have as much luck finding 29+ tires in the middle of nowhere as you would fork parts or service, or even standard 29 tires for the most part.

Not to dog 29+, I like the idea but it dosn't strike me as the cover all solution as some make it out to be. Height, tire availability, wheel weight, and the limits it puts on gearing seem like issues most try to overlook.


----------



## TrollinAround (May 31, 2013)

My Troll built up for some dirt road exploration in Central Oregon.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chrisgardner73 (Oct 12, 2008)

I'm getting everything ready for my first trip next month, so...

Here's my rig; my Niner SIR 9 setup with a full complement of Revelate Designs bags. I converted the bike from a singlespeed to a 1x10 using a SRAM XO shifter, Type 2 rear derailleur, and 12-36 cassette, and a Race Face 30T narrow/wide ring.

I'm still toying around with how I'm going to place all of my gear.


----------



## Old Grumpytroll (May 13, 2013)

posted wrong


----------



## Unchewable (Jul 3, 2012)

Looks awesome Chris my garage door looks just like that too lol


----------



## Al Bundy (Oct 3, 2011)




----------



## jan_nikolajsen (Oct 28, 2011)

big_papa_nuts said:


> Seems like a fairly subjective claim. And I'd think youd have as much luck finding 29+ tires in the middle of nowhere as you would fork parts or service, or even standard 29 tires for the most part.
> 
> Not to dog 29+, I like the idea but it dosn't strike me as the cover all solution as some make it out to be. Height, tire availability, wheel weight, and the limits it puts on gearing seem like issues most try to overlook.


Yes, there's no one solution that fits the needs of all adventure riders out there. 29+ is merely a new contender, and a good one for sure, in the line-up of expedition worthy bikes.

If I find something to be absolutely kick-a$$, and itching to post about it on the Internet, I try to calm down and mention that said product is ideal for my unique needs. Then I briefly describe these needs and let the readers decide for themselves.


----------



## mtn_cyclist (Oct 29, 2013)

Here's my Motobecane Team Fly on the Kokopelli Trail. OMM Sherpa rear rack with Mountainsmith panniers. Generic compression stuff sack on the handlebars. My son has a similar setup. I chose panniers because:1. I have road touring experience and that's what I am familiar with, 2. I got a smoking deal on them, and 3. With 2 sets of panniers my wife and I can use them for road touring with the tandem.


----------



## biker_eric (Feb 16, 2007)

Here is my krampug in bikepacking mode...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## big_papa_nuts (Mar 29, 2010)

TrollinAround said:


> My Troll built up for some dirt road exploration in Central Oregon.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Now this on the other hand, has potential.


biker_eric said:


> Here is my krampug in bikepacking mode...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Took me a second to figure out what was going on there. That's a sweet rig.


----------



## jbphilly (Feb 22, 2012)

How's the Krampug compare to a regular Krampus?


----------



## biker_eric (Feb 16, 2007)

jbphilly said:


> How's the Krampug compare to a regular Krampus?


I have never ridden a krampus to compare between the two. I love how the krampug rides though. It handled very well loaded up, I was surprised how well it rode in the single track.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dream4est (May 21, 2003)

My new race rig all ready for Tour Divide

2014 Scott Spark 900SL

35.88 lbs no food or water.









Edit- I lightened it up to 32.69 lbs no food or water!!!! A bikepack weapon!! Trail or Road watch out here I come!


----------



## sashax (Aug 5, 2005)

Here's my Oregon Outback rig:

Front is an Outdoor Research ultralight compression bag with sleeping bag, pad, rain jacket and puffy jacket. (Ultralight bag was, I think, a mistake. After 8 days on two trips it's already wearing out).
Rear is Revelate Pika with bivvy, people clothes, extra food, stove/pot, pills/toothbrush, water purification pills.
Jandd framebag is tools (multitool/leatherman), phone/charger, ride food.
Not pictured: 3-liter Camelbak with water, flipflops, more food, first aid kit and tire fixing stuff.

I ended up with too much food, and also more water capacity than I needed. I would have been better off with a 2-liter camelbak (although might have gotten a little dry, would have saved my @ss) and less food to keep weight off my back.

It's not clear from the pic, but I was also running two feedbags. One for sweet food, one for savory. Love the combo.

(Oh, bike as shown without water is 17kg).


----------



## chilled_kroete (Jul 17, 2008)

Last weekend I got a frame bag as a birthday present from my lovely friends to kind of complete my rackless touring setup. 
I want to use this full setup the first time for a multi-day trip which is about to start the in about a week. To get myself into the mood for an adventure, I did some test packing today and I was (and still am) pretty impressed what I was able to attach to my Surly Krampus.
The right side of the frame bag is stilly empty and reserved for a drinking bladder, some food, some electric stuff and tools.

So here's what's already packed:

*Handlebar bag*:

Sleeping bag (Marmot Never Winter)

Rainfly (MH Skyledge 3)

(both inside)

Sleeping pad (Thermarest NeoAir Trekker)

Tent poles

(both attached to the outside)

*Seat bag*:

3 Merino longsleeve shirts

1 pair of shorts

3 pairs of merino socks

Underwear

Hardshell jacket

Washbag

Thin fleece shirt

Attached to the top:

Footprint & stakes

*Frame bag*:

UL Windbreaker

2 Buffs

Sunglasses

Legwarmers


----------



## twlve (Sep 12, 2012)

woody.1 said:


> Here's a pic of my rig. Everything, but my sleeping bag, which is getting cut down into a quilt. A few things in the seat bag will go into a front handlebar harness along with the quilt. I'm able to carry 6 liters of water with this setup.
> 
> Woody


Where did you get the frame bag


----------



## Garbletron (Jul 7, 2014)

Salsa El Mariachi, set up for the GAP trail with slick tires, a rack and a giant Rivendell saddlebag. The fork is the steel version of Salsa's Firestarter fork.


----------



## wahday (Mar 23, 2012)

Summer setup for an overnighter. No water sources in this area so I carry everything. About 5l in the drom stashed in the frame bag as well as a 100ml camelback.









*The Ride*
Salsa El Mar with Reba fork and Jones H-bar
Stans ZTR Crest rims on I9 hubs and Nevegals (2.2)
2X9 X9 Drivetrain
Shimano SLX Hydro brakes
----------------------------------------
*On The Bars*
*Sleeping*
Klymit Staic V pad
SOL Escape Bivy over an REI summer down bag (45F)
Tyvek ground cloth
Usually take a tarp too but no rain this trip so I left at home

*Clothing*
Long undies
Puffy jacket
----------------------------------------
*In the Pack*
*Eating/Drinking*
Sesame noodles
Granola
Coffee (Starbucks Via FTW!)
Tequila to send us off to sleep
Homemade alcy stove and fuel for coffee
----------------------------------------
*Elsewhere on the Bike*
Tools and assorted knick knacks (paracord, hot pockets, bandanas, etc)
First aid
Energy food
Light

I use my iPhone for navigation along with printed maps (it mounts to the bars). I toggle among PDF Maps, Gaia and Cyclemeter depending on needs. Use a New Trent iCarrier charger to keep the phone juiced up. Good for at least 5 full charges. But with the requisite energy hog features turned off, I needed to recharge only once for this ride. Important to keep both devices from getting cold as it sucks the energy out of them.


----------



## H3LlIoN (Jul 30, 2008)

Just getting ready to head out on my first overnighter, hitting some old carriage roads in northern Maine. I went with panniers because I may be doing a crosscountry ride in September, where the storage would be necessary. I've never done this before, so there will need to be a bit of refining and getting things dialed in. I'm also short my bivy as it is back home in VA but, as is, it's:

'14 Specialized AWOL (M)
The bags out back are Axiom Typhoon Aero DLX waterproof @ 45 Liters - clothes, rain gear, food, everything else

The frame case is a Specialized Vital, for energy bars/ipod/headphones

Up front on the handlebars is a Camillus 3 day bug out bag thing that I scored @ Walmart. I just happened to spot it in the closeout section for $20. It has a Molle style mount that snaps perfectly around the handlebars, and it is narrow enough to not bug me at all. It came equipped with a basic first aid kit as well as 3 days of survival water/meal bars/poncho/handwarmer/space blanket/etc, and there were enough excess pockets to fill it out with all of my bike tools and spare parts.

I'm afraid to weigh it.










- H3


----------



## L4NE4 (Apr 24, 2007)

Seems like a lot of people are going rackless, whats the advantage of not having racks?


----------



## big_papa_nuts (Mar 29, 2010)

Lighter, narrower, and less chance of mechanical failures (broken bolts or racks).


----------



## hikernks (Aug 21, 2012)

New bike on the way, pics to follow.

Salsa Ti Fargo frame
Rohloff (38x16)
Co-Motion Drop-Bar shifter for Rohloff
Raceface crankset
Chris King headset
White Bro's Rock Solid carbon fork
DT Swiss rims and spokes
700x40c Vee Rubber XCX setup tubeless (for gravel)
or
29x2.0 Geax Saguaros tubeless (for this one race that starts in Canada)
Brooks Ti Swift saddle
Salsa Ti seatpost
Avid BB7s
Shimano M-540 SPD pedals


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

big_papa_nuts said:


> Lighter, narrower, and less chance of mechanical failures (broken bolts or racks).


+1 - definitely also:

- gear weight centralized and lowered in frame bag for better handling
- narrow bike means much much much easier pushing during steep singletrack hike-a-bike
- less weight, better handling and less worry about breaking stuff means you can ride your bike like a mountain bike

Having toured with both setups I'll never willingly go back to racks/panniers unless I absolutely must.


----------



## L4NE4 (Apr 24, 2007)

Makes sense. Id like to try a seat bag, what should I look for for my first one?


----------



## murf99 (Dec 12, 2010)

Iron Bridge , North Georgia.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

L4NE4 said:


> Makes sense. Id like to try a seat bag, what should I look for for my first one?


Having seen a few seatbags up close from various companies and various cost ranges it's clear all seatbags are not created equal. It's also clear that you can fake a product photo so that your floppy seatbag looks awesome even if it works like a POS on the trail.

I know someone who makes seatbags [Scott @ Porcelain Rocket] so I use those ones and they are great, but they are not a low cost option.

I would stick with a major brand that you can find a bunch of positive reviews for the bag you plan to buy. :thumbsup:

Making a high quality bag that performs well with a load is not a trivial task so you want to get a bag made by someone who actually bikepacks and who has worked out the bugs in their products with a few generations of prototypes.

All that to say just beware killer deals on bag shaped objects that may not meet your expectations. It won't be much of a deal when you have to buy a second bag on top of the cost of the first.

Aside from the function the fabric and stitching details vary widely. There are quite a few bags being offered that look like $hit. Whether that matters to you or not is a personal thing.

I appreciate a quality product made by someone with skills.


----------



## I like bicycles. (Sep 19, 2013)

I took this on the Great Allegheney Passage ride from Pittsburgh, PA to Cumberland, MD (150 miles). The frame bag was made 100% out of duct tape and had tie-outs for knotting to the frame. I literally just hung a giant lunchbox over the front of my handlebar and had it wrapped to the steerer tube. Lastly, I had a rear rack I bought at Wal-Mart. I discovered I was missing some pieces to it, but have it ratchet strapped to my seat with two backpacks in between. First time ever bike packing, but I'm excited to do it again!


----------



## Captain Cobb (Mar 23, 2010)

My Salsa Mukluk, custom front rack for my sleeping bag and tent, Revelate bags for the rest. Just completed a four day 350 mile tour of the California Lost Coast. Everything worked flawless.


----------



## big_papa_nuts (Mar 29, 2010)

vikb said:


> +1 - definitely also:
> 
> - gear weight centralized and lowered in frame bag for better handling
> - narrow bike means much much much easier pushing during steep singletrack hike-a-bike
> ...


It will also fit in a bike box easier . See y'all in a month.


----------



## Iamrockandroll13 (Feb 10, 2013)

Rig from my bikepacking trip to Assateague Island, not technically mine, demo from the shop I work at, but I have a 2015 on order.


----------



## Rei Miraa (Jul 31, 2014)

Ooo say hi to the ponies for me. I need to go back. After seeing a lot of these frame bags I am tempted to make my own. I'm sure there must be a sewing pattern out there.


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

update on my rig, salsa fargo gen2.

yard sale by mbeganyi, on Flickr

thats not a moon by mbeganyi, on Flickr

finally have my water in the frame bag, used a sawyer mini this weekend and like it... mounted inline to my hydro hose on the bars.

IMG_3162 by mbeganyi, on Flickr


----------



## ridemtn (Aug 25, 2009)

bmike said:


> update on my rig, salsa fargo gen2.


Great job! Very efficient setup, I like your ideas. The retractable hose reel and the Sawyer on the bladder. Cockpit extender is well utilized too, everything seems well thought out and solid.

Would love to see a complete gear list. Thanks

Posted w/ Tapatalk via Android


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

ridemtn said:


> Great job! Very efficient setup, I like your ideas. The retractable hose reel and the Sawyer on the bladder. Cockpit extender is well utilized too, everything seems well thought out and solid.
> 
> Would love to see a complete gear list. Thanks


thanks... partial list, pulled from notes from previous trips. it all changes, depending on the season, mood, etc. (a slightly heavier setup with rain gear, cold gear and a change of clothes i feel could work for a much longer trip... once you have enough gear for a 2-3 day trip, it doesn't take much to go longer (assuming resupply, etc.)

Personal:
Glasses
Contact Case
Sunglasses
Maps / Cue cards
Phone 
Wallet
Knife

Electronics:
Spot 
GPS
Camera
Batteries (can now top off a battery or run the GPS from my dyno hub)
Headlamp and / or Fenix flashlight and helmet mount

Meds:
Eye drops
Contact Solution
Tums
Ibuprofen
Zyrtec (allergy)
TP
Shovel
Wipes
Lantiseptic 
Hand sanitizer (in feed bag mesh pocket for easy use!)

Cook Kit:
Gigapower Stove
Ti Pot
Ti Mug (if luxury camping)
Bear bag with line
Spork

Food: 
Varies per season, trip. Split up between tail bag and feed bags on bars

Hydration (in frame bag)
Platy Bladder
Sawyer Mini inline
Aqua Mira drops (in with medical stuff)
Spare bottle, if needed for refill / electrolyte (on fork, or frame, if needed)

Shelter (in rear bag, or on frame)
TarpTent Contrail
Pole
Stakes

Sleep (in front harness)
Big Agnes FishHawk 30d Down Sleeping bag
Big Agnes insulated air core pad

Bike Mech (in jerry can and in frame bag
Tube
Patch kit
Tire boot
Pump
Multitool (w/ pliers)
Multitool (bike, with chain tool
Derailler hanger
Brake pads (1 set)
Zip ties
Electrical tape
Chain Lube
Brake / Shifter Cable
Chain link

Clothes: (destination / weather dependent, in tail bag or frequently used items in Wingnut pack, if used)
Boxers
Woolie
T-shirt
MUSA pants
Cycling Vest
Arm warmers
Cycling gloves
Rain jacket
Headnet if req'd
Spare socks if wet / cold﻿


----------



## modbog (Jun 17, 2011)

Captain Cobb said:


> My Salsa Mukluk, custom front rack for my sleeping bag and tent, Revelate bags for the rest. Just completed a four day 350 mile tour of the California Lost Coast. Everything worked flawless.


were you at standish-hickey around the 1st of august? i think we may have met as you were rolling out of camp...


----------



## Captain Cobb (Mar 23, 2010)

modbog said:


> were you at standish-hickey around the 1st of august? i think we may have met as you were rolling out of camp...


That wouldn't have been me, I was west of Standish Hickey on Usal road and hwy 1 on the 5th. We weren't too far off though.


----------



## lextek (Mar 24, 2004)

Playing around with set-up for an overnighter. Gravel, doubletrack and pavement. Just need to figure the water carrying part out.


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

I might just say use a light camelbak since you are carrying all your gear in the packs no need to put more of it in your back.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

lextek said:


> View attachment 921430
> 
> 
> Playing around with a set-up for first overnighter. Just need to get the water storage figured out.












Using hose clamps you can get .7L on the stem at easy reach and 1.5L-2L on the DT for long stretches without water.

Works great and easily removable when you are not on tour. :thumbsup:


----------



## jbphilly (Feb 22, 2012)

A more elegant solution for a bottle on the stem is the King Cage top cap mount. It's worked great for me, although when possible I prefer not having it mounted.


----------



## lextek (Mar 24, 2004)

Stem space is taken up by a Garmin now. I mounted the second cage on the seat tube. Would need side entry cages for it to work better. Put a small soft bottle in the frame bag. Maybe another soft bottle in the seat bag or look at mounting something on the fork.


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

lextek said:


> Stem space is taken up by a Garmin now. I mounted the second cage on the seat tube. Would need side entry cages for it to work better. Put a small soft bottle in the frame bag. Maybe another soft bottle in the seat bag or look at mounting something on the fork.


get a bladder in there. run a hose to the front, use an ID badge reel, or get one of the dedicated ones from Showers Pass... I can get a 70oz in my Tangle on my IndyFab, and a larger one on my Fargo.

Untitled by mbeganyi, on Flickr



__
https://flic.kr/p/mSVnVR
 by mbeganyi, on Flickr

cockpit on the fargo by mbeganyi, on Flickr


----------



## Clayton97 (Sep 10, 2014)

This is my full ride set-up. I move the sleeping pad to the bottom of my pack when riding.


Once I get to the site and set up camp, I strip the gear down to this, and proceed to ride!


----------



## Clayton97 (Sep 10, 2014)

Couldn't figure out how to delete a messed up post... so I'm just changing it to "Hi... everyone have a great night"


----------



## rlcanon (Apr 27, 2013)

I carry a 64oz insulated growler below the down tube on my ECR and Krampus. The 29+ has just enough Q for the cranks to slip by and the weight is nice and low. The orange straps are called Pronghorn straps and one is more than enough in consort with a TwoFish velcro-on growler cage.


----------



## SchuMi2 (Sep 12, 2014)




----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

Access 29er with pannier racks, cheapo bags. I built this bike almost entirely from the parts bin. I think I only bought a new chain and Avid BB7 brakes and new shifter and brake cables.

I'm using a Planet Bike KOKO rear pannier rack that I had to modify to fit over the brake caliper. It's a cheap rack, but it was the beefiest thing I could find without spending real money. I expect it will show cracks at some point. When that happens, if I ride it enough for that to happen, I'll invest in a better rack.





Currently, I'm only doing overnighters, but I expect to expand as I get a better idea of what I'm doing.

That fork is a Reba that somebody on MTBR gave me because it was leaking air. I replaced the air o-ring seals, and it still leaked. The walls of the air chamber must have been scored or something. So, I converted it to a coil spring. Perfect for this. At least now if anything fails, it will still be rideable... unless the coil breaks, which is very unlikely. Anyway, Reba with coil spring is crazy plush... perfect for this. Lockout still works, although the damper side of the fork leaks oil out of the top. It's fine as long as I don't store the bike upside down. Not bad for only $60 invested.


----------



## Addy Marx (Jul 18, 2009)

*Chilcotins Set Up August 2014*

My set up from a 4 day trip in the Chilcotins this past August long weekend. I made the bike bags.
Fun times in fun places.


----------



## alaskadude (Nov 9, 2013)

*This is my Surly LHT Deluxe w/S&S couplers. Taking it to Asia*


----------



## jeff.morton (Mar 21, 2014)

My modest rig


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

^^^ behold the Mighty Krampus. 

Nice to see another Green Bikepacking Machine :thumbsup:


----------



## jeff.morton (Mar 21, 2014)

vikb said:


> ^^^ behold the Might Krampus.
> 
> Nice to see another Green Bikepacking Machine :thumbsup:


Thank you sir


----------



## hydepark (Jul 23, 2007)

Surly Big "Fat" Dummy! Rabbit hole 26" x 50mm rims with 26 x 3" Dirt Wizard tire front and Maxxis DH tire in rear.


----------



## RobertAxle142 (Mar 19, 2013)

*BOB Trailer with Front Old Man Mountain Rack*

















Trek Fuel EX 9.8 29'er

Front rack - Old Man Mountain. They make the most bomber racks. We've used them for touring all over the world. Rack is attached to the front axle with a Robert Axle manufactured thru-axle that Old Man Mountain sells. Ortlieb panniers.

BOB Trailer with Robert Axle Project thru-axle for attaching the BOB.

This was on a quick single track tour in Oregon to get some more riding in before the snow flies. The rack in the front balances the trailer and makes for a killer ride, whether bombing down windy single track or climbing up a roots and rocks.

We've been longtime BOB Trailer fans as they track like a dream on single track and allow you to take a six pack of beer if desired.


----------



## FrontRanger (Apr 28, 2004)

Great setup. Glad to see someone making thru axles for the BOB


----------



## RobertAxle142 (Mar 19, 2013)

Yeah, thanks. It has been an endeavor born out of passion for bike touring with a BOB Trailer. I love the set up.

We also make axles that allow for hitch mount trailers such as Chariot, Thule, Burley, etc.


----------



## C. Alshus (Jun 29, 2004)

From a five day trip in january.


----------



## Welshboy (Jan 30, 2013)

Karate Monkey with all Revelate Designs on recent trip from Italy to Switzerland


----------



## catsh16 (Jul 11, 2006)

*Xtracycle = offroad cargo machine*









Daily commuter and tour rig. 
Xtracycle on a Sp. stunt jumper with, krampus 29er front fork. All bags by UpSki. 
UpSki - Wind Mountaineering

Pictures from Schofield Pass during weeklong on/off road Carbondale - Aspen - BV - Crestedbutte - Marble (Colordado).









With the super-low center of gravity and long wheelbase, I found this to be more stable than the previous trip on a fatbike.


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

Fargo sold. Krampus the new rig. Waiting for a Rohloff to arrive for a wheel rebuild.


IMG_3809 by mbeganyi, on Flickr


----------



## thesilversurfer (Oct 25, 2011)

My bikepacking rig from a trip in the Canadian Rockies this year. 2012 Aluminum Fatback 170mm, expedition fork, 90mm UMA's, full Sram XO, Hadley Hubs and Thomson and Ritchey hardware. Full Relevate and Porcelain Rocket bag setup. Lots of storage and she rolls super good for a loading fatty. Riding fat all year round.


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

Coworkers lent me a Fatback, rack and bags/panniers so I could give bikecamping a shot.

40 miles, ~8K footies and 3 days later I am hooked.

rad time. caught like eleventymillion bass


----------



## Nomad Ninja (Sep 2, 2007)

Where did you go?


----------



## Nomad Ninja (Sep 2, 2007)

My buddy and I did a bike packing trip to Henry Coe last year, had some luck but not eleventymillion. I'm a bike packer in Ben Lomond, if you're ever looking for new routes or challenges, hit me up with a PM. We try to do trips once a month, quick over nighters all around the Bay Area. In fact we're heading back to Coe on Thanksgiving weekend for an overnighter at Coit Lake (weather permitting). Glad you had a good experience, I'm surprise I don't meet more bike packers in the Bay Area, primo locations for quick overnights.


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

Nomad Ninja said:


> Where did you go?


Henry Coe State Park in Northern CA. Mississippi Lake was on fire for Bass. Coit Lake was good as well - just much smaller fishies.

I was primarily using 4" handpours on a carolina setup...top water jigs (like a jitterbug) were effective as well.

made it fun with 4lb test 

this pic is like 3' from Designated Wilderness 









camp spot on Mississippi lake









Coit lake sunrise


----------



## mpharris (Jul 10, 2009)

My fargo setup for the great allegheny passage

Sent from my Apple II using Tapatalk


----------



## lextek (Mar 24, 2004)

Some beautiful photos. It's been nasty weather here in Westen New York.


----------



## SimpleJon (Mar 28, 2011)

*A couple of pics of the Monkey*

Crummy iPhone pics - A mixture of revelate and JPaks bags from a 3 dayer done in Malaysia as prep from the Munda Biddi which I went on in Oct 14. The 180mm rotors and bars hadn't arrived, but otherwise as is . Will post some pics as soon as I get them extracted from a damaged SD card.
The XX1 was also on there temporarily (always was destined for a new FS build), The Monkey now has a Rohloff.


----------



## younox (Mar 7, 2012)

my ex 










my current


----------



## mdilthey (Dec 15, 2014)

My 20" Surly Karate Monkey outfitted for a little overnighter in Western Mass. Check out more pictures and a full kit list Here.


----------



## Co-opski (Oct 24, 2013)

three fatbacks on one page. Way to go page #25!!


----------



## RogboAK (Jun 1, 2011)

I thought I posted these once before, but here they are again! Custom skewer and fork on the B.O.B to addapt to my Borealis Yampa.


----------



## jbphilly (Feb 22, 2012)

younox said:


> my current


How's the Carradice saddlebag work for off-road riding? I considered one for a while, but ended up ordering a soft bikepacking-style bag instead...it loses on volume, but AFAIK wins on weight, price (after you factor in all the extra hardware for the Carradice), lack of attachment points and screws to work loose, and width/weight distribution. Still, the idea of having more than 14L to work with back there is appealing.


----------



## jdee2wheels (Nov 29, 2010)

younox said:


> my ex
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Curious to hear your reasons for switching bikes. Also wondering why you didn't carry the rohloff over to the new bike.


----------



## Harryonaspot (Oct 5, 2004)

I am wondering how you like the Carradice seatbag.
Thanks


----------



## younox (Mar 7, 2012)

jbphilly said:


> How's the Carradice saddlebag work for off-road riding? I considered one for a while, but ended up ordering a soft bikepacking-style bag instead...it loses on volume, but AFAIK wins on weight, price (after you factor in all the extra hardware for the Carradice), lack of attachment points and screws to work loose, and width/weight distribution. Still, the idea of having more than 14L to work with back there is appealing.


Well, that's all true and actually I can't really tell much (only that it's a lot more comfortable and versatile) as it's brand new. But I've been riding with some guys using them and they seem to do a great job. So I went and got myself one to try. 
Though I think it's definitely more the bag for long touring where comfort and durability wins over lightweight.


----------



## younox (Mar 7, 2012)

jdee2wheels said:


> Curious to hear your reasons for switching bikes. Also wondering why you didn't carry the rohloff over to the new bike.


Well, it's been several reasons and actually nothing special in particular ..
First, in my area and with its provided terrain, I simply can't use the fatbikes benefits, so it's basically just slower and heavier (especially as it is build as a touring bike). And those long trips that take advantage of its features are happening only once a year or so.
Second, the opportunity to swap was just perfect. Mike, who I sold it too, could really use it and was super happy to have the opportunity to swap in the middle of his south america tour and for me, the 29er is better for allround use at the moment. Though it's just a temporary solution, as I'm planing to build a belt drive pinion something with suspension fork. But that's quite a bit of money that needs to be saved and I need some kind of touring bike in between.
And third, I just like to try new things.

I guess at some point I'm going to build another fatbike but at the moment, I simply don't need it resp. can't use it to its full capabilities.


----------



## NZPeterG (Mar 31, 2008)

*My Specialized Awol*

Hi all 
Well i'm just started setting up my Awol for Bikepacking because i'll be riding in the Kiwi Brevet Kiwi Brevet 2015









Kiwi Pete :thumbsup:


----------



## TheAxiom (Jan 15, 2015)

*When you just need to get out there...*

This is my 199? (I think?) Iron Horse AT-10 that I found in the garbage and rebuilt. I'm in grad school in IL and had a bunch of backpacking equipment, a rack with Wald baskets and a Carradice Camper Longflap, so I went with it.

I'm slowly moving up in the world this year. I've got a great set of Thule commuter panniers to work with my Pack 'n Pedal (nee' Freeload) rack and will do for some short weekend stuff. I'm working on getting a frame and handlebar bag for my next spring break trip.

In a year or two, hoping to crack the Great Divide with this bike.


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

Currently buliding up my IGH now. And planning on another big o fender for the rear.


----------



## krull (Apr 24, 2009)

2 Souls Quarterhorse with MYOG Bikepacking Setup:











The seatbag is dropper post compatible and carries my 700g down sleeping bag.


----------



## pokerface (Sep 8, 2007)

*biketouring set-up*









Here's my set-up. Taken in Sahuaripa, Sonora, Mexico. Surly ECR with Rohloff on Duallys/Knards loops. Been bouncing on this set-up on some dirt and paved roads since Alaska minus a detour to the Pacific Coast due to high snow when we were in Montana.

A bit on the wee bit heavy side compared to what I've seen here so clearly I'm envy. My wife is sending her panniers and rack back to Toronto when we arrive in Zacatecas and will have a bikepacking set-up. I have most of our camping stuffs so combing the web for some help. I'm finding a multi-year tour seems a bit more challenging in terms of striking the right balance in choosing the equipment/gear that I need to carry.

Though we're currently on a multi-year tour, I still want to get some ideas how can I cull my current load. It's so easy to fall into the 4 panniers, duffel bag on top of the rear rack, and bar bag set-up especially when you consider the clothing and gear you might need for the whole 4 seasons.

I'm curious what kind of gears you guys use when you have a bikepacking set-up. TIA.

Dean
instagram.com/pedalling_slow


----------



## Harryonaspot (Oct 5, 2004)

Hi. Just read thru your crazyguy blog. Looks like a great trip. I am planning the same trip for next year and trying to figure gear and bags as well. I have toured with full panniers and full bikepacking gear. I will probably go with a hybrid setup like you have. I used a setup like that for 10 weeks in NZ a few years ago and was happy with it. 
As far as suggestions go, it would help if you posted your gear list. Or pm me for more discussion. Good luck


----------



## jbphilly (Feb 22, 2012)

My Pugsley in Wadi Rum earlier this month.

There are 5 (count 'em) 1-liter water bottles on the frame itself, which leaves the entire frame bag free for food. The handlebar roll is pretty much just a quilt, a few clothes, and a tent (footprint and fly only), plus odds and ends in the pocket bag. The gas tank has snacks and the normal contents of my pockets (phone, wallet, passport, Leatherman). The saddlebag has the rest of the clothes (I brought a lot for that trip, expecting cold nights) and a Thermarest sits on top.

I also had a daypack, which I could fill when needed with another 3 liters of water, and more food. I never really needed as much food as I had, but I was glad for the extra water capacity. I also skipped a potset and stove on this trip, and some bike tools as I was riding with a couple other people and mooched off their pump/multitools.

For warmer-weather trips I'd save a bunch of space by bringing less clothing - in particular, my fleece and bike pants were bulky. I'm planning another several-day outing this next week and expecting much warmer weather so I'll have to see if I can consolidate things to the point of not needing a backpack.


----------



## sonoma_traveler (Apr 25, 2012)

Julian, that Wadi Rum trip, on your website, looked incredible. Great photos. Nick and Lael have previously inspired me by looking at their websites. It must have been interesting riding with them. Thanks.


----------



## pokerface (Sep 8, 2007)

Harryonaspot said:


> Hi. Just read thru your crazyguy blog. Looks like a great trip. I am planning the same trip for next year and trying to figure gear and bags as well. I have toured with full panniers and full bikepacking gear. I will probably go with a hybrid setup like you have. I used a setup like that for 10 weeks in NZ a few years ago and was happy with it.
> As far as suggestions go, it would help if you posted your gear list. Or pm me for more discussion. Good luck


I'll post a kit list here so everybody can chime in incl. my wife's since we''re sharing gears.

Dean


----------



## She&I (Jan 4, 2010)

krull, I dig your setup. Nice work.

First time out overnight on this bike, rigged for four days with decent resupply options and technical riding here:









PDF of the image above is here.


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

Surly Krampus in Bikepacking Kit by mbeganyi, on Flickr

Surly Krampus in Bikepacking Kit by mbeganyi, on Flickr

Surly Krampus in Bikepacking Kit by mbeganyi, on Flickr


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

^^^^ nice work Mike. :thumbsup:

Krampus FTW!


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

vikb said:


> ^^^^ nice work Mike. :thumbsup:
> 
> Krampus FTW!


Thanks Vik. S24O tonight. First of the season.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

Latest bikepacking setup for my Krampus.

The Porcelain Rocket Mr. Fusion seatbag is very rigidly mounted when riding, but pops off the bike easily for unpacking/use around camp. Nice upgrade. :thumbsup:


----------



## asollie (May 13, 2014)

I'm doing an overnight tonight to test my setup in awful weather. Should be fun!


----------



## smartsnake (Sep 30, 2014)

My rig is on the left, I travel comfortably. Not sure what that other thing on the right is for?


----------



## TheirOnlyPortrait (Dec 30, 2014)

Hola!

I few days ago I returned from my first warm up trip (bikepacking Northern Argentina). My ride was an old dirt jumper (Kona Cowan) with a few upgrades (higher seatpost, gears, DIY bags, Maxxis 26x2.4)... obviously it wasn't the best choice for this trip, but it was the one I own and got the job done 

Saludos,
Federico

PS: As soon as I'm able to put together a decent off-road touring bike I'll be heading to Chile to ride Carretera Austral as my 2nd warm up trip!


----------



## TheirOnlyPortrait (Dec 30, 2014)

Geeze6700 said:


> Here is my bike pack gear. I prefer to keep the weight off the frame to improve bike handling.
> Total pack weight without food and water 7 lbs solo or 5lbs 9oz with partner sharing.
> Gear:
> Pack - zpacks zero backpack small with webbing belt and side compression straps
> ...


Hola Geeze6700!

LOVELY setup... I wish I could travel SO light 

Saludos,
Federico


----------



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)

My old rig, it's retired now and regulated to grocery getting! lol



NEW rig, 2015 Ghost Kato, Rogue Panda seat bag, Oveja Negra front end loader, 2 feed bags that hold 32 oz nalgene bottles perfectly and a pocket/roll thing that wraps around my bedroll (found those at a gun show of all places). Two top tube storage bags. All I need now is a frame bag, will get that later sometime. That little round white thing on the back is an inflatable solar lamp called the Luci it works awesome!


----------



## seedub (Nov 16, 2005)

*First production run Krampus. Stripped down for an all-day epic ride.*


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

seedub said:


> View attachment 993090


I like it. Another Mighty Krampus beating the trails into submission.


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

I've gone bikepacking before, but never with a rackless system, and not on anything really rough. So when my buddy pinged me to do a singletrack bikepacking trip here in Maryland for a 3-day weekend, it took a little convincing and the promise from other friends that I could borrow some of their bikepacks.

One friend loaned me his Revelate Terrapin seatpack and handlebar Harness, while another loaned me the Gas Tank. I bit the bullet and coughed up the dough for the Jones SpaceFrame pack, after having no success trying to fit other framepacks into the center. I also figured it would be a great bare bones pack for this bike, even if I didn't fall headlong into the whole bikepacking thing.


Jones SpaceFrame in Bikepacking Mode by Ricky deLeyos, on Flickr

The plan was to ride from his house in downtown Frederick, up to the Watershed, then meander by Camp David, hitting as much singletrack as we could until we ultimately hit Michaux in Pennsylvania, some 55+ miles away. I had no idea what route he intended; I was just along for the ride.


Bikepacking by Ricky deLeyos, on Flickr

As we started on Friday evening after work, it was hot, with the traditional Mid-Atlantic mugginess making it a slightly unpleasant experience from the start. About 7 miles in, and nearing the top of the mountain, my rear Avid BB-7 brakes started to make that "_cha-chung-cha-chung!_" sound that could only mean one thing: the brake pads were so thin that the spreader pin was starting to hit the rotor, i.e., the brake was useless.

Somewhat embarrassingly, I haven't put many miles on this beauty of a bike since I got my fat bike, so I just assumed that all was well with it and didn't really bother to give it a once over. Bikepacking was going to be the Jones' new calling, but I totally forgot to check the brake pads! :madman:

When we hit the rocky singletrack, downhills weren't completely scary or out of control, but they definitely had a lot of pucker moments, relying mostly on the front pads and very little of the rear. There were a few times I had to stop and pull out more straps to tighten down the loads. Things waggled, and I was finding out over each boulder dropped, root hit, and micro-jumps what needed to be cinched and where.


Big Rock by Joe W, on Flickr

After setting up camp and while eating dinner, he asked me if I wanted to continue, or amend the label of the trip to "S24O Gear Test". With the gnats buzzing all around me, wiping the pouring sweat out of my eyes with my near-cramped hand from the braking-deathclutch, it took me all of a minute to decide this weekend wouldn't be _epic_ adventure I thought it would be. He laughed and said it was cool because he really just wanted to check the trail-worthiness of his homemade packs before he really got out there.


Testing the Sturdiness of Homemade Bikepacks by Ricky deLeyos, on Flickr

When we got up the next day, of course he led me down and up the hardest trails he could think of (that didn't require a full face helmet) before getting back to his house. It was the price I had to pay for cutting the weekend and the mileage way shorter than planned. It was worth it. The alternative was suicide, especially after my front brakes decided they were done too!


----------



## peeps be peeping (Jun 16, 2015)

This was my rig for seven days out of Nome, Alaska. 2010 Giant XTC 1 with Revelate Harness, Revelate Gas Tank, frame bag made by me, panniers borrowed from Mom, and backpack full of food. It was a fantastic trip!


----------



## andreysalad (Oct 31, 2013)

Inbred 29er. Bags made in Murmansk, Russia.


----------



## wagonguy1989 (Jun 19, 2015)

I have not necessarily bikepacked yet, BUT I do ride with a toptube framebag for all my small tools, a custom seatpack (I made) , and a basic rear rack I can strap anything I need to on... I use it everywhere, but want to plan a pack trip soon

few questions...
when you have a front rack or bag, does is have much more self steer? (I ride a fatbike with 100mm rims and 4.0 tires)
where does everyone get those awesome huge water bottles?
is it more comfortable to do these LONG rides with regular bars? or drop bars?
whats main necessities needed besides tent, food,fishing/hunt gear, and tools?
I think that's all the q's for now... thanks in advance for the response!


----------



## big_papa_nuts (Mar 29, 2010)

Bars are personal preference (comfort is subjective). People do long rides without issue with either type of bar all the time. The one thing you will notice is provisions for different hand positions. Drops have that inherently (but have some geo requirements people tend to over look), but not all MTB bars do. This is why barends, aero bars, and Jones bars are so common on bikepacking bikes.


----------



## klord1 (Apr 12, 2015)

Here's my main bikepacking rig: Surly ECR on a recent bikepacking trip from Prescott to Crown King, AZ:


















And here's my Niner Rip 9 set up for bikepacking trips that contain a lot of singletrack (not the most comfortable on the ECR) - the Jandd frame bag fits pretty well on this frame:


----------



## mdilthey (Dec 15, 2014)

This is my Sram X9 Surly Karate Monkey.

I have no idea what year the frame is, but it still has cantilever brake bosses, a standard 1 1/8" head tube (non-tapered), and no brace on the head tube end of the top tube. The fork is a Surly Ogre fork, with the extra bottle mounts, and also has cantilever brake bosses. I'm probably never going to use cantis, but it's good to have the option in an emergency.










This was my loadout for a weekend 110-miler with my girlfriend. I'm carrying her stuff and my stuff, so I needed panniers.










Here it is naked, with a front rack and aero-bars.

There's a lot more pictures and a full gear list on my site. Thanks for looking!


----------



## TitanofChaos (Jun 13, 2011)

XL karate monkey, fargo fork, 3x9 deore

Still playing with weight distribution but here's the breakdown so far

harness, sleeping bag
pockets, food
gas tank, sunscreen, chapstick, food
feedbag, beverage, trash/wrappers
anything cage/bags, tent base on one side, tent tarp on the other
frame bag, tent poles/stakes, spare parts, repair kit, hygiene items
saddle bag, (everything inside another stuff sack) sleeping pad, clothing


----------



## asollie (May 13, 2014)

I put some pictures on my blog showing everything I'm taking on the Colorado Trail.

Colorado Trail Preparation, Part 1 - The Earth Remains

Colorado Trail Preparation, Part 2 - The Earth Remains


----------



## NickandBruce (Sep 18, 2014)

asollie said:


> I put some pictures on my blog showing everything I'm taking on the Colorado Trail.
> 
> Colorado Trail Preparation, Part 1 - The Earth Remains
> 
> Colorado Trail Preparation, Part 2 - The Earth Remains


Cool stuff! Have you tried dehydrating your own food? Good way to eat veg good and cheap on the trail!


----------



## wagonguy1989 (Jun 19, 2015)

Probably a weird question, but does anyone bikepack with a small trailer? or is that too inconvenient for weight and maneuverability? im just curious because I haven't seen it yet... thanks


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

wagonguy1989 said:


> Probably a weird question, but does anyone bikepack with a small trailer? or is that too inconvenient for weight and maneuverability? im just curious because I haven't seen it yet... thanks












It's possible. Depending what you are doing.






I'd prefer not to unless I really couldn't haul what I needed on my bike.


----------



## Aushiker (Sep 27, 2007)

wagonguy1989 said:


> Probably a weird question, but does anyone bikepack with a small trailer? or is that too inconvenient for weight and maneuverability? im just curious because I haven't seen it yet... thanks












I have used an Extrawheel Voyager trailer as my MTB at the time was not really setup for bikepacking/touring.

I have also used a BOB trailer way back in the beginning when the Munda Biddi Trail was only open for the first stage.

Andrew


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

I did my first few trips with a BOB. Not my preference now, but it works and it does have some advantages. Most importantly, it`s probably the simplest way to try out packing without dropping a lot of money. You can use whatever rummage sale or Walmart gear you can scrounge up or cobble together and have no problem lashing it all on there. Of course, it`ll weigh a ton, but that gives you something to work on for future trips if you like the first one. And the trailer will continue to come in handy even if you don`t use it again for camping gear- I haven`t camped with mine in several years, but I put it to use every month hauling off the absurd amount of cardboard boxes that my wife seems to accumulate.


----------



## wagonguy1989 (Jun 19, 2015)

THANKS for the responses! im thinking about taking my lil girl out on a 3dayer here soon, so id be packed with a 3yr old and all our equipment....!

talk about a good way to lose some uneeded weight! lol

anybody done a trip 3 or more days with their offspring?


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

wagonguy1989 said:


> anybody done a trip 3 or more days with their offspring?












https://vikapproved.wordpress.com/2013/07/31/chilcotin-3-lakes-tour/

PM MTBR member coldbike [aka Doug] for some detailed kid-packing notes. :thumbsup:


----------



## wagonguy1989 (Jun 19, 2015)

vikb said:


> https://vikapproved.wordpress.com/2013/07/31/chilcotin-3-lakes-tour/
> 
> PM MTBR member coldbike [aka Doug] for some detailed kid-packing notes. :thumbsup:


WOW.... that looks like a whole load of fun!!!!

now just gotta wait till #2 is old enufff to take out for a few days!


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

vikb said:


> https://vikapproved.wordpress.com/2013/07/31/chilcotin-3-lakes-tour/
> 
> PM MTBR member coldbike [aka Doug] for some detailed kid-packing notes. :thumbsup:


Doug is one of my Dad Heroes...

We are doing a (flat) Dad and Daughters (2) trip at the end of the month on the Yuba Mundo. 21 miles to a local state park, with a bike ferry trip involved.
Can't wait.
Nothing as remote or as interesting as the trip Vik mentioned... but it will be our first try at family camping / tripping. 
The Yuba will be close to 500 pounds with dad, kids, and gear on board.


----------



## ECR (Sep 25, 2013)

Muru Mungo (Ti Krampus):

















Future Upgrades: Chupacabras and steeper stem.


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

I see you have a bottle from Geno's shop. You must be in MN.


----------



## wagonguy1989 (Jun 19, 2015)

ECR said:


> View attachment 1005650
> 
> 
> View attachment 1005651
> ...


THOSE.......BAGS.....ARE.......sexy 

they would look great on my hummer (fatty)


----------



## kbunning (Jul 29, 2015)

*Newbie ... first time setup - advice?*

Hi Everyone!
Newbie to bike packing ... putting together my first setup. Looking at an El Mariachi 2 (2013) gently used. Any advice on quality of components, wheels, etc. I like this bike and think it would well for a first timer. ... some concern about the quality of wheels though. Any advice would be appreciated.

Here's a link to the bike: Salsa El Mariachi 2 29er Mountain Bike 15in Small Shimano SLX Manitou | eBay


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

not really hardcore, not really backpacking by definition - ... bike path, dirt roads... only ~18 miles each day (plus some bonus miles for a lost shoe...)
but my first overnight with my girls...

Yuba Mundo by Mike, on Flickr

we were probably over 440#s rolling weight - bike + dad + girls + gear + food + water.

can't wait for my next solo trip, and can't wait for my next trip with the girls.


----------



## 2:01 (May 10, 2010)

Yes, that is the exact reason why I bought my Big Dummy. Two years later, still looking for that first bike packing trip with the girls. Hopefully soon.


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

TobyGadd said:


> Disadvantages of full-suspension:
> 
> 
> Extra stuff to break and maintain. Keeping pivots and shocks functioning properly takes time and money. Blowing a shock halfway to nowhere would be a drag.
> ...


This could be a big issue. Suspension bikes usually don't have much room inside the frame for a frame bag, and might limit where you can strap other bags.

The only real advantage a suspension bike will have is saving your bones from rattling around over the choppy stuff. Suspension bikes can reduce fatigue quite a bit for just sit-down pedaling, but you're right in that they aren't going to climb as well.

When I'm dirt touring, I'm not really riding trails with much chop anyway. I use a suspension fork, and that is nice to reduce pressure on my wrists, but I'm close to going rigid.


----------



## big_papa_nuts (Mar 29, 2010)

I have been thinking about the suspension issue a lot recently. Part of me thinks it's silly to not have it. I mean, you wouldn't find many other modern wheeled vehicles without. It make a lot of sense from a comfort and control standpoint. 

But I can also see the disadvantages, complexity being the big one. 

I have actually been doing a bit of research into simply suspension designs and am lusting over a YBB frame at the moment. The designs seems to have a lot of advantage, with cost being the only downside. I also like the Willits B2B design, but haven't herd much feedback. Thudbuster can also be a nice add on, if you not to sensitive to fit issues.

The front seems a little easier. Most coil forks, in my experience, will tolerate a fair amount of neglect. Big tires also work well. The over thinker in me has been designing a fork around a Head Shock/Action Tec type design. Small coil and damper that lives in the steerer, cartridge style assembly for easy replacement, Fargo fork lowers. It'll never get made, just nice to dream.


----------



## schnee (Oct 15, 2005)

Here's a rig I rode around Sweden occasionally. 
- Niner EMD9 with carbon fork
- Revelate bags
- Hilleberg tent
- Marmot bag
- Showers pass rain gear


----------



## karld (May 23, 2009)

Beginner's (low investment) set-up, with links at bottom, of my first trip Bikepacking Shakedown Cruise: Equipment & Gear Thoughts | AlphaRoaming


----------



## She&I (Jan 4, 2010)

karld said:


> Beginner's (low investment) set-up, with links at bottom, of my first trip Bikepacking Shakedown Cruise: Equipment & Gear Thoughts | AlphaRoaming


Perfectly imperfect :thumbsup: This to me is the soul of bikepacking - just going, whether or not gear is state-of-art. But not recklessly, as your SPOT attests. Bravo, karld. Thanks for the run down.

Mike


----------



## intheways (Apr 19, 2004)

tomikazi said:


> Mt rose to big meadow on TRT with a couple side trips. Then back to Mr Toads and take that down and out.


I just came across this post. How was toads on the Mariachi? It kicked my but on a 4" 29er.


----------



## riderx (Jan 6, 2004)

Summer bike packing kit. If it is not buggy and there isn't a chance of rain, the tent is replaced with a SOL emergency bivy. Rain jacket gets tossed in if the chance of rain is high. Been going back and forth between the Jetboil set up and just the stove with a kettle. Weight is the same, but I think I'm liking the kettle option better.

More detailed (but imperfect) breakdown on the individual pix at https://www.flickr.com/photos/singlespeedoutlaw/albums/72157658057182175


----------



## toni31 (Jul 22, 2012)

biker_eric said:


> Here is my krampug in bikepacking mode...


Where do you guys buy these kind of bike bags? (steering wheel, frame and seat)


----------



## riderx (Jan 6, 2004)

toni31 said:


> Where do you guys buy these kind of bike bags? (steering wheel, frame and seat)


I made my own, but there is a thread for bag makers at the top of this forum. Lots of options.


----------



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)

toni31 said:


> Where do you guys buy these kind of bike bags? (steering wheel, frame and seat)


http://forums.mtbr.com/bikepacking-bike-expedition/bikepacking-gear-bags-who-makes-em-766873.html


----------



## grizzlebees (Aug 14, 2013)

Any love for all rigid steel?

Rear Sackville has tent (big agness seedhouse ul 2), sleeping pad (big agnes q core), sleeping quilt (jacks r better), and pillow (some rei one that everyone seems to have).
Front rack (top) has tools, headlamps, and misc. supplies
Front left pannier has clothes
Front right pannier has food, beer, and whiskey. Beer is wrapped in this insulating bag I get with my Blue Apron deliveries and an ice pack to keep cool. Canned beer only for the trails!


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

This past weekend's bikepacking rig was my Salsa Blackborow:










Gear breakdown:

*5L dry bag, strapped to handlebars with Voile ski straps:*

Klymit Static V sleeping pad
Silnylon tarp
Mountain Hardwear down jacket

*Revelate small front pocket:*

Princeton Tec headlamp
bandana
bag of turkey jerky
Nexcon solar phone charger
sun cap

*Revelate Gas Tank:*
various snacks
swiss army knife

*Revelate Jerry Can:*
spare tube
tire lever

*Revelate Tangle Bag:*
Jetboil Sol stove
Sawyer Mini water filter
Toaks Ti cup/spork 
lighter
random food

*Revelate Terrapin with 10L dry bag:*
Merino midweight top & bottom layer
Patagonia R1 hoody
spare socks
wool hat
nylon shorts
Marmot Atom sleeping bag
Crocs flip flops

The whole load rode great, even on rocky singletrack and stream crossings:


----------



## ECR (Sep 25, 2013)

ECR said:


> Future Upgrades: Chupacabras and steeper stem.


Muru Mungo (Ti Krampus):


----------



## rusheleven (Jan 19, 2012)

https://flic.kr/s/aHskmvqxb8
Whole Album

Bleary Eyed Camp by pavementgraveldirt, on Flickr

Fast Food by pavementgraveldirt, on Flickr

Taking a Break. by pavementgraveldirt, on Flickr

Surly Crosscheck by pavementgraveldirt, on Flickr

Plenty of water station fill ups along the way and I didn't end up using the camelbak that was strapped to the rear rack at all. Brought to much stuff in general as per usual. The boyscout has a hard time getting along with the ultralighter in me. Boyscout usually wins. (you know because he brought a gun and plenty of ammo while the ultralighter brought a razor blade that had been cut down.)


----------



## NickandBruce (Sep 18, 2014)

Mostly stock Krampus with Jones Loop Bar, Brooks C17 carved, split tube tubeless, Porcelain Rocket Mr. Fusion V2, DIY frame bag, and cannibalized Bontrager handlebar bag converted to gear roll.

My tent, poles, and sleeping pad go in handlebar the roll under the phone and GPS. The frame pack holds 3L of water, snacks, tools, tubes, and spare parts and batteries. The seatpack has a welded seam drybag so thats where I put the stuff thats ultra crucial to keep dry like spare clothes and the sleeping bag. I can also carry a trail running pack for an extra 2L bladder plus a bottle of sports drink, extra snacks, and carrying stuff when off the bike.

Low slung headlight compliments helmet mount. Only 1 ride (250 miles 3 days) on this setup so far, but I'm super stoked with it.


----------



## KB1JKI (May 1, 2015)

*Doesn't look like much yet... still waiting on zippers by the end of the month.*

I have patterns for frame Pack, and seat bag harness. I think the handlebar bag harness will be pretty straight forward. I will be using a 13L dry bag for the seat and 20L dry bag for the bars. I have Velcro, trim, nylon webbing, elastic cord, parachute clips, foam padding, nylon sheets, Codura Nylon and X-21 rip-stop laminated Nylon. I'm just waiting on the zippers. I will also make a pouch for atop the handlebar bag harness.


----------



## TheirOnlyPortrait (Dec 30, 2014)

Advocate cycles' hayduke 27.5+ titanium hardtail:

wtb scraper 45mm rims

wtb trailblazer 27.5×2.8 tires

rock shox reba rl 120mm (29″ boost)

shimano deore xt (1×10)

race face turbine crank set, 28t ring

shimano slx cs hg81, 11-36 cassette

race face chester 1″ riser handlebar

race face ride stem

race face chester seat post

ergon smc3 pro saddle

shimano xt trail pedals

ergon gs 2l grips

bike bag dude handlebar roll

bike bag dude custom frame bag

revelate designs viscacha seat bag

rear rack & halawa zero front panniers

ergon ba3 evo backpack


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

Coconino custom steel 29er frame
Waltworks custom steel fork
Pacenti TL28 32h rims
Maxxis Ikon 2.4
Phil Wood front hub
Alfine 8sp rear hub 20t 
Nexus 8 sp twist shifter
Avid Juicy 7 brakes (soon to be BB7)
RaceFace Evolve 34t 
Wellgo MG1
WTB Pure V
Thomson seatpost, stem
Chris King headset
Jones loop bar
Ergon GP1 grips

Rogue Panda custom frame pack
Rogue Panda large bar bag
Revelate jerry can
Revelate Viscacha seat pack
Camelbak HAWG

Jetboil w/ pot
Sawyer mini filter


Megamid silny
20° NF down bag
Neoair trekker pad


----------



## A1an (Jun 3, 2007)

Photo from my first test ride on my setup for my first bikepacking trip in couple weeks. Frame bag was made by a friend...it is setup with a removable shelf so I can run as one single big compartment for a hydration bladder or have two separate compartments and it will fit both of my 21" frames. Right now running hydration in the bag (need to get a hose extension) plus tubes, tools, and I'll have some other stuff to throw in there. In the seat bag I have my sleeping bag, pad, and contrail. Also have two feed bags (one an older Epic research feedbag, the other the newer Revelate version) and a Timbuk2 fuel tank.


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

Recent pic of my Krampus;

Krampus on the trail by Mike, on Flickr

Rohloff, dyno, rigged for late fall / early winter conditions with the extra anything cage HDs for a 3 day Adirondack trip.


----------



## Matterhorn (Feb 15, 2015)

bmike--

Looks like a great time. Really liked the "hot drink in the rain" photo. 

My trip last weekend was bright sun and temps in the 80s. Would have loved the cold/rain/trees etc..


----------



## dockat (Nov 2, 2015)

love this thread


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

Matterhorn said:


> bmike--
> 
> Looks like a great time. Really liked the "hot drink in the rain" photo.
> 
> My trip last weekend was bright sun and temps in the 80s. Would have loved the cold/rain/trees etc..


Temps in the 80s and I'd be curled up under a tree with iced tea or lemon aid or a beer. I love riding in the cool temps of the fall... maybe not as cold as it got on my trip...


----------



## Lewy (Aug 23, 2009)

Work in progress. Got the bike pretty much set up just need some gear. Just using it to commute at the moment.

2012 Trek Superfly with Krampus fork and plastidip paint job. Running 1x10 and Jonesbars. Bags by Bike Bag Dude.


----------



## jbphilly (Feb 22, 2012)

Lewy said:


>


Whoa, where is this?

Anyway, here's my latest outing on the Pugsley.


----------



## Lewy (Aug 23, 2009)

jbphilly said:


> Whoa, where is this?
> 
> Anyway, here's my latest outing on the Pugsley.


It's about 7kms from my house


----------



## trailnimal (Mar 1, 2004)

Lewy said:


> It's about 7kms from my house


guessing somewhere in australia


----------



## A1an (Jun 3, 2007)

Ended up running two bottles...one in cage and one in a feedbag. Hydration bladder was taking up too much room.


----------



## Lewy (Aug 23, 2009)

trailnimal said:


> guessing somewhere in australia


Yes. South Coast of NSW about 2hrs from Sydney.


----------



## Norsk (Sep 22, 2015)

Good day all, I thought I'd share my setup. This was during the Tuscobia 150 race in January. So, no bikepacking but all the right gear to do so. Sleeping bag/pad/bivy sack in the rear bag along with some extra clothes. Fuel on the down tube. Protien mix and hot coco in the two thermoses on the forks. Lots of food in the handle bar bag. Spare tube, chain,tool and first-aid kit in the frame bag. This year I plan on sliming it all down a bit. I think the whole shibang was about 60 lbs. Have a good day eh. Takk


----------



## ErikPlankton (Apr 8, 2014)

Here is my semifat setup for longer self supported tours:










Link to larger image:

__
https://flic.kr/p/16246641778


----------



## klord1 (Apr 12, 2015)

My ECR and my Dad's Fargo posing at the Mayer, AZ Circle K during a recent trip through the Bradshaw Mountains.


----------



## Alfred IV (Dec 12, 2015)

That's not MTB and that's pretty lightweight, but whatever!


----------



## Ailuropoda (Dec 15, 2010)

2014 Salsa El Mariachi Ti.

I'm training for the Tour Divide this June. I'm waiting for my frame pack for the front triangle but otherwise it's almost done. I've got all my gear except a sleeping pad and I'm looking for advice on that.

I'm either going to use a water bladder in the triangle pack and strap two cages under the down tube or go with two cages and a small hydration pack.

All the packs are from Revelate.

Niner Carbon Fork.

Wheel's manufacturing GXP bottom bracket.

White Industries M16 Rear Hub.

Stan's Flow rim in the back, Arch up front.

Shutter Precision PD8 generator hub in front with a Sinewave charger. I can charge my iPhone from close to zero to 100 percent in about eight hours. Charges my lights, too. 

Nite Rider Lumina 750 light. I can get about five hours of burn time on the low setting which, so far, seems to be plenty bright enough.

SRAM X9 2x10 with an 11-36 cassette and and 30/22 chainrings.

Geax Saguaro tires, running them tubeless. I have about 1500 miles on this set and they are still going strong.

Thudbuster seatpost. Really makes a difference.

Jones Loop H Bars.

SRAM Guide RS brakes

Time ATAC DH4 pedals. 

Etrex 30 GPS (also going to carry my Etrex 20 as a backup)

I can fit my bivvy tent and sleeping bag in the seat pack. The "Sweet roll" up front is for clothes and cold weather gear.


----------



## Alfred IV (Dec 12, 2015)

Don't forgot to take a power bank, in order to charge it when your iphone / lights are full. 
I'm not quite sure a Niterider with 5 hours is alright, would have been for something more powerfull / with a better burning time.... but i'm not quite an expert in off road.


----------



## Lone Desert Walker (Sep 15, 2011)

*Nice Rig Brah*



grizzlebees said:


> View attachment 1015446
> 
> 
> Any love for all rigid steel?


Nice rig brah, that what the hell I'm talkin about!! Keepin it real with the steel and the beer on ice!:thumbsup:


----------



## Ailuropoda (Dec 15, 2010)

Alfred IV said:


> Don't forgot to take a power bank, in order to charge it when your iphone / lights are full.
> I'm not quite sure a Niterider with 5 hours is alright, would have been for something more powerfull / with a better burning time.... but i'm not quite an expert in off road.


I also have a NiteRider 550 next to it; backup. It burns for four hours, easily, on the low power setting.

I'm hoping to get up early and ride in the dark for a few hours and do some night riding if the conditions and terrain permit it.

The lights seem okay. I've been doing a lot of night riding and have had no problems on dirt and gravel roads.


----------



## zushi_fisher (Aug 5, 2011)

*'88 Raleigh Chill, old rig but still camping well*

88 Raleigh Technium Chill. Still running well as a camper.


----------



## monolith (Jul 10, 2007)

Cotic Simple, with some BikeBagDude goodness. This was packed up to bivy out overnight on a little 220km loop last weekend here in NZ


----------



## jared.tarr (Jan 31, 2016)

chrisgardner73 said:


> I'm getting everything ready for my first trip next month, so...
> 
> Here's my rig; my Niner SIR 9 setup with a full complement of Revelate Designs bags. I converted the bike from a singlespeed to a 1x10 using a SRAM XO shifter, Type 2 rear derailleur, and 12-36 cassette, and a Race Face 30T narrow/wide ring.
> 
> ...


What size frame is your SIR9 and what size Revelate do you use? I've got a medium SIR and figured a medium Tangle framebag would work.


----------



## mdilthey (Dec 15, 2014)

monolith said:


> Cotic Simple, with some BikeBagDude goodness. This was packed up to bivy out overnight on a little 220km loop last weekend here in NZ
> 
> View attachment 1046113


Desperately want to see more pictures of this bike, and bigger pictures!


----------



## expatjoe (Sep 4, 2015)

grizzlebees said:


> View attachment 1015446
> 
> 
> Any love for all rigid steel?
> ...


Grizzlebees, any longterm review on how your sackville has handled for bikepacking? Which rack are you using there?


----------



## backcountryeti (May 21, 2004)

*Old school camping.*








Since I am trying to sell my Fargo, and I had some free time, I set up my old Rollfast for some bikepacking. Revelate Viscacha, Banjo Brothers Minehaha Canvas bag up front, and a Revelate gas tank. Should be okay for a simple single speed s24o.

I've been reading way too much on Rivendell's site as of late... :thumbsup:


----------



## Matterhorn (Feb 15, 2015)

^ put on your wool panties and go!


----------



## cuppis (Nov 22, 2010)

Hi all and greetings from Finland! 
Here is my Salsa Mukluk3. Frame bag, stemcell, "jerrycan" and top tube bag are DIY.


----------



## cuppis (Nov 22, 2010)

...


----------



## Flying_Scotsman (Jul 12, 2011)

Another bad day of weather here so I decided to set about testing how to load my bike for some bikepacking.

I have been collecting bits and bob's for some overnight adventures for a while and after last weekends tent purchase, I am nearly nearly there. Everything fitted on the bike and I still have plenty space for food and some clothes. The bike will be ready for adventure once we get a bit of a dry spell.

Tent (inner, fly & pegs), groundsheet and Clothes in Saddle Pack
Food + extras in Frame Bag.
Sleeping Bag, Sleep Mat, Stove & pot and Poles in the SweetRoll (Pouch still empty) 
Water, toolkit/spares in my osprey hydration pack.
Ti Cup, tea, Hot Choc, sugar and milk in the waterbottle holder.


----------



## Welnic (Feb 6, 2013)

My 120mm full suspension 27.5+ bike heading out for an overnighter. Tarp, groundcloth, pad, poles, and a couple of items of clothing just the right size in the handlebar roll. Sleeping quilt and clothes in the seatbag. Bike repair and water filter in the frame bag. Odd and ends and food in the pack. Camera and snacks in the handlebar roll pocket. Bedrock Entrada handlebar roll, Bedrock Coconino seatbag, Rogue Panda frame bag, and Osprey Escapist 20 backpack.

I can drop the seat about 1.5 inches.


----------



## mdilthey (Dec 15, 2014)

Welnic said:


> My 120mm full suspension 27.5+ bike heading out for an overnighter. Tarp, groundcloth, pad, poles, and a couple of items of clothing just the right size in the handlebar roll. Sleeping quilt and clothes in the seatbag. Bike repair and water filter in the frame bag. Odd and ends and food in the pack. Camera and snacks in the handlebar roll pocket. Bedrock Entrada handlebar roll, Bedrock Coconino seatbag, Rogue Panda frame bag, and Osprey Escapist 20 backpack.
> 
> I can drop the seat about 1.5 inches.
> 
> ...


Whoa. Steel FS with an RS-1. Sick.


----------



## Flying_Scotsman (Jul 12, 2011)

Welnic said:


> Bedrock Coconino seatbag


Nice setup, man!! How is the seatpack working for you, I like the sound of the saddle rail wing.


----------



## Welnic (Feb 6, 2013)

mdilthey said:


> Whoa. Steel FS with an RS-1. Sick.


My thread on the bike:
http://forums.mtbr.com/26-27-5-29-plus-bikes/waltworks-27-5-120mm-full-suspension-bike-1003945.html

Builder's post about the bike:
27.5+ is pretty awesome too.



Flying_Scotsman said:


> Nice setup, man!! How is the seatpack working for you, I like the sound of the saddle rail wing.


I got my seatbag before they added the saddle rail wing. I liked the looks of it though so I bought one even though my bag doesn't have the velcro part on it the new ones do. But I haven't used it yet and despite a frantic search just before this trip I was unable to find it. I don't have any complaints about the stability of the current bag, I'm mainly excited about getting it on and off easier.


----------



## LostBoyScout (Feb 7, 2008)

I'm not sure where my bike should live on the forums at the moment, it's a little bit lean to call a bikepacking rig at the moment, but I have a full compliment of racks (or at least, have on order) and panniers / bags to take it on some trips. But as pictured, it's very much a long dayride bike.


----------



## Spinymouse (Jul 11, 2010)

Regardless of where it "belongs," that's a really nice looking bike.


----------



## swduncan (Feb 27, 2016)

Depending on the frame size it probably belongs in my garage 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jro26 (Mar 20, 2016)

*Carver Gnarvester setup*


----------



## Yuval11 (Sep 3, 2014)

*My set up on Kona Trial DL bike*

Hi
Here my set up
I have place for 5 liter of water on the frame
I try to carry lower witght on my back
Frame bags are self made


----------



## Worn Treads (Jul 5, 2014)

jro26 said:


> View attachment 1058011










https://worntreadsblog.files.wordpress.com/2015/07/wpid-2015-07-07-09-23-00-1-jpg.jpeg

My non-drive side Carver on Tour Divide. I really need to take this bad boi out with 3" tires on a bikepack soon.


----------



## Ailuropoda (Dec 15, 2010)

Ready for the Tour Divide...

Rebuilding a new SP PD8 dynamo hub as this one has more than 5000 miles on it. It's still going strong but I don't want to push it.

Having a new rear wheel built around a White Industries XMR hub. 40 spokes. I'll eat some extra weight for durability.


----------



## avex (Apr 20, 2016)

Out of curiosity, what size frame is this pictured?


----------



## Ailuropoda (Dec 15, 2010)

avex said:


> Out of curiosity, what size frame is this pictured?


large


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

Ailuropoda said:


> 2014 Salsa El Mariachi Ti.
> 
> I'm training for the Tour Divide this June.
> 
> Nite Rider Lumina 750 light. I can get about five hours of burn time on the low setting which, so far, seems to be plenty bright enough.


FYI: If you hold the power button down on the Lumina until the light goes into flashing mode, and then press it once more, it goes into 'walking' mode. Walking mode lasts up to 14 hours and is plenty bright enough for climbing and slower flat riding.


----------



## mdilthey (Dec 15, 2014)

Fatpacking in New England.



















Too bad the trip ended prematurely!


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

mdilthey said:


> Fatpacking in New England.
> 
> Too bad the trip ended prematurely!


Why couldn't you fix that and keep going? Insert tube....patch rim strip/tire with duct tape/energy bar wrapper, etc..


----------



## mdilthey (Dec 15, 2014)

vikb said:


> Why couldn't you fix that and keep going? Insert tube....patch rim strip/tire with duct tape/energy bar wrapper, etc..


The plan was a 24-hour-overnight with some mountain biking at my friend Tim's tree farm. My girlfriend wanted to go, but couldn't, because she had a volleyball game to coach the next morning.

Well, she found out she was working later in the morning the next day, so she came down with the car and met me, and instead of fixing the flat, I just camped with her and left early to help her unpack the car before she had to leave. She was pretty happy, haha.

If it was down to riding or not riding based on this flat, easy decision to superglue a bit of cut tube on the inside of the tire, duct-tape the rim strip, and roll on. But, it worked out to just fix it later this time.


----------



## AndSoItIs (Apr 22, 2016)

JBCslt said:


> Bolder Bikepacking Framepack


I love your signature man. Yoga, hike, bike. That's what it's all about, honestly.


----------



## bakerjw (Oct 8, 2014)

Well, here is Steve, my bikepacking rig. A surly Karate Monkey. He gets fed Gummi Bears before each ride.

Running a Jones H-Bar.
Stans Arch EX rims on a Shutter Precision 15mm through axle dynamo hub in the front and a Shimano Deore XT 12mmx142 hub in the rear.
Shifters are Shimano XTR and derailleurs are Shimano XT.
Brakes are Avid BB7 cable. Rock solid and easily repaired on the trail.
Busch & Mueller 80lux LED headlight (Works great)

2 water bottle mounts on each fork. Rides very well with the low weight up there. No Wheelies.

The only purchased bag is a Rogue Panda 9" seat bag. No wobble at all. It isn't fully loaded out in this picture.

The frame bag is a DIY one that I threw together.

The handlebar roll bag is also a DIY one that I put together. It holds my tent, sleeping bag and a narrow dry bag if necessary.


----------



## roadfix (Oct 7, 2008)

Here's my old Dean with it's current set up. I use it only for local over-nighters.


----------



## bakerjw (Oct 8, 2014)

Looks good.


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

The latest incarnation:


----------



## Terry66 (Sep 27, 2009)

My Surly Ogre. Revelate frame, seat and handlebar harness. Small Block 8 tires. Front rack is the Salsa Minimalist. I have three Anything cages (only one in this pic). Toolkit is in the small Soma Stash bottle on the frame. I think I'll go with a full frame bag at some point, but for now, I am using what I have.


----------



## TheirOnlyPortrait (Dec 30, 2014)

Advocate Cycles Hayduke 27.5+ titanium hardtail (2015) size large with my bikepacking setup + a DIY stainless steel rear rack I use with micro-panniers to carry a portable photography studio.

Saludos,
Federico Cabrera
Their Only Portrait. Portraits & Cycling


----------



## Big Jim Mac (Sep 29, 2005)

*Yeti Joan of ARC*

Here's my Yeti ARC, aka Joan of ARC. Did a maiden voyage test ride on the Ozark Trail recently. This was my second trip. The first time I only had the handlebar bag and I used a large dry bag on a FreeLoad rack for everything else. Needless to say, this setup works a lot better. The bike is mostly XTR, with SRAM X.9 shifters and X.0 der. It weights 24 pounds without the bags. All my kit is from Revelate Designs. I have since added 2 feedbags. Hardly notice the extra weight. Good times coming!


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

*Rocky Mountain Sherpa...*

with Porcelain Rocket seat,bar, and frame bags.








The bar roll contains tent, sleep pad, and ground sheet in an OR dry bag, while front pack has odds & ends like helmet light, mini tripod plus whatever I like to access readily from energy bars to toothbrush and cutlery and MIO Sport liquid concentrate.
The frame bag carries all the bike related items ie spare tube, typical tools, tire & shock pump, some shock cord to hang food in a tree at night, a bit of Muskol in bug season, etc.
The seat bag has my JetBoil stove/cook kit and my clothes.









Arcteryx backpack contains Sierra Designs Backcountry Quilt, PUR water filter, coffee mug, the food bag (I dehydrate my own meals), my Kindle,and 2 to 3 camera lenses. There is a also a 2 litre water bladder. The left side outside pocket is perfect for bear spray and the right side one for my phone. I carry my Sony a6300 camera in a very small CaseLogic bag secured to the Arcteryx chest strap.









MEC Spark UL1+ tent with Thermarest Neoair Xlite and SD Backcountry Quilt









Rocky Mountain Mug 
The bike empty is 30 lb. Loaded it is 50 lb

Cheers!


----------



## BeesKnees (Nov 28, 2015)

Yeti sb95 on maiden voyage through AZT.

Handlebar Sweetroll: Backcountry Bed 800 3 season sleeping bag (love it!!) and rei quarter dome 2 with poles and ground sheet

Camo bag on handlebars: snacks, spork, sunscreen, .380

Gascan: Headlamp, batteries, iPhone battery, more snacks

Feed bag: 32oz Nalogen

Seat Bag: Jetboil, Nemo sleeping pad, Nano puff jacket, few clothes
on top of seat bag: Sandals and flask

Hawg Camelbak: 3L water, Freeze fried meals, tools, sawyer mini, pump, tubes, etc...

Not much water on the AZT. Need to find a way to bring more water..


----------



## A1an (Jun 3, 2007)

My latest setup with some borrowed bags (bar and seat bags). Frame bag is for my other bike but fit pretty well.

Bar bag has my nano puff jacket and some other soft goods. On the accessory bar bag I have all my food and smellables. Seat bag has my sleeping bag, sleeping pad, SOL emergency bivvy, and tent (pole and stakes are on the bar bag). Frame pack has my tubes, toiletries, and misc stuff. Gas tank has phone and probably my spare light batteries. Bottle goes in each of the feed bags plus the 1.5l nalgene bottle on the downtube for water.

The food weighs a ton (enough for 3-4 days). I'd like to get rid of some of it but I'm not 100% on the resupply spots. May move some of the food to my frame bag to get weight off the bar but I really wanted all my smellables in one easily detached bag to hang up on a bear line at night.


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

Latest incarnation of my Krampus. Been riding single speed, but decided to test out a 1x5 setup for an overnight. Will be my first trip with front squish.

1x5 Bikepacking Krampus with MRP Stage front end by Mike, on Flickr


----------



## mdilthey (Dec 15, 2014)

bmike said:


> Latest incarnation of my Krampus. Been riding single speed, but decided to test out a 1x5 setup for an overnight. Will be my first trip with front squish.
> 
> 1x5 Bikepacking Krampus with MRP Stage front end by Mike, on Flickr


Super interested in more info about the 1x5 setup!


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

mdilthey said:


> Super interested in more info about the 1x5 setup!


Just the low end of a 9spd or 8spd cassette on the King SS hub.

1x5 Bikepacking Krampus with MRP Stage front end by Mike, on Flickr

1x5 Bikepacking Krampus with MRP Stage front end by Mike, on Flickr

1x5 Bikepacking Krampus with MRP Stage front end by Mike, on Flickr

I think the guy who I bought the wheelset from used a headset or BB facing tool to take a few mm off the carrier to get it to fit.

I'm using a 9spd bar end shifter on a Paul thumbie to push a Tiagra short cage road derailer. So far nothing blew up.

I have a nice XTR reverse rise that I wanted to use but need longer limit screws. But the short cage works well enough. Aside from chain slap, which I haven't heard in 3 years with the SS and Rohloff setup.

Sort of miss the SS but I might be glad for a few lower gears. I was running 30/20 and the cassette is 19-32 so I'm dropping 1 tooth and picking up the low end. So I'll be slow on the road stretches and have a few more options on the steep stuff.


----------



## cuppis (Nov 22, 2010)

Some pics from our trip to Pöyrisjärvi wilderness area https://m.flickr.com/#/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157673675645185/


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

@bmike I've seen a few of those types of setups with the Hope SS hubs on here. I think there are a few threads and IIRC Walt will chop up cassette for you to get it to fit. I like the idea, but have never had the need, as yet, to do it. Nice setup.

One thing I noticed that I'm curious about is that the forward running spokes on the disc side run internally instead of outside the flange. I've been told running the trailing spokes inside the hub flange and forward spokes outside the flange builds a stronger wheel. Which is how I have built my wheels, not that I'm a pro wheel builder by any stretch of my imagination. Just curious if you have any thoughts on that wheel build, I realize you got it from someone else, but curious nonetheless.


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

dbhammercycle said:


> @bmike I've seen a few of those types of setups with the Hope SS hubs on here. I think there are a few threads and IIRC Walt will chop up cassette for you to get it to fit. I like the idea, but have never had the need, as yet, to do it. Nice setup.
> 
> One thing I noticed that I'm curious about is that the forward running spokes on the disc side run internally instead of outside the flange. I've been told running the trailing spokes inside the hub flange and forward spokes outside the flange builds a stronger wheel. Which is how I have built my wheels, not that I'm a pro wheel builder by any stretch of my imagination. Just curious if you have any thoughts on that wheel build, I realize you got it from someone else, but curious nonetheless.


I bought these from an ace mechanic when he decided to abandon 29+ and move on to something else... I can email him and ask him.

I really want to do 16-20-24-28-32 - which I think would be ideal as a bikepacking option. But I don't want to risk chewing up my King hub by putting on individual cogs. I have another cassette that would work here, might take it apart, drill out out the carrier rivets, and see what I can make up...


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

mdilthey said:


> Super interested in more info about the 1x5 setup!


so i had some really weird chain suck on the setup pictured in that last post:

Battle damage. Re/wrapped and swapped to an XTR derailer. Probably gonna suck it up and single speed. by Mike, on Flickr

It did some damage to my chain stay.
So I pulled the Tiagra derailer and put on the XTR reverse rise or whatever - seems to be working far better.

And I changed how I wrapped the stay for chain slap:

Battle damage. Re/wrapped and swapped to an XTR derailer. Probably gonna suck it up and single speed. by Mike, on Flickr

Battle damage. Re/wrapped and swapped to an XTR derailer. Probably gonna suck it up and single speed. by Mike, on Flickr

So far, much better!

Then, because I had one, I added a chain watcher to the seatpost... although I'm running a WolfTooth Narrow Wide - so its likely not needed.

Insurance by Mike, on Flickr


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

1x5 Krampus overnight a success. 
50+ miles in just over 24 hours with camping in between. 
Singletrack, doubletrack, forest road and a slice of pavement.

Bikepacking VT by Mike, on Flickr

Bikepacking VT by Mike, on Flickr


----------



## mdilthey (Dec 15, 2014)

bmike said:


> 1x5 Krampus overnight a success.
> 50+ miles in just over 24 hours with camping in between.
> Singletrack, doubletrack, forest road and a slice of pavement.
> 
> ...


Inspired by your 1x5 (hell, most of my stuff is inspired by that Krampus), I just pulled the trigger on half of the Sram X01 DH 7-speed kit. A super-burly 7-speed drivetrain with no tire rub with extra-fat tires, and only a little extra gear ratio above what I'm happily running on my SS build.

Looking forward to getting it together!


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

mdilthey said:


> Inspired by your 1x5 (hell, most of my stuff is inspired by that Krampus), I just pulled the trigger on half of the Sram X01 DH 7-speed kit. A super-burly 7-speed drivetrain with no tire rub with extra-fat tires, and only a little extra gear ratio above what I'm happily running on my SS build.
> 
> Looking forward to getting it together!


That sounds rad..... hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## A1an (Jun 3, 2007)

disregard...pic issues


----------



## Adventure Dan (Jul 6, 2008)

*Another fat bike conversion to 29+ bikepacking*

Here is my 9 zero 7 set up as a 29+ which I road on multiple surfaces in the French River area bikepacking.









Using a Salsa Enabler fork with two 5L drybags in anything cages, 20L drybag in home made roll harness, 10L drybag in home made saddle rack and a Porcelain Rocket roll top frame bag. Riding without a pack.

Thudbuster seatpost and Jones H bar handle bar. I'm running a double stem with a lower handlebar to keep the roll forward, add places to attach gear including the mirrors.


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

bmike said:


> That sounds rad..... hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


never mind... $$$ for a range that I'd have to tweak my crank to lower, and i'd need a sram hd driver hub.
but still a cool concept.


----------



## Spinymouse (Jul 11, 2010)

Adventure Dan said:


> Here is my 9 zero 7 set up as a 29+ which I road on multiple surfaces in the French River area bikepacking.
> 
> View attachment 1096450
> 
> ...


And an axe. :thumbsup:


----------



## krider (Mar 25, 2004)

*My Bikepacking rig*

My first attempt at a bikepacking setup.


----------



## mdilthey (Dec 15, 2014)

bmike said:


> Just the low end of a 9spd or 8spd cassette on the King SS hub.
> 
> I think the guy who I bought the wheelset from used a headset or BB facing tool to take a few mm off the carrier to get it to fit.
> 
> ...


I've had your 5-speed build in my head all month. I loved the simplicity of it, and the "zen" experience of having a limited gear range, but with a little variation for mixed terrain bikepacking.

I had some parts kicking around my LBS and found a few deals on eBay, and I'm 95% of the way to running the Sram 7-speed DH group on my Pugsley. I'll have a range of 11-24 with 7 speeds, very lightweight with all-steel cassette cogs, and a 28T narrow-wide chainring (Surly's steel NW) with a bash. Nice and clean, with the ability to quickly shed gears on the downhill and get a little more leverage on steep climbs. Plus, I get tons of mud/snow clearance with a big rear tire. Chain rub was the only issue when I ran 4.6" in the back last winter.

This should be fun. And, since the DH group costs so much less than regular 11-speed X01, I also get a really expensive, primo, nice-feeling shift without destroying my budget!


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

mdilthey said:


> I've had your 5-speed build in my head all month. I loved the simplicity of it, and the "zen" experience of having a limited gear range, but with a little variation for mixed terrain bikepacking.
> 
> I had some parts kicking around my LBS and found a few deals on eBay, and I'm 95% of the way to running the Sram 7-speed DH group on my Pugsley. I'll have a range of 11-24 with 7 speeds, very lightweight with all-steel cassette cogs, and a 28T narrow-wide chainring (Surly's steel NW) with a bash. Nice and clean, with the ability to quickly shed gears on the downhill and get a little more leverage on steep climbs. Plus, I get tons of mud/snow clearance with a big rear tire. Chain rub was the only issue when I ran 4.6" in the back last winter.
> 
> This should be fun. And, since the DH group costs so much less than regular 11-speed X01, I also get a really expensive, primo, nice-feeling shift without destroying my budget!


Nice. I wanted to go the other way - didn't care about the fast end, wanted a little more range on the low end.


----------



## mdilthey (Dec 15, 2014)

bmike said:


> Nice. I wanted to go the other way - didn't care about the fast end, wanted a little more range on the low end.


It sort of sounds stupid, but I don't want to lose the punishment of SS. It's been really good for my technique and my endurance to have to push a higher gear almost all the time.

At any rate, if the experimental DH Drivetrain doesn't check enough boxes I can always go back to the single cog!


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

mdilthey said:


> It sort of sounds stupid, but I don't want to lose the punishment of SS. It's been really good for my technique and my endurance to have to push a higher gear almost all the time.


No doubt. And that 7 speed setup will be bomber. I'm using the 5spd as a bridge to go SS trippin'. Just not there yet. And for me, 30/32 on trails up here is punishing enough when the rest of the group is riding 24 or 28x42!


----------



## mdilthey (Dec 15, 2014)

bmike said:


> No doubt. And that 7 speed setup will be bomber. I'm using the 5spd as a bridge to go SS trippin'. Just not there yet. And for me, 30/32 on trails up here is punishing enough when the rest of the group is riding 24 or 28x42!


I'm definitely no superhero out there when it comes to SS, but I have my rig set up with 31/18 and 24/25 with the dinglespeed setup. And, I haven't switched over to the 24/25 setup since I got back from Iceland in August. I've spent the last two weekends in the woods practicing clearing the tougher climbs in the big gear, and boy, it's brutal and momentum makes a big difference, but I can do it most of the time! It's really satisfying coming into a short, punchy climb aggressively and then barely sneaking over the crest at the top. We have a few good dried-out flash flood streambeds that have made for some pretty great climbs, too.

For bikepacking, I found that 24/25 was still ridiculously low. I didn't struggle with anything on it. So, I imagine the low end of this setup (28/24) is going to cover about 90% of the climbing. Anything steeper than that, and I'm happy to walk.

I don't know what I'm gonna do with 28/11. That's a fast gear. Maybe I'll try a couple of casual road group rides!

Kind of terrible iPhone pic from today, now set up tubeless and loving the weight decrease. About 28lbs without the framebag or bottle cages.


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

The rig for my upcoming 3-day weekend:


----------



## richwolf (Dec 8, 2004)

Smithhammer said:


> The rig for my upcoming 3-day weekend:


Nice,

Type of rear panniers?


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

richwolf said:


> Nice,
> 
> Type of rear panniers?


Rogue Panda 'Kaibabs'

Simple, compact and rock solid. :thumbsup:


----------



## KERKOVEJ (Jan 23, 2004)

For the long cold pursuits!

Bike :Canyon Dude

Topeak BackLoader seat bag: Big Agnes Blackbun UL 0º bag, JetBoil MicroMo

Topeak TopLoader bag #1: spare tube, mini pump, mini tool

Topeak TopLoader bag #2: Food, digital camera

Topeak MidLoader frame bag: MontBell down jacket, emergency hand and toe warmers, food

Topeak FrontLoader handlebar bag: OR bivy, Big Agnes Q-Core SLX Insulated sleeping pad.


----------



## Addy Marx (Jul 18, 2009)

My Waltworks in Baja Explorer mode....
*Dingle 32/19, 30/21
*29+ front 3.0" Chronicle, 29er rear 2.4" Ikon
*Flats and Vans
*All bags MYOG
*As shown carrying over 6L of fluids and nearly 2 days of food. No back pack.
*Rode over 400 miles of the southern section of the Baja Divide route and about 300 miles of paved/highways the 3 weeks before Christmas. Really nice mix for a last minute, slapped together tour.

Fun stuff down there in the Baja. Great food, great riding and terrain, awesome people, perfect weather. I'll be back for sure!


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

Sweet rig, Addy!! :thumbsup:

In a former life, I spent a fair bit of time in Baja. It's been fun looking over the route that Lael and Nick (and others) have put together, and to remember exploring some of those areas myself years ago. I'd love to get back down there and ride the whole thing some day.


----------



## Addy Marx (Jul 18, 2009)

Smithhammer said:


> Sweet rig, Addy!! :thumbsup:
> 
> In a former life, I spent a fair bit of time in Baja. It's been fun looking over the route that Lael and Nick (and others) have put together, and to remember exploring some of those areas myself years ago. I'd love to get back down there and ride the whole thing some day.


Thanks Smithhammer, this bike has truly proven to be the jack of all trades I envisioned it to be when 'designing' it over 4 years ago, Walt nailed it then and it continues to shine.

I had a great time down that way. Nick, Lael and crew put a bunch of time into it and pieced together one heck of a bike tour. The group left on the 'grand depart' tour today. Hopefully the weather picks up a bit for them. As long as they stay safe and make smart decisions they'll have a great time. If you ever have the opportunity from the sections I did I'd strongly recommend it. The miles didn't come easy but they were beautiful.

I've got a more detailed version of the post here 'over on those other bikepacking forums' if you're interested. 
Cheers!


----------



## Lordie (Sep 27, 2005)

last weekend new year 1 week bikepack trip


----------



## JoePAz (May 7, 2012)

My 2012 Highball only 3rd bikepack trip 
Drive train is old school 3x9 with 20t small chainring and 34t rear cog. Superlow, but super nice for long climbs fully loaded.

Rogue Panda bags
Canelo Roll on the bars
Picketpost seat bag
Alamito Top tube bag

Just added a downtube bag to my kit, but have not had time to use it yet.

All tested on Arizona trail near picketpost Mtn.


----------



## MrkT (Jan 12, 2016)

Been lurking a while, thought it was time to post here. I just picked up the Jones/Revelate truss fork bags, and they are rock solid, even loaded up. This is my rig as I'll be packing it for a multi-year bike tour I'm starting next year (minus the Bedrock Entrada handlebar bag, I wanted to check the handling fully loaded for the "big ride" but then I got lazy). For shorter trips, I just run the Revelate frame bag, the Arkel Tailrider, two Feedbags, and a Banana Hammock in the loop. I'll probably be leaving the fork bags on for shorter trips now too, they fit a good amount of stuff and don't really affect handling at all. Bike is the Jones Plus 24", Gates/Rohloff drivetrain, Scrapers and Chronicles, BB7s. Surly Nice Rack in back. Not the lightest rig ever built, but I don't get real hung up over weight. I'm riding, not racing.


----------



## grubetown (Sep 22, 2013)

MrkT said:


> View attachment 1119972
> 
> 
> Been lurking a while, thought it was time to post here. I just picked up the Jones/Revelate truss fork bags, and they are rock solid, even loaded up. This is my rig as I'll be packing it for a multi-year bike tour I'm starting next year (minus the Bedrock Entrada handlebar bag, I wanted to check the handling fully loaded for the "big ride" but then I got lazy). For shorter trips, I just run the Revelate frame bag, the Arkel Tailrider, two Feedbags, and a Banana Hammock in the loop. I'll probably be leaving the fork bags on for shorter trips now too, they fit a good amount of stuff and don't really affect handling at all. Bike is the Jones Plus 24", Gates/Rohloff drivetrain, Scrapers and Chronicles, BB7s. Surly Nice Rack in back. Not the lightest rig ever built, but I don't get real hung up over weight. I'm riding, not racing.


Multi-year? Will you chronicling this adventure anywhere?


----------



## MrkT (Jan 12, 2016)

Yeah, I'll be taking along a GoPro and a Lumix FZ1000 (a long zoom compact camera) and my iPad to share the trip. I've bacpacked cross-country before and loved it. When I got back from that trip, I came across Iohan's (bikewanderer.com) videos on youtube, and knew I had to gear up for a new adventure. If you haven't seen his videos, drop whatever you're doing and go binge watch them asap! So inspiring!


----------



## MrkT (Jan 12, 2016)

Smithhammer said:


> Rogue Panda 'Kaibabs'
> 
> Simple, compact and rock solid. :thumbsup:


Those Kaibabs are sweet. Kinda wish I'd seen them earlier!


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

MrkT said:


> View attachment 1119972


Sweet Jones, man. :thumbsup:


----------



## bavass (May 9, 2016)

*Scott Scale 945 Revelate Designs and Rogue Panda*


----------



## Jabrnet (Oct 21, 2016)

Ready for this summer until I can afford the really nice bags... 


Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mogollon (Nov 1, 2016)

My kit from last year.


----------



## froth14 (Feb 23, 2005)

Here's my setup nearly there for the first weekend ordeal. I'm planning a two nighter through Hoosier National Forest, Yellowwood State Forest and Brown County State Park in Indiana. Hopefully this will help me figure out what the heck I'm doing.


----------



## Shotgun Jeremy (Mar 14, 2017)

Love the pics - straight work horses! I want to give this a shot sometime. Sounds like a good future trip to plan out.


----------



## Ailuropoda (Dec 15, 2010)

The bike I'm using to train for the Tour Divide. Salsa Beargrease XX1 from 2013 when everything, including the rims, was carbon fiber. No kidding, the bike by itself only weighs 20 pounds but I have it loaded up with about 45 pounds of weight including two ten-pound plates in the frame bag.

The race bike is a Salsa El Mariachi Ti with a Rohloff Speedhub. 

I really like the Speedhub. Except for a whirring noise in 8th gear I can't tell the differnce between it and a derailleur setup.


----------



## Balm426 (Dec 20, 2006)

MrkT said:


> View attachment 1119972
> 
> 
> Been lurking a while, thought it was time to post here. I just picked up the Jones/Revelate truss fork bags, and they are rock solid, even loaded up. This is my rig as I'll be packing it for a multi-year bike tour I'm starting next year (minus the Bedrock Entrada handlebar bag, I wanted to check the handling fully loaded for the "big ride" but then I got lazy). For shorter trips, I just run the Revelate frame bag, the Arkel Tailrider, two Feedbags, and a Banana Hammock in the loop. I'll probably be leaving the fork bags on for shorter trips now too, they fit a good amount of stuff and don't really affect handling at all. Bike is the Jones Plus 24", Gates/Rohloff drivetrain, Scrapers and Chronicles, BB7s. Surly Nice Rack in back. Not the lightest rig ever built, but I don't get real hung up over weight. I'm riding, not racing.


Your setup looks great. I'm glad to hear you like the fork bags, I have been planning to get them.


----------



## NZPeterG (Mar 31, 2008)

Well this is my second Jones 
It's a Jones Diamond.










But I have started building up a 3rd Jones! 
This time a Jones 23"Plus Spaceframe for next year's Tour Aotearoa which is the longest event in New Zealand @ 3000km long (that's one million miles)



Kiwi Pete out Bikepacking somewhere ☺


----------



## connolm (Sep 12, 2009)

Ailuropoda said:


> The bike I'm using to train for the Tour Divide. Salsa Beargrease XX1 from 2013 when everything, including the rims, was carbon fiber. No kidding, the bike by itself only weighs 20 pounds but I have it loaded up with about 45 pounds of weight including two ten-pound plates in the frame bag.
> 
> The race bike is a Salsa El Mariachi Ti with a Rohloff Speedhub.
> 
> I really like the Speedhub. Except for a whirring noise in 8th gear I can't tell the differnce between it and a derailleur setup.


What is the function/purpose of the two ten pound "plates?"

Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ailuropoda (Dec 15, 2010)

connolm said:


> What is the function/purpose of the two ten pound "plates?"
> 
> Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


Training. We don't have too many big hills in Louisiana so I'm trying to get a little more resistance on the ones we have.


----------



## bad_kharma (Jan 14, 2016)

Sent from my Amstrad CPC 464 using Pica Pica Tapa Tapa


----------



## kevrider (Jul 18, 2010)

interesting 20-minute video: Comes With Baggage Movie - BIKEPACKING.com


----------



## MauricioB (Oct 16, 2007)

My ol' 9:Zero:7 as I was riding it in Wisconsin/UP Michigan northwoods last year:



9:Zero:7 Bikepack Setup on Flickr


----------



## Shotgun Jeremy (Mar 14, 2017)

When y'all are bikepacking, I can't imagine its very technical. Are the trails pretty smooth?


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

Shotgun Jeremy said:


> When y'all are bikepacking, I can't imagine its very technical. Are the trails pretty smooth?


Can't speak for the others, but my trails are smooth as marble 


Bikepacking the GW National Forest by ricky d, on Flickr

I'm a decent technical, rocky rider, and this particular trip at the George Washington National Forest was _really_ hard for me, and would have been tough even without the 30+ pounds of extra gear. There were a handful of places that were rockier and steeper than most of the trails that are closer to me in DC. I didn't catch the hardest stuff in my vid because I was too busy trying to hike and keep up with my friends.


----------



## tomikazi (Jun 12, 2013)

Shotgun Jeremy said:


> When y'all are bikepacking, I can't imagine its very technical. Are the trails pretty smooth?


Runs the gammet for me. There's a trail in Tahoe called Mr Toads and 5"travel+ is recommended. Been down it loaded on my steel hardtail bikepacking. Other than gap jumps and huge drops I find if I take my time and choose good lines I can pick my way through just about anything. I do prefer just enough tech to keep it interesting when bikepacking so I can still hold my speed, really gnarly tech stuff gets old quick when loaded, doable or not.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

*Front End Loader:*

Surly 8-pack rack
Wald #137 basket
Swift 'Sugarloaf' basket bag
Barfly Bags 'Banana Hammock' (in the Jones loop)
Bedrock Bags 'Tapeats' bar bag
Blackburn 'Outpost' cargo cages on the fork w/Sea to Summit 3L dry bag
Rogue Panda 'Alamogordo' top tube bag
Rogue Panda rolltop framebag


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

Shotgun Jeremy said:


> When y'all are bikepacking, I can't imagine its very technical. Are the trails pretty smooth?


I find that the off trail riding is the most technical, and fences can be a *****. I keep it light enough to lift over a fence or hand hand up a short free climb. Depends where you ride, of course, but the middle of nowhere has few smooth trails.


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

Shotgun Jeremy said:


> When y'all are bikepacking, I can't imagine its very technical. Are the trails pretty smooth?


Sometimes. Sometimes not so much....


----------



## Flying_Scotsman (Jul 12, 2011)

Smithhammer said:


> Sometimes. Sometimes not so much....


Dont know what you are grumbling about, this looks entirely ridable!! :eekster::eekster:


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

Flying_Scotsman said:


> Dont know what you are grumbling about, this looks entirely ridable!! :eekster::eekster:


There actually was a faint trail in there, I swear....


----------



## rlbruski (Oct 21, 2012)

Flying_Scotsman said:


> Dont know what you are grumbling about, this looks entirely ridable!! :eekster::eekster:


:lol::lol:


----------



## skolma (Jul 17, 2011)

The next 4-5 month's I'm gonna ride around northern Scandinavia. I'm currently in Finland, hence the SS, but in May/June a 2x10 setup will be installed. I've been riding scooter trails and icy roads for the past 6 months so i'm really looking forward to see some exposed dirt soon..
The Plus is such an awesome ride. It's fast, it's comfy and it's way more comfotable to "live on" than my previous bikes. 
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B4P2dquiAN6PN0RNR1o5elIzaW8/view?usp=drivesdk


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

It's coming together, hope to have a few rides this summer to test.


----------



## FoothillsHero (Oct 31, 2016)

*Trek Stache 7 (2016) with Ortlieb bags and Revelate frame bag.*

Jones H-Bar.

My seat bag is sagging a little in this photo. If I was lazy and didn't remove the bag from the bike, I couldn't pack it as tight and it would droop. After the first few days, I got it dialed and it was good to go.


----------



## Rod Kimble (May 16, 2013)

*Genesis Longitude 2017*

Recently picked up my new Genesis Longitude, only one overnighter done so far but loving the grip and cushioning of the plus tyres!









Waiting for my new front harness to be delivered, so using my Specialized Pizza rack and waterproof duffle combo for now. Worked really well on easy dirt roads but obscures the view on the front tyre so not sure it'll be as good for technical riding.


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

Smithhammer said:


> Sometimes. Sometimes not so much....


Thanks, best post ever on that subject!


----------



## msugma (Jan 21, 2004)

*Spot Rocker 27.5+*

I just completed my first bikepacking trip. 3 days/2 nights on the North Country Trail in Michigan with another bikepacking rookie.

I'm really happy with my bike and gear! Here's link to some pics:

https://goo.gl/photos/TcZvhAXAZRJs4cP37

Bike - Spot Rocker 27.5+ hard tail. AC Smokin Gun wheels, Reba 100 mm travel fork, X0-1 drive train. It handled the extra weight really well.

Front Pack is Salsa EXP Anything Cradle, stuffed with sleeping bag and sleeping pad.

Most of my clothes, food, repair stuff was in my large Tangle frame bag.

Rear Revelate Pika is stuffed with my tent.

I wore a small Camelbak too. I tried to avoid that, but I couldn't find anywhere else to my cook kit.

most of my camping gear is from 10+ years ago when I used to do a fair amount of backpacking. I treated myself to a new super light, super compact sleeping pad for this trip though. Money well spent!

The sleeping bag is my next upgrade priority.

Can't wait for my next trip!


----------



## baltobrewer (Apr 22, 2015)

skolma said:


> The next 4-5 month's I'm gonna ride around northern Scandinavia. I'm currently in Finland, hence the SS, but in May/June a 2x10 setup will be installed. I've been riding scooter trails and icy roads for the past 6 months so i'm really looking forward to see some exposed dirt soon..
> The Plus is such an awesome ride. It's fast, it's comfy and it's way more comfotable to "live on" than my previous bikes.
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B4P2dquiAN6PN0RNR1o5elIzaW8/view?usp=drivesdk


Super nice setup. I like how the front panniers take advantage of the truss fork's larger surface area.


----------



## Davidfklock (May 7, 2017)

How much Xtra bike parts do you normally pack and what are they


----------



## mackdhagen (Jun 17, 2011)

*Van Dessel Ramble Tamble*

My rig for a 5 nighter on the Big Sur Coast
Van Dessel Ramble Tamble with an exotic carbon front fork 
Sram 3x9 with a mix of WTB and NoTubes wheel set. on 2.1 wtb nano's
Bags - Rouge Panda seat bag and top tube bag. Revelate handlebar role
Striped down the bike comes in at 23/5
Loaded it comes in at 40.5 (without water but everything else (food, shelter, bag parts and batteries etc) (17 lb delta...is that good or bad) Planing on carying 3.5 liters of water on the bike.






View attachment 1137465


----------



## erichott223 (May 22, 2017)

I'm new to the whole rear rack ordeal. I'm looking to start to ride my bike to work and need to get my hands on some good rear rack straps... what all do you prefer? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KERKOVEJ (Jan 23, 2004)

*Gear for the 260-mile Tour De Los Padres*









Here is a breakdown of my set up from the 260-mile Tour De Los Padres bike packing race.

Bike: Canyon Exceed, size M

Tires: Maxxis Icon 2.3 set up tubeless via Stan's NoTubes

Drivetrain: SRAM XX1 with 30T front chainring

Pedals: CrankBrothers Candy 11

Saddle: Ergon SMR3 Pro Carbon, size M

Grips: Ergon GS3, size S

Lights: Black Diamond and Fenix

Bottle Cages: 4 Topeak Ninja Cages

Top Tube Bag 1: Topeak TopLoader with food

Top Tube Bag 2: Topeak TopLoader with food, Finish Line chainlube, Elete Electrolytes, iPod, GORE BIKE WEAR jacket.

Seat bag: Topeak BackLoader, 6L, filled with Primal leg warmers, arm warmers, Patagonia rain jacket, Montbell down jacket, Buff skull cap, SOL emergency bivy, 2 tubes, pizza

On my back: Ergon BX2 backpack with 100 oz bladder - bladder only filled up once during entire ride, food, MSR TrailShot water filter, Adventure medical kit, spare parts, patch kit, fiber spoke, spare AA and AAA batteries, phone, credit card, cash, sample packets of Chamois Butt'r

GPS: Garmin eTrex 30

Strava ride/race file: https://www.strava.com/activities/944215740


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

^Pizza?


----------



## KERKOVEJ (Jan 23, 2004)

I carried a small pepperoni and sausage pizza, each slice individually wrapped in aluminum foil. There was 200-miles of no resupply, so needed some real food for the ride


----------



## Lieven (Dec 11, 2006)

Fully loaded Salsa Spearfish. Extremely stable on the downhills, very slow on the climbs ;-)

CCC MTB by Lieven Loots, on Flickr


----------



## grubetown (Sep 22, 2013)

erichott223 said:


> I'm new to the whole rear rack ordeal. I'm looking to start to ride my bike to work and need to get my hands on some good rear rack straps... what all do you prefer?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Voile


----------



## Blondewulff (Jul 5, 2017)

*Fargo Ti needs a home ...*

Thoughts of grandeur and life didn't mesh. I have a Fargo Ti ready to roll for adventure, MSR Zoid 1, ultralight bag .. **SIGH** Anyway. I will not be adventuring with this one folks. If anyone can use a Fargo Ti, XL ... I am selling it. It is posted in classifieds. I hope someone can give it the love it deserves...


----------



## Biggus Duckus (Apr 5, 2016)

Got my rig figured out for longer tours. I put on a low-rider front rack/panniers instead of Monkey Cages (similar to Anything Cages) along with a frame bag, seat bag, handlebar roll, gas tank and feedbag.

I probably could have done without the seatbag, but it would have meant stuffing the panniers to the brim and pulling out clothes every time I needed something else. I'll leave that arrangement to the S24O or weekend trips.


----------



## xycarp (Apr 9, 2011)

msugma said:


> I just completed my first bikepacking trip. 3 days/2 nights on the North Country Trail in Michigan with another bikepacking rookie.
> 
> I'm really happy with my bike and gear! Here's link to some pics:
> 
> ...


I really like your setup. That EXP Cradle looks awesome. I am going to have to get one of those.

I'm from Michigan and have been considering riding the North County Trail... Did you post a full trip report or any more photos somewhere else?


----------



## ianick (Jul 10, 2006)

Just completed my first over-niter on a new bike. Temps were in the upper 90's with heat index over 110. It was a hot ride out and back. Luckily there was a river next to the campground which allowed for cooling down. The 29+ bike performed very well loaded up. It was stable and happy even on high speed descents. A little slower on the uphills but maybe that's just me 

Front - dry bag with Revelate harness: Tent, sleeping bag, sleeping pad and pillow with sandals and camp chair strapped (voile) on top
Fork legs both have Blackburn Outpost cages, one held a 40oz kleen canteen, the other has a salsa anything bag which houses a camp stove, ti pot, coffee supplies, cup and utensils.
Revelate frame bag housed electronics, food, repair kit and misc. items.
rear is a Relevate Terrapin system: towel, clothes, freeze dried meals, toothbrush/toiletries
Two revelate feedbags on the handlebar: one for a big water bottle and the other held snacks, sweat wiper, sunscreen and bug juice
Gas tank held phone, wallet, headphones(which were never used)

It's only my second bikepacking trip and I'm still learning from each trip. The only issue on the trip was how to keep the beer cold :thumbsup:

Post ride refreshment








Water stop in a little town with a lovely garden








We made it! Time to setup shop and cool down








Camp is made








Foggy start for the ride home


----------



## andrewfelix (Nov 10, 2013)

Just threw a stuff sack on a Thule Pack N Pedal. Need to lighten the load next time. But was surprised by how well it handled through rough terrain.


----------



## baltobrewer (Apr 22, 2015)

andrewfelix said:


> View attachment 1148486
> 
> 
> Just threw a stuff sack on a Thule Pack N Pedal. Need to lighten the load next time. But was surprised by how well it handled through rough terrain.


Holy hell, those wheels look like they could cut a pizza. What kind of terrain were you riding on? Hopefully somewhat smooth...


----------



## andrewfelix (Nov 10, 2013)

baltobrewer said:


> Holy hell, those wheels look like they could cut a pizza. What kind of terrain were you riding on? Hopefully somewhat smooth...


Fire trails and some singletrack. Some of it was reasonably rough. Ran the pressure pretty low, absolutely no problem.

Biggest problem I've had in the past is punctures on connecting tarmac roads, which is why I went with thick walled touring tires.


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

Latest iteration:

Rogue Panda handlebar bag = quilt, hammock, tarp, assorted other sleep-related things
RP Seat bag - clothing
RP rolltop frame bag - stove, mug, first aid, bike repair, food
RP stem bag - snacks, multi-tool, spare sunglass lenses
Bedrock Tapeats bag - bear spray, windshirt


----------



## cmon4day (May 16, 2007)

*My BP Rig*

Hello,

Just completed the IHSMBR and it was my first bike packing trip as well. It was a great trip. 19 days total including 2 lay-over days. 575 miles and 37,755' of climbing.

While others on the trip plucked down some big $$ for new bikes for this trip, I used my old 2000 Marin Pine Mountain. I went through the entire bike and replaced a couple of worn chainrings, cleaned and serviced the derailers, hubs, fork, new shift & brake cables, and BB. I did upgrade a few items; a new front wheel with Maxxis Ardent, new Maxxis Crossmark for the rear, new Selle Anatomica seat, a Cane Creek Thudbuster ST, 680mm handlebar with Ergon GP3 grip & bar ends, and an Avid BB7 mechanical disc brakes for the old Manitou fork.

For carrying gear I used a Nitto M-12 front rack to carry my sleeping bag and camp shoes, sleeping pad lashed to the handlebars, a PDW Bindle rack to carry my clothes and personal gear, a Rogue Panda bike frame bag to carry tent, filter, and food. I wore a Camelback Mule with a Sawyer 4l blue bladder (from my gravity filter) and snacks, and a small top tube bag to carry tools and tube.

I know its not as awesome as most of the rigs here but I have to say, the bike performed flawlessly. I had no mechanical issues at all, except R-der cable stretch. The ride was absolutely fabulous and already looking forward to next year.

Thanks for looking.









Bridge over Middle Fork of Boise River


----------



## Feendog (Oct 12, 2016)

*Gearing up my KM for Bikepacking*

I'm hoping to do an couple nights in the Green Mountain National Forest soon. Here is a pic from and link to a write up about my shake down ride:









Bikepacking Shake Down - The Mullet of Blogs


----------



## ciquta (Nov 26, 2015)

still WIP, the tent is strapped somehow onto the handlebar, need to find a better solution


----------



## andrewfelix (Nov 10, 2013)

ciquta said:


> still WIP, the tent is strapped somehow onto the handlebar, need to find a better solution


I used to strap mine to a fork leg.

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## MCHB (Jun 23, 2014)

Hoping to do my first overnighter sometime next week! 

Gear (technically it should be enough for a basic overnight excursion)

The bar light is a Fenix pd35 hose clamped to said bar. (I have a PD35 tac on the helmet...no reason for the tac other than it's what was in stock at the time I got it)
GPS is an etrex 30

To carry stuff under the bars I went with the Porcelain Rocket MCA Handlebar System and in the front zippered pocket I have:
Master Lock Python lock (I'll be in the bush so it's more for peace of mind than anything!)
6 small aluminum stakes and paracord inside the stuff sack that came with the Thermarest mat
Gerber Prodigy knife
My house/lock key will also go in here attached to a lanyard.

Inside the MEC dry bag I have:
an MEC compression sack (more for structural support than compression) that contains:
Outdoor Research Alpine Bivy
Woods Microlite sleeping bag
wrapped around those I have a Thermarest pro-lite mat

The fork has a custom built (yay me!) rack attached to the fender mounts to carry...a water bottle and a can of bear spray inside a water bottle with the top cut off.

...Didn't want to drill and riv-nut the fork.

Two water bottles in the frame.

The seat pack is a Porcelain Rocket Vera (With an extra strap around it...coincidentally the thigh strap of the aforementioned knife's scabbard) and presently contains:
A spare fat bike tube.
Filzer Mini-zee2 pump
Bike multi-tool, patch kit, spare link and tire levers
A warmer pair of gloves
The zipped off pant legs of my pants
Raincoat
Spare batteries for the lights, GPS and a small battery bank for my phone.
Some TP...cuz ya never know...

I don't plan to do any cooking, but inside my pack (an Alps Outdoorz pack slightly bigger than the average hydration pack) I intend to carry a spare water bottle with water as well as a stainless bottle with cold brew in the outer most pocket. 
In the inner large pocket I'll have my foodage inside a small dry bag (I need to get a small-ish dry bag yet...)
My hoodie will be compressed between the outer pocket and inner pocket.

Inside the smallest pocket I'll have bugspray, hand sanatizer and personal meds. Yay!
The paracord mentioned way above is to hang the pack and food up in a tree...


----------



## bad_kharma (Jan 14, 2016)

Here's my rig last week on a round trip









Sent from my HUAWEI NXT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## atufft (Sep 11, 2017)

*Framed Alaskan Modified for Trip to Congo Rainforest Basin*

http://www.crazyguyonabike.com/doc/page/pic/?pic_id=2592127

Link also leads you to my journal, that details the part by part construction of the bike for this first ever fat tire in Africa trip.


----------



## atufft (Sep 11, 2017)

http://www.crazyguyonabike.com/doc/page/pic/?pic_id=2592127


----------



## mikebixes (Mar 6, 2013)

*My Rig*









My RSD 2016 Big Chief on a quick overnighter along Siouxon Creek near Mt. Saint Helens.

Frame Bag:
water, food, bowl and 1st aide
Handle Bar Bag:
sleeping bag, clothes, ground cloth, stove and pot.
Down Tube Bags on King Manything Cage:
Tools and spare tube in REI tent stake bags
Feed Bags:
Food and empty water bottle for cocktails
Rack (Surly 8 Pack Rack) and Dry Bag:
Sleeping pad, whiskey, and misc. other things
Fanny Pack:
Chair, flip flops, and more misc. stuff

Great trip and great bike for it.


----------



## paulmich (Jul 6, 2015)

Does anyone have any experience with the Giant Toughroad SLR1 for bikepacking? https://www.giant-bicycles.com/us/toughroad-slr-1-2018

Looks like a bike I would be interested in as this is the bike I have been looking for but didn't know it existed until a month ago. I like the flat bars and comes rack equipped. I am very tempted by this bike.


----------



## atufft (Sep 11, 2017)

*Frame bags on your bike*

Is that a Fat Tire bike frame with wide bottom bracket, and wide hubs, I'm wondering if the loaded frame bags and top bar bags will become a nuisance as you ride. I had to remove a top bar bag because it kept hitting my knees.



ErikPlankton said:


> Here is my semifat setup for longer self supported tours:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fabiotux (Jul 21, 2010)

*Bikepacking in Brazil*

Hi everyone!

Here in Brazil we have a lot of places to go bikepacking style.
In this pic, I'm in Alagoa, a small town, south of Minas Gerais's State.








That's an Astro 27,5 All Mountain frame, with 130mm Manitou Front Suspension and Rock Shox Monarch 130mm Rear Suspension, Transmission 9x3v Shimano Alivio with SuperCog 40T.

The Harness, Frame and Seat Bag was custom made by *Aresta Equipamentos*. The frontbag was custom made by my mother in law.

I intent to go to Peru with that setup, but I'm a little bit concerned about how to carry water. I have two 1.5L waterbottle cages, but I couldn't figure it out to install them on the front suspension.

How do you guys fix the bottle cage on your suspensions?

Thank you all!


----------



## toni31 (Jul 22, 2012)

Few questions:

1.

I am looking at this frame bag, or similar type:

https://www.specialized.com/us/en/accessories/burra-burra-stabilizer-seatpack-10/118285

is there an issue with knee clearance with such bags when the bag is full? should I restrict the size I get?

2.

for the seat bag I notice specialized for example has this metal stabilizer which mounts on seat to prevent bag rocking left right.

https://www.specialized.com/us/en/accessories/burra-burra-stabilizer-seatpack-10/118285

I found some cheaper designs ,not sure if they are worth saving or they will just end in trash:

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/NEW...lgo_pvid=9bb5c88e-8e57-4f41-aa69-a561d73216d5

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/ROS...lgo_pvid=0dba215e-df8e-4292-8acd-133b9f616056


----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

fabiotux said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Here in Brazil we have a lot of places to go bikepacking style.
> In this pic, I'm in Alagoa, a small town, south of Minas Gerais's State.
> ...


Hose clamp them to the lower legs with a wrap of inner tube between the leg and the bottle cage.


----------



## nowhereyonder (Nov 29, 2016)

Tumbleweed Prospector on the Colorado Trail.

Front stuff sacks: tarp, bivy, sleeping bag, clothes
Homemade stem bags: guidebook, phone, snacks
Revelate Gas tank: aquamira, headlamp, snacks
Homemade frame bag: fuel & stove, tools, first aid, food
Bindle and Terrapin: Clothes, cup, vest and jacket with a Z-rest over the top.
Backpack: water, camera, food, solar panel (for the phone. worked well.)

I finished the first seven rideable sections. I'm looking forward to a lighter gear setup with some meatier tires for the next round.


----------



## fabiotux (Jul 21, 2010)

Hi there!

1.
In my case, I had no problem with knee clearance. I guess the manufactures take that issue in consideration...fear not, young man!

2.
I think those stabilizers amazing, but (again), in my case, I had no big issues with the seatbag rocking L/R.
But, if you prefer, you can "DIY" it! One seatpost clamp, a pair of alluminum rod, a little bit os skills and voilá!!!

About the "knockoffs", they're not that bad...If you have budget restrictions, I think you can give them a try!

That's all for today, folks!

See ya!



toni31 said:


> Few questions:
> 
> 1.
> 
> ...


----------



## injected59 (Aug 14, 2016)

26" Diamondback I bought new 25 years ago. Removed front derailleur so I'm running it as a 1x7. Used primarily for gravel paved and lite Singletrack trips.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steven.bikes (Mar 16, 2013)

Usually you'll catch me out on my Kona Jake









But occasionally I get the old single speed Specialized hard rock out.


----------



## toni31 (Jul 22, 2012)

any bag like this?

https://bikepacker.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/04/6-Bikepacking-Uses-For-Your-Downtube-2.jpg


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

My current setup, the new RP Picketpost is so sweet. I don't see changing 
this anytime soon.


----------



## toni31 (Jul 22, 2012)

which bag is this? (the top one)

https://ridinggravel.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/06/P6070001.jpg


----------



## liong71er (Dec 23, 2008)

Surly KTM 2014


----------



## MNRider008 (Oct 26, 2017)

New to the thread, but this looks incredibly awesome!

Are there restraints on bag limitations for carbon frames? I read you are not supposed to mount a back on a carbon seat post, but what about a frame bag, handlebar bag, etc? Just curious what limitations I'd have with a carbon frame/fork...Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

MNRider008 said:


> New to the thread, but this looks incredibly awesome!
> 
> Are there restraints on bag limitations for carbon frames? I read you are not supposed to mount a back on a carbon seat post, but what about a frame bag, handlebar bag, etc? Just curious what limitations I'd have with a carbon frame/fork...Thanks in advance!!


I have a carbon frame but I don't bikepack with it. However, if I were to use a carbon frame, I'd put silicone tape between it and whereever the bag touches it. The silicone should not only help protect the frame, it also will help prevent movement. There are others out there, but Revelate offers some: https://www.revelatedesigns.com/index.cfm/store.catalog/parts-and-repair/FrameSaverTape

Also, an older article which discusses this:
Bikepacking Bag Protection - Bikepacker


----------



## MNRider008 (Oct 26, 2017)

Drevil said:


> I have a carbon frame but I don't bikepack with it. However, if I were to use a carbon frame, I'd put silicone tape between it and whereever the bag touches it. The silicone should not only help protect the frame, it also will help prevent movement. There are others out there, but Revelate offers some: https://www.revelatedesigns.com/index.cfm/store.catalog/parts-and-repair/FrameSaverTape
> 
> Also, an older article which discusses this:
> Bikepacking Bag Protection - Bikepacker


This is great, thanks Drevil!


----------



## ___Nicholas (Feb 8, 2015)

CC loaded up for a nights worth of camping in the Marin headlands:


----------



## Aushiker (Sep 27, 2007)

Salsa Mukluk by Andrew Priest (Aushiker), on Flickr

Day 1: Esperance to Albany: The Unconventional Ride. Ready set go ... Esperance foreshore before heading out on my 10 day 750 km ride from Esperance to Albany in Western Australia.


----------



## cmon4day (May 16, 2007)

Andrew, That is a sweet looking rig. Props to you, well done!!


----------



## Aushiker (Sep 27, 2007)

cmon4day said:


> Andrew, That is a sweet looking rig. Props to you, well done!!


Thank you for your kind words. Whilst it was a hard ride, every day had a hard section of some description from detours, headwinds, floods, unrideable beaches, 4WD tracks which seemed to involve more pushing than riding, 37 c heat it was still satisfying to tick it off. Next challenge might be a bit lesser but


----------



## brncr6 (May 15, 2014)

___Nicholas said:


> CC loaded up for a nights worth of camping in the Marin headlands:
> 
> View attachment 1172268


Im going to bikepack Marin this coming year. Were have you camped at?


----------



## cmon4day (May 16, 2007)

I’ve camped at Samual P Taylor, super nice place to camp. Also camped at a private campground in Olema which was nice too


----------



## ___Nicholas (Feb 8, 2015)

@brncr6 I usually camp at Hawk Campground. I start my ride in SF, head over the GG Bridge, up Hawk Hill, down Conzelman Rd and over to Rodeo Beach, after lounging at the beach for a bit I'll head to Miwok Trail then to Bobcat trail and then you're at the campsite.

I'll be camping there Christmas weekend again


----------



## adarn (Aug 11, 2009)

Here's my main trail rig. Super fun 27.5 plus bike packer.









Also here's a write up I did on my gear before I left for the Oregon Timber Trail this past summer.

Sklar Bikes | Gear Check - Bikepacking the Oregon Timber Trail

Cheers!


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

Really sweet rig, Adam. Appreciate reading about your kit and packing scheme as well. 

Saw a few of your bikes at a CX event in Teton Valley last year - beautiful work. :thumbsup:


----------



## Psycho1 (Aug 26, 2014)

2 different bikes. 2 different styles









Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


----------



## Addy Marx (Jul 18, 2009)

My setup for a recent trip down in Baja.
Waltworks, Whitebros, dinglespeed 32x19, 30x21, Chronicle front, Ikon rear, all bags my own, bivy, quilt, no rain gear, surf shorts...


----------



## nowhereyonder (Nov 29, 2016)

Addy Marx said:


> My setup for a recent trip down in Baja.
> Waltworks, Whitebros, dinglespeed 32x19, 30x21, Chronicle front, Ikon rear, all bags my own, bivy, quilt, no rain gear, surf shorts...


Nice WW!

Is that a sun shade sleeping pad? How'd it work?

PS- do you have a build thread on that bike?


----------



## Addy Marx (Jul 18, 2009)

nowhereyonder said:


> Nice WW!
> 
> Is that a sun shade sleeping pad? How'd it work?
> 
> PS- do you have a build thread on that bike?


Thanks! It is, I also carried a klymit x-lite pad. The sun shade helped protect against punctures. I picked it up on route last year after I punctured my x-lite. I've used them for bike pack racing in the past as well. They're little more comfortable than sleeping directly on the ground but they do add some R-value which is nice. They're bulky but weigh virtually nothing so there's the trade off.

I don't have a build thread but would be happy to answer any questions you may have.
Cheers!


----------



## nowhereyonder (Nov 29, 2016)

Addy Marx said:


> Thanks! It is, I also carried a klymit x-lite pad. The sun shade helped protect against punctures. I picked it up on route last year after I punctured my x-lite. I've used them for bike pack racing in the past as well. They're little more comfortable than sleeping directly on the ground but they do add some R-value which is nice. They're bulky but weigh virtually nothing so there's the trade off.
> 
> I don't have a build thread but would be happy to answer any questions you may have.
> Cheers!


I've been thinking about a sun shade as a UL pad as an alternative to a Z-rest, mostly just due to space and bulk. Using one to keep an inflatable pad from popping seems wise in Mexico.

I don't have any specific questions, but how'd the dingle speed work for Baja? I'm interested in the theory but not sure about the practice....


----------



## OddBurnsey (Sep 6, 2017)

*Oddity Oddventure Rig*
29 x 3 or anything smaller
Prototype bars
Paul Components everything
I9 wheels
WTB rubber
King Headset
Brooks Cambium
Box Components shifty bits
Bags by Porcelain Rocket

Built for Endurance events like the Tour Divide or anything else you can make a bike do. Especially have fun.

Thanks for looking.

Photo Cred Dirt Rag Mag

-Burnsey


----------



## Addy Marx (Jul 18, 2009)

nowhereyonder said:


> I've been thinking about a sun shade as a UL pad as an alternative to a Z-rest, mostly just due to space and bulk. Using one to keep an inflatable pad from popping seems wise in Mexico.
> 
> I don't have any specific questions, but how'd the dingle speed work for Baja? I'm interested in the theory but not sure about the practice....


For Baja I rode in my 32x19 most of the trip (both last year and this year) but there were a few sections that I dropped into the 30x21. People ask how often I would change gears. Honestly a handful of times the whole trip, I could tell you the exact sections. It generally came down to when stuff got too sandy for extended periods I would drop down and stick in that gear for a while. When it gets really sandy I'd rather pedal or try to pedal than walk.

As a dedicated single speeder the last few years I really like dingles for longer trips. Having a second gear to access terrain more enjoyably for the almost negligible additional weight and almost negligible additional complication makes sense to me. A 30 second gear change is all it takes. I presume a geared rider moving to a dingle would have a different experience than a single speeder going to a dingle. It's essentially single speeding with an option.

There's a good thread in the single speed forum on dingles (sacrilege!). I've got a few posts in there about setups that have worked for me.


----------



## fitzhenry (Feb 14, 2017)

KERKOVEJ said:


> View attachment 1138781
> 
> 
> Here is a breakdown of my set up from the 260-mile Tour De Los Padres bike packing race.
> ...


Is that SRAM eagle 12 speed drivetrain? Hard to tell.


----------



## colterday (Aug 3, 2014)

What frame bag is that? I'm looking for one like this for my Gnarvaster


----------



## colterday (Aug 3, 2014)

jro26 said:


> View attachment 1058011


What frame bag is that? I'm looking for something like this for my Gnarvaster


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

colterday said:


> What frame bag is that? I'm looking for one like this for my Gnarvaster


https://www.revelatedesigns.com/index.cfm/store.catalog/frame-bags/TangleFrameBag


----------



## BikeHikeSafari (Jan 2, 2018)

Currently cycling from Alaska to Argentina, on backroads as much as possible on a Thorn Nomad.

https://bikehikesafari.com/


----------



## B-RAY (Jul 15, 2004)

colterday said:


> What frame bag is that? I'm looking for something like this for my Gnarvaster


My carver is a 18in,I tried the medium way to big.That must be a small, what all do u put into it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4AM (Jun 6, 2017)

*Typical handlebar bag volume?*

I have been thinking about making a cradle for a drybag that I got for free and seeing if I could fit all of my gear in it or if that would be too cumbersome. The drybag is 12 inch diameter and can fill and be closed well to about 30 inches at length, putting it at about 55-56 liters. If I filled it with all of my gear it would be about 20 pounds all on the front. Would that be too cumbersome or would it be fine? Would it be better to distribute the weight between the handlebar bag and a big saddle bag?
Thanks


----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

4AM said:


> I have been thinking about making a cradle for a drybag that I got for free and seeing if I could fit all of my gear in it or if that would be too cumbersome. The drybag is 12 inch diameter and can fill and be closed well to about 30 inches at length, putting it at about 55-56 liters. If I filled it with all of my gear it would be about 20 pounds all on the front. Would that be too cumbersome or would it be fine? Would it be better to distribute the weight between the handlebar bag and a big saddle bag?
> Thanks


Distributing the weight front and back is usually your best option. It also makes finding often used items less ponderous.


----------



## t0-ster (Feb 8, 2016)

Heres my bike camping setup. An old titanium mtb with 650b wheels and a surly troll fork. A few additions like the king kage mounts and mudguards have made it pretty functional.

Just returned from a 5 day trip in to Sweden, and couldn't be more happy with the setup! Here's a link to the full read, for those who are interested: 
Across Southern Sweden STRIDSLAND


----------



## bmoney (Jul 12, 2007)

Here is my current setup. As always a work in progress. I need to get a different seat bag, which is in the works. Short Legs and full suspension don't leave a lot of room. I would also like to add a Rogue Panda bag on the underside of the downtube. I am working on trying to find a water bladder that will fit in the frame bag as well. I think the Camelbak Longneck or Platypus bag might work I just need to try it.

As shown: A mix a just about everything. 
Bike:429Trail
Seat bag: Revelate Designs Viscacha 
Top Tube: Revelate Designs
Frame Bag: Rogue Panda
Feed Bags: Revelate Designs and Bedrock
Front Roll: Salsa Anything Cradle with custom brackets to fit 35mm bars and Revelate pocket and drybag. 
Backpack: I have not gone crazy light yet so I still end up with a backpack. It keeps getting less and less gear in it though which is nice.

Unfortunately this will be sitting for a while. Just injured my knee last weekend on what was supposed to be a S24O trip, but it looks like my trips for the near future will all be taking a back seat.


----------



## andreysalad (Oct 31, 2013)

Triton Bikes


----------



## 839138 (Jun 7, 2018)

Current set up has a front suspension fork and riser moto-style bars (Jones in this picture).

Unfortunately the rear dropout rotated upward from braking (known problem with these style dropouts) so the wheel is tilted. Currently on the fence between replacing the frame vs. parting out and starting from scratch.

Current frame is 650b with 2.8 tires that just fit, non boost, traditional seatpost tube not ideal for droppers, etc.

Most of my local rides are singletrack that I like some front squish for...

Being taller, I wouldn't mind a 29er with clearance for 2.6-3.0 tires (w/ boost hubs) for longer rides and overnights, and maybe options for a dropper for day to day rides. Any thoughts?


----------



## 4AM (Jun 6, 2017)

Krampus or Gnarvester if you are willing to spend some more money.


----------



## 839138 (Jun 7, 2018)

4AM said:


> Krampus or Gnarvester if you are willing to spend some more money.


Yea seems like if I swapped out the frame as well as a few parts to fit, you're looking at not that much more for a complete Krampus w/ more modern specs. Tempting...


----------



## tomenator (Jul 27, 2018)

My rig for this past summer's ride on the GDR (Canada to Frisco CO). Worked out great. Previous ride was a Salsa Fargo and I really love having a front shock and didn't miss the drop bars. This is a Motobcane Phantom Pro (Bikes Direct) 29er Ti Frame. Bags are all from Revelate. The aero bars not only gave me an alternative position on the bike but also were a handy place to stash and lash small items.


----------



## nowhereyonder (Nov 29, 2016)

My Tumbleweed Prospector this summer in Kyrgyzstan on a variation of the Tian Shan Traverse.


----------



## Giel (Jan 16, 2011)

My summer setup










Alpkit saddle, frame and handlebar bags. Salsa anything cages on the bluto up front. Reveate tanktop on top tube.

With some lightweight choices on sleeping bag, stove and tent I got it now dialed in to a base weight of 8kg, including the weight of the bags, excluding consumables (food and fuel).


----------



## actionsportasia (Sep 28, 2018)

*Bikepacking in Thailand*

My bikepacking set up, 1 man tent attached to downtube, 2 season sleeping bag on the handle bars, few essential tools under the seat and food and other gear in my 25l backpack. Luckily the weather is predictable certain times of year in Thailand so can travel light.


----------



## NH Mtbiker (Nov 6, 2004)

actionsportasia said:


> My bikepacking set up, 1 man tent attached to downtube, 2 season sleeping bag on the handle bars, few essential tools under the seat and food and other gear in my 25l backpack. Luckily the weather is predictable certain times of year in Thailand so can travel light.
> View attachment 1218648


Now this looks like a bike that can get up and down those Thailand mtns! Looks like a smart and light weight way to pack and just enough for a night or 2. Have you also thought of a top tube bag closer to the seat tube? I would look forward to un-loading the bike and rippin the local trails too!


----------



## Fattyrider38 (Jun 7, 2018)

*About to go on first bikepacking trip*









This is my set up so far, my first trip is in 2 weeks and Im still waiting for my handlebar bag, which will be a custom endover bag in camo to go with the rest, I just got my custom Rockiest frame pack the other day to go with my rear bag that I need to get a different attachment for (i got those saddle loops that attach to your saddle raise but my raise are to close together and won work with my bag unfortunately) Pairing these with a couple smaller accessory bags and the Bike bag dude top tube bag I got especially with pockets for all of my dynamo attachments. I also have a T-rack rear rack that ill throw on the rear with a couple bottle attached to the legs. Im really excited to go down to the Arizona trail to do a 3 day ride. Years ago I did the San Juan Huts for a week back before I knew about Bike Packing and loved the multi day adventure aspect. So ya when I get everything packed up and attached I'll send another update photo with gear list.


----------



## Fattyrider38 (Jun 7, 2018)

Beautiful!


OddBurnsey said:


> View attachment 1176085
> 
> 
> *Oddity Oddventure Rig*
> ...


----------



## Crack Monkey (Sep 25, 2006)

*Niner Sir9 rigid*

A few snaps of my packing rig.























It's a previous generation Sir9 with a Whisky no9 carbon fork. I9/Stans Crest wheels with Maxxis Ikon 2.35 tires. Revelate saddle and half frame bag, Specialised Burra bar harness with a generic dry bag, and a Specialized Burra bento box.

For gear, I'm using a Nemo Hornet UL 1P tent, BigAgnes QCore SLX pad, and a Sea To Summit Spark Spl bag.

For 3+ day trips with limited resupply, I also carry a small backpack with water bladder. <3 days, or frequent resupply, I leave the backpack at home and put the bladder in the framebag.


----------



## Chippertheripper (Sep 10, 2014)

Surly weds in 29ish mode, ready for a week on the Allegheny/C&O.

















There's a second orange fork tube bag for food and coffee sundries. 
All those little bags in my bar bag are a hammock and tarp, and thermarest. Underquilt and sleeping bag under my bunses in the seat bag. 
Dynamo front hub, sinewave light/usb unit.


----------



## ianick (Jul 10, 2006)

Lots of great looking rigs here. Fun to see the wide variety of configurations.

Had a question on my bike above, it's a Waltworks custom steel frame and fork.


----------



## beens (Jul 3, 2014)

Heres my updated rig. still a karate monkey. yari 140 fork and slx 1x11. bags are a mixture of porcelain rocket, rockgeist and revelate.


----------



## diglife (Jul 19, 2015)

*My Crossrip Project*


----------



## Nemecoutepa (Oct 20, 2018)

My Slate with Salsa, Revelate Designs, Exposure Lights & Wolf tooth components stuff !


----------



## VegasSingleSpeed (May 5, 2005)

2019 Norco Search with a random mix of equipment: 
















Ritchey P29er:


----------



## oren_hershco (Mar 11, 2006)

Niner EMD, rigid fork, on a two-day desert trip.

Rear rack is Old Man Mountain, panniers are Axiom.

The main issues with the bike:

A. 2x10 sucks! When I built this bike, 1x systems where expensive. Now I regret it.

B. 2.4" (f) and 2.2"(r - the widest possible with this frame) performed poorly on many miles of loose surface we traveled.

This problem is not new, but nowdays there are solutions. Plus bikes performed better on this trip, and a Trek Fatbike shined above all the others.


----------



## allenlk03 (May 10, 2019)

*Felt DD70 Rig*

2018 Felt DD70 (M) - mostly stock but put on:
Jones SG 2.5 Aluminum Loop H-bar (just added jones grips)
Pedaling Innovations Catalyst pedals
Ergon SMC4 saddle
2 DOM Monkii cages to the forks (plastic so I'll see how they hold up)
Shimano MT520 brakes (new addition)
Intend to have my LBS build a 29+ wheelset this summer if they will fit

Bags:
Blackburn Outpost Framebag (M)
Green Guru - Hauler Seatbag
VAUDE - Trail Front Handlebar bag
Surly Moloko bar bag for inside loop bars (new)

*Not Pictured*
Fatback LCG Fat Bike Rack
Ortlieb Back-roller Panniers


----------



## bakerjw (Oct 8, 2014)

Boy, we learn a lot as we grow in this activity. Four years ago, I was riding a Surly Karate Monkey with a Reba RockShox RL fork. It is still a good bike but a bit heavy and nothing at all like my new ride.

I now ride a Foundry Firetower named Effie and she is the sweetest bike that I have ever ridden.

2x10 XT/XTR drivetrain
Lauf fork 
Jones carbon H Bar
RP Picketpost, gas tank and jerry can
DIY frame and handlebar bags
DIY Feedbags.
Vittoria Mezcals on Stans Arch MK3 rims
And the obligatory Rivet leather saddle. Love those Rivets.


----------



## Hambone70 (May 8, 2019)

Inaugural shakedown ride! I expected the bike to handle poorly loaded up, and was pleasantly surprised that it felt no different, even on singletrack. I did manage to hit the seat bag once with the rear tire, but I reckon a few more psi in the shock will solve that. And nothing fell off!

Looking forward to my first trip!


----------



## PabloGT (Jun 22, 2014)

Been on a few trips now, still fine tuning my setup. The bike is my normal trail bike, I just pumped up the suspension fitted a faster rolling rear tyre and I was on my way.

2016 GT Sensor
Blackburn Large frame bag
Restrap top tube bag
Racestrap with tube on seat + missing link (always on the bike)
EVOC FR 16L Backpack
Voile straps & Salsa straps Holding my sleeping bag and underquilt on the bars
SKS Bottle cages taped and ziptied to fork legs

Rocking a cheap Amazon hammock with bug net & tarp and loving it!

I'm not sold on carrying my water supply on the forks. On more than once occasion I've lost my nights water supply going down rocky techy descents, even with the bottle taped in the cage. The Sawyer filter was literally a lifesaver and highly recommended to have with you. Next trip I'm going to try and mount a cage on the frame somewhere.


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

Great setup. 

Who's your travelling companion? Does he/she have to carry their own food?


----------



## PabloGT (Jun 22, 2014)

Thanks. Ricco gets his food carried by me, and if he is lucky also gets passenger rides on downhill fire road sections too


----------



## JDzacovsky (Aug 27, 2015)

Nice to see another GT Sensor bikepacker.


----------



## VegasSingleSpeed (May 5, 2005)

PabloGT said:


> I'm not sold on carrying my water supply on the forks. On more than once occasion I've lost my nights water supply going down rocky techy descents, even with the bottle taped in the cage.


Consider using toe-clip straps to secure your bottles, and run a bottle that has a small-diameter neck (whether it be a 'cage-fit' bottle, or one that utilizes the classic bottle design). The straps don't stretch and a bottle cannot "wiggle" it's way out. This has worked on my rigid fork, especially with my Mt. Zoom carbon bottle cages (which help you ride faster by quickly shedding the excess weight of your water bottle :lol: ).


----------



## DougA (Apr 3, 2008)

Current setup using 2017 Salsa Mukluk. Love the versatility of a fat bike.


----------



## The.Dude.Abides. (Feb 22, 2014)

'18 Salsa Journeyman
Lone Peak Packs panniers/trunk bag
Old Man Mountain rear rack
Surley Nice front rack

Summer setup.


----------



## MAGAIVER (May 8, 2012)

2013 Kona Kahuna, have had this bike for 6 years now and the only thing left from the stock build is the frame.
All the bags are from topeak, I had spare clothes on the front, tools, spares and a rain jacket on the frame bag, food on the top tube bag, a sleeping bag, flip flops, and some other random things on the seatpack and I had a 3L hydration pack.
I took this picture during a 4 day trip I did a few days ago. The route is called "Circuito das Araucárias" in the south of Brazil, it is a 248km bike touring loop that starts in São Bento do Sul and ends where it started, very scenic route all on dirt roads with lots of climbing.


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

New bikepacking rig for me...Surly ECR w/ a Rohloff drivetrain, TRP Spyke brakes, SON dynohub, B&M IQ-X light, Koga Denham bars, etc.

Baggage is a combo of Jpaks (frame, toptube, ruksak), Bedrock Bags handlebar pack, and F3 seatbag. I also have Salsa Everything cages to throw on when I need more space. I can't wait for the snow to melt so I can get out for a few overnighters.

I took it out on a short spin w/ my daughter today. It worked well in the muck (snow, mud, ice, etc). The 29x3.0 tires roll well over the rough stuff and provided a little extra flotation in the gross slush/snow. I don't plan to use it much in those conditions!


----------



## RogboAK (Jun 1, 2011)

erichott223 said:


> I'm new to the whole rear rack ordeal. I'm looking to start to ride my bike to work and need to get my hands on some good rear rack straps... what all do you prefer?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## joshtee (Jun 30, 2016)

What sizes do you find most useful for bike packing?


----------



## joshtee (Jun 30, 2016)

baker said:


> New bikepacking rig for me...Surly ECR w/ a Rohloff drivetrain, TRP Spyke brakes, SON dynohub, B&M IQ-X light, Koga Denham bars, etc.
> 
> Baggage is a combo of Jpaks (frame, toptube, ruksak), Bedrock Bags handlebar pack, and F3 seatbag. I also have Salsa Everything cages to throw on when I need more space. I can't wait for the snow to melt so I can get out for a few overnighters.
> 
> ...


Nice bike! Post some pics up when you get your gear mounted on it. I think someday one of these will replace my 'utility' bike.


----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

baker said:


> New bikepacking rig for me...Surly ECR w/ a Rohloff drivetrain, TRP Spyke brakes, SON dynohub, B&M IQ-X light, Koga Denham bars, etc.


How do you like the Denham bar?


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

Funoutside said:


> How do you like the Denham bar?


Excellent bars that I have been riding for a while. Versatile positions that are good for technical riding as well as getting out of the wind. I like them enough that I'm considering having a friend fab a titanium version for me. Took a while to get them delivered from the UK (edited for correctness), but it was worth the wait.

Sent from my moto g(7) using Tapatalk


----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

Are you in the states I take it?


----------



## RogboAK (Jun 1, 2011)

joshtee said:


> What sizes do you find most useful for bike packing?


It's hard to tell in the pics how long they are but the ones I've purchased from our local bike and ski shop are the 2 longest ones they have.


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

Funoutside said:


> Are you in the states I take it?


Yes, Colorado. I don't think it was the actual postal time as much as the fact that Cyclesense was waiting for the next batch to be delivered to UK from Taiwan. That was back in July. No clue what the current stock situation is.


----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

Good to know. Any reason you went Denham bar over the Crazy bar?


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

Personal preference. Due to messed up elbows, I've ridden alt bars for a long time (since the first Jones H-bars way back in the day). 45 degree sweep is too much for me.


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

joshtee said:


> Nice bike! Post some pics up when you get your gear mounted on it. I think someday one of these will replace my 'utility' bike.


Here ya go...a little test fitting. I need to do something about the fork mounted light when using the bar bag, obviously...might be enough room to flip the mount upside down.

Note, the frame bag was custom fit to a previous bike of mine, but fits really well on this ECR.


----------



## Ailuropoda (Dec 15, 2010)

Solace Cycles OM-2P

Sent the top picture to Rockgeist for a custom frame bag.

Built for me by Jeff at Solace Cycles. I cannot say enough about the bike. Not only is it beautiful to look at but it rides great. Very stiff laterally for the belt drive but very comfortable on rough dirt and gravel compared to my last bike.

If you are ever in the market for a really nice bike Solace Cycles was easy to work with, very responsive and helpful, and kept me up-to-date on the build. The price was pretty reasonable for what you get, too. Jeff sent me a spreadsheet with all the parts and specs as we moved along and I would challenge anybody to get better deals on the components.

Pinion C1.12. 600 percent gear ratio. The low gear is embarrassing in it's lowness and the high gear is pretty tall, perfect for what I want....reasonable speed on the flats and a lot of climbing options for the mountain passes. Planning for the 2021 Tour Divide and a few other things this year.

The fear of the Pinion (and the Rohloff) is massively overblown. It feels just like a "real" drivetrain and if there's any frictional loss, it's not apparent to me. The belt drive is very quiet and you don't realize how much noise your bike makes until you ride a belt. I'm planning on having an Onyx hub wheel built next year so the bike will be totally silent (Sprague clutches on the freewheel are not in contact when coasting).

Niner RDO Fork.
Industry 9 Enduro S rear wheel.
Front wheel has a SON 28 dynamo and a Velocity Cliffhanger rim. 
Cane Creek eeSilk suspension seat post. 
Jones carbon H-bar.
Magura brakes.


----------



## DrMud (Oct 28, 2009)

*The Light Blue Darwin*

Thats our rigs, on the swiss jura divide .... oh yes, the dog has its own trailer, she is running most of the time by herself but not on roads with traffic etc.


----------



## eredinger (Apr 16, 2009)

*Pack Bike*

2020 Beargrease with Swift industries, Salsa , and Relevate bags.


----------



## mackdhagen (Jun 17, 2011)

*latest BP rig*

used my highball alu for a pac-NW trip around mt st helens


----------



## Lucky (Jan 12, 2004)

My new toy is more of a classic road touring bike, but handles gravel just fine. Current shoes are 700x35c Schwalbe Marathon GT's, but I have a pair of 700x40c WTB Ventures to put on for rougher roads. I wasn't thrilled with the idea of all the weight mounted up high, and I'm so knock-kneed that a frame bag would be quite irritating, so I stayed with the classic outfitting. Last time I toured, it was on 27x1" tires, and a long time ago...

Co-Motion Cascadia Co-Pilot
Arkel Dolphin 48 panniers
Tubus Cargo rack
Ortlieb 6.5L handlebar bag
Shimano Ultegra 11 speed shifters/derailleurs
11-34 cassette
FSA Energy 40/30 crank
TRP Spire brakes
DT 350 hubs/Astral Leviathan rims/32 hole
FSA Gossamer step and Omega bar
Terry Butterfly Century saddle
My bike is on the left and my friend's Salsa Vaya is on the right.


----------



## connolm (Sep 12, 2009)

Lucky said:


> My new toy is more of a classic road touring bike, but handles gravel just fine. Current shoes are 700x35c Schwalbe Marathon GT's, but I have a pair of 700x40c WTB Ventures to put on for rougher roads. I wasn't thrilled with the idea of all the weight mounted up high, and I'm so knock-kneed that a frame bag would be quite irritating, so I stayed with the classic outfitting. Last time I toured, it was on 27x1" tires, and a long time ago...
> 
> Co-Motion Cascadia Co-Pilot
> Arkel Dolphin 48 panniers
> ...


I did a gravel ride with a traditional touring rack. I was terrified I was going to shear a rack bolt. It was so nerve "racking" that I might not do it again. (See what I did there?)

But seriously...

Any thoughts on the bolts and connections to the frame and how they handle the jostling?

I brought spare bolts, zip ties, and duct tape just in case. Luckily didn't need it.

I was on a Specialized Diverge. Picture below.









Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Close to iditarod spec, did finally find some porcelain rockets, the bags have place-holders in them right now mostly, but some of my gear. The pogies are my warmer-weather ones down to about 0F, but for the expedition, I'll have the Revelate Expedition pogies. Salsa anything handle-bar cradle with sleeping pad on it and it'll be crammed with food for the race. Bivy on one side of the fork, vacuum canister on the other.


----------



## jan_kaspar (Oct 16, 2012)

connolm said:


> I did a gravel ride with a traditional touring rack. I was terrified I was going to shear a rack bolt. It was so nerve "racking" that I might not do it again. (See what I did there?)
> 
> But seriously...
> 
> ...


You're pretty unlikely the shear a bolt unless it's made out of plastic. Look up the sheer strength of steel, do a very rough calculation of the cross section of the bolt, and you'll find that each of those little bolts can hold thousands of pounds in shear. 
The mostly likely point of failure is the connection of the eyelet on the frame. And even then, if it's a decent frame from a decent manufacturer (with good qc) it should hold up.


----------



## Lucky (Jan 12, 2004)

I'm not at all worried about breaking a bolt during the amount of riding I do. I might carry a spare in case one rattles out, but they have been torqued properly, so this is not likely. And I'm also not worried about the frame eyelet failing on my steel bike. Not so sure about carbon, but then I haven't checked into it. Spokes, yeah. On a long tour I would tape a spare to the rack. My ex and I toured Germany on a tandem years ago. That thing ate spokes for lunch. Always good to carry duct tape and zip ties in case anything breaks. A spare shifter cable doesn't weigh much and is not a bad idea. Barcons in particular like to snap cables off at the shifter. The tandem ate a couple of those, too.


----------



## connolm (Sep 12, 2009)

Thanks Lucky and Jan Kaspar. I shall try to relax in the future!

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclingdutchman (Mar 18, 2015)

connolm said:


> .........
> Thanks Lucky and Jan Kaspar. I shall try to relax in the future!
> .....


You can relax. I have done a lot of touring on bad and gravel roads and never had issues with sheared bolts or any other problems.

BUT: make sure you check that they are all properly tightened. I have had loose bolts everywhere, not only on the racks, but also on the stem, saddle, or fenders, and once a pedal fell off just because it had unwinded from the crank. No clue on how or why, but at least the threading was still ok, so I could put it back on....

so check everything twice a week and you'll be fine.

CU, CD


----------



## sikkfreerider (Nov 5, 2006)

Here are a few pics of my new Krampus!
I love this bike and how it handles with weight on it! Set the pressure right and this steelie rides like a beast!

I have a few videos of it on my channel as well check em out!


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

The rig on my bike pictured at right is a few brand name items and a few knock-off's that I did as budget friendly. Almost everything I needed was a first-time purchase because I wasn't borrowing, reusing or repurposing anything. In place of spending hundreds on high end extra light gear, I probably spent a total of what a good sleeping bag might cost getting almost everything I needed.
Rear seat bag rather than a rack, frame bag, 2-fork cages, sleeping bag , mattress, tent, tarp, water purity straw, grub bag, straps and DIY bar roll configuration, food, stove, (bottles I had), snacks etc.... $290 or thereabouts .... Everything worked and most of it very well.
The test was a short trip that didn't go as planned but was a good day of ride and one overnight, then the actual trip that did go as planned on try # 2. The plan was a trip around the Pikes Peak in areas upward of 9000 feet on trail that was marked and scouted in areas and many parts of it already planned. Sections that were not legit as per property rights or owners could be worked around. Together, these rides were 3 overnights and 90 miles of travel. The first "try" was one overnight and news of a local fire with no comm options in the area. This changed our plan as per a question of safety, timely evac or ? The 2nd run through was successful, a 3 day / 2 night trip in June of 2019. We weathered mid 30's at night camping around 10,300 both nights with some light rain the first night and heavy hail and rain the second night for a time. Cinching the gear to the bike and especially the bar roll is a test of patience and can be intensive if the trails are rough and the hike-a-bike sections can help loosen things up too. A dedicated system is probably better and offers stability and balance but may be at the cost of some hap-hazard leeway options of a DIY set up. As you see the bike on the left, it looks quite fit and trim, very professional. He has the good gear and the experience of packing and camping. I had zilch in any of those areas. There were a few occasions I had to stop and adjust things although I've read this sort of thing a lot from other travelers and it may not be uncommon. I'm certain more expensive gear offers lighter and smaller packing and that might have been the perfect recipe for minimizing the extra attention my first-time on-the-cheap set-up demanded. ** Hands down , the smartest thing we did was scout some areas a week before and plant some beers that would be a nice treat as we closed in the two evening camp destinations. There was no forgetting we had cold brews waiting at the end of each days travel. 😎


----------



## IL8APEX (Apr 24, 2017)

This is my first try at BikePacking... I did an overnighter as a test and this is my rig and what I packed.










2021 Trek Farley 5 - complete with tubes, reflectors, and dork disc! (size L)
45NRTH DRAUGENKLAW pogies.
Revelate Designs Ranger frame bag - 1.5L CamelBack bladder, car keys, camp wear, extra socks, extra gloves.
Revelate Designs Terrapin seat bag - Wool Shirt, JetBoil Flash Java, coffee, dehydrated dinner, Rain Fly, tent stakes, ridge line.
Revelate Designs Harness with Sea to Summit 20L Evac Dry Sack - Hammock, 30 degree Underquilt, Tree Straps, Fleece sleeping bag liner.
Revelate Designs Egress Pocket - On Bike Food, Ibuprophen, toothbrush, instructions to the JetBoil (because #rookie).
Revelate Designs Mag Tank - More on bike food. Mask (for convenience store stops). Trash.

I used almost everything I took, and found maybe a few small things I could save weight on (like steel tent stakes!), but overall it was a huge success. Can't wait to do it in warmer weather so I don't have to carry so many warm clothes!

-Tom


----------



## Low Tech (Feb 3, 2021)

Nice. That's close to what I'm kitting up.
What hammock and quilt did you use?


----------



## IL8APEX (Apr 24, 2017)

Low Tech said:


> Nice. That's close to what I'm kitting up.
> What hammock and quilt did you use?


So my winter hammock is a simple ENO double without any mosquito netting or anything. Light is right!

My underquilt is a 30 degree Outdoor Vitals, I think its the Stormloft version. 
*Edit: Nope! Its the Loftek Hybrid Mummypod.*
It isn't the warmest, and if I continue to camp near freezing ill have to find a warmer underquilt, but I love how small it packs and its perfectly comfortable for me (a notoriously cold sleeper) down to around 45degrees.

On this trip it got to 33 degrees, and I was supplementing with a fleece liner from Sea to Summit, a Klymit insulated sleeping pad, and a spare puffy jacket around my feet due to the cold.

-Tom


----------



## Low Tech (Feb 3, 2021)

IL8APEX said:


> So my winter hammock is a simple ENO double without any mosquito netting or anything. Light is right!
> 
> My underquilt is a 30 degree Outdoor Vitals, I think its the Stormloft version.
> *Edit: Nope! Its the Loftek Hybrid Mummypod.*
> ...


 Sounds workable. I'm using a Onewind double (wide) and have a few different quilts. 
For colder seasons I use a Simply Light Designs (SLD) 20° climashield under quilt & a UGQ (Underground Quilts) 20° down top quilt. Those end up being a bit much to pack, but doable. The rest of the time it's a 40° Sustans filled UQ & TQ.
Hoping to upgrade those to down for even better packing, . . . but there are other things on the "spend money" list before them.


----------



## evdog (Mar 18, 2007)

Took some pics for another post so I may as well post them here.

I got a Transition Spur last fall which I was hoping could be used for bikepacking. I've been mostly using a Carver 420ti but wanted to use a full suspension at least for shorter trips where I could carry less gear. I picked up a custom Rogue Panda frame bag in December and recently ordered an Old Man Mountain Sherpa rack for the rear. I have never liked the idea of a rack and panniers but running a small size frame my options for seat bags are slim. I can use a full size Revelate on my hardtail but can't lower the saddle more than an inch. On my Mojo3 and new Spur I can't run even an accessory bag if I want to be able to drop the saddle. Even with saddle at full height I can't use a dropper specific bag, there just isn't room. I've done a couple trips where I used no seat bag and I was able to make it work given good weather, requiring less gear. But I was interested in the Sherpa rack once I saw one, as it would allow dropper use on my full suspension bike without sacrificing carrying capacity. The load is carried almost entirely on the thru axle with a set of arms connected to the chain stay for balance. My main concern was damage to paint or carbon but this turned out to be a non-issue. The arms which go to the chainstay do not exert much force. I wrapped a tube a couple times around the stay for protection, and a plastic "puck" gets zip-tied on which the arm attaches to.

I did the first test ride on it tonight and it is very solid. The only issue I had was with the voile straps I was using. The stuff sack was full of clothing but not stuffed very tight, so the bag would compress and the straps would come off. The straps have hooks on the end which snap on to the rail of the rack. I tightened the straps down even more and reversed the hooks so it would be harder for them to pop off. No further issues, but I may try a regular cam strap that loops around the rail rather than a hook. I'll be putting larger volume but lighter weight stuff on the rear rack (clothing, bulky food items). Sleep gear goes in the Revelate pronghorn on the bars.

Overall I was very happy with the way the rack rode. It was unnoticeable back there except when I dropped in to steep sections with the seat all the way down and weight back, I ended up sitting on the stuff sack. The Spur's suspension provides a very firm ride platform and it rode beautifully loaded. Can't wait to get this bike out for some overnighters!


----------



## looks easy from here (Apr 16, 2019)

My 2017 Jamis DragonSlayer Pro I bought NOS in 2019. I took it on my inaugural overnighter Friday and Saturday, around Carrizo Plain National Monument. No water along the route, so I was loaded heavy, hence the rear rack, and my Restrap Saddlebag stayed home this time. Handlebar bag is a Wolfpack Gear USAR Fanny Pack I found brand new at Goodwill for $4 , rear bags are old Cyclesmith soft panniers in great shape I found cheap at another thrift store, framebag is a Topeak Midloader (I purchased the half frame bag because I thought I could fit 2 bottles under it and use it to replace a backpack on long daytrips; sadly it does not and will be replaced with a full frame bag before my next trip), the rest is rounded out with a Salsa Anything Cage HD on the downtube, and an REI soft cooler for food (another thrift store score) and my sleeping bag packed in an old tent compression sack on the Blackburn Trailrack (also a thrift store purchase; I was lucky to find a second-hand rack that accommodated my 3" tires). Even carrying 7.7L of water I was able to ride with no backpack.

More pics and a write up coming soon, hopefully this evening.


----------



## Ailuropoda (Dec 15, 2010)




----------



## a2lowvw (Jul 12, 2014)

From my cross Washington trip. 
Strix Cycles steel frame with Revelate bags. Tent off the front was close but never buzzed the tire.


----------



## D. Inoobinati (Aug 28, 2020)

evdog said:


> I picked up a custom Rogue Panda frame bag in December and recently ordered an Old Man Mountain Sherpa rack for the rear. I have never liked the idea of a rack and panniers but running a small size frame my options for seat bags are slim.
> 
> Overall I was very happy with the way the rack rode. It was unnoticeable back there except when I dropped in to steep sections with the seat all the way down and weight back, I ended up sitting on the stuff sack. The Spur's suspension provides a very firm ride platform and it rode beautifully loaded. Can't wait to get this bike out for some overnighters!


I really like the look of this rack. Website says it's good for 70lbs, so I'll be taking the cast iron cook kit.

No flex? Weird noises? Easy on/off?


----------



## georgekob (Jan 22, 2020)

Ailuropoda said:


> Solace Cycles OM-2P
> 
> Sent the top picture to Rockgeist for a custom frame bag.
> 
> ...


I just read this post. I have a question on the pinion and the 


Ailuropoda said:


> Solace Cycles OM-2P
> 
> Sent the top picture to Rockgeist for a custom frame bag.
> 
> ...


I just read this post and I have a question on the Solace. What rear sprocket did you get, the 32 or 34 and if you felt you needed a lower gear? Thank you very much, George


Ailuropoda said:


> Solace Cycles OM-2P
> 
> Sent the top picture to Rockgeist for a custom frame bag.
> 
> ...


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

evdog said:


> Took some pics for another post so I may as well post them here.
> 
> I got a Transition Spur last fall which I was hoping could be used for bikepacking. I've been mostly using a Carver 420ti but wanted to use a full suspension at least for shorter trips where I could carry less gear. I picked up a custom Rogue Panda frame bag in December and recently ordered an Old Man Mountain Sherpa rack for the rear. I have never liked the idea of a rack and panniers but running a small size frame my options for seat bags are slim. I can use a full size Revelate on my hardtail but can't lower the saddle more than an inch. On my Mojo3 and new Spur I can't run even an accessory bag if I want to be able to drop the saddle. Even with saddle at full height I can't use a dropper specific bag, there just isn't room. I've done a couple trips where I used no seat bag and I was able to make it work given good weather, requiring less gear. But I was interested in the Sherpa rack once I saw one, as it would allow dropper use on my full suspension bike without sacrificing carrying capacity. The load is carried almost entirely on the thru axle with a set of arms connected to the chain stay for balance. My main concern was damage to paint or carbon but this turned out to be a non-issue. The arms which go to the chainstay do not exert much force. I wrapped a tube a couple times around the stay for protection, and a plastic "puck" gets zip-tied on which the arm attaches to.
> 
> ...


Looks solid. 
Mine is no rear rack although the longer seat roll and it will wig-wag some. 
The thing we 3 did was some outings over grumpy terrain as shake-down rides to see what works, what does not and how to fix, adapt and have what is needed while on the fly. Having some of that experience and options really helped boost confidence. I hadn't roughed it or camped hardly ever except some years when we had a pop-up. Tent camping and carrying everything on the bike was all 100% new to me. I was also aiming for a bike set-up that required no back pack. The 2 night 3 day tour around the mountain went fine and my bike hauled 30# of gear. All was fairly evenly loaded at handle-bar roll, full size frame bag and rear seat bag, water and snacks went in cages on frame and forks.


----------



## Pedalto_themetal (May 29, 2021)

Just finished up 1800+ mile ride from Tucson to Santa Fe. 115k climbing, 24 days riding. Pic above is near Grand Gulch Mine/Airstrip. Grand Canyon-Parashant Monument, April 2021. See RWGPS for more. Morning before, I left StG, 2 days after this pic I was at Kelly Point Overlook, and 2 days after that Toroweap Overlook, 2 days later Kanab. Only 1 water spicket, very few people, no stores. Link in profile to blog. More about all the not much **** on my bicycle. 29+ Krampus, Elevation Wheel Company built Spank 395, DT350, SON28, K-lites, Anker 10k powerbank, SPOT, Garmin eTrex30, Shimano 12, (34-10/51), lots of Voile straps, Tubelito, plugs, etc. I can, do, and will carry upwards of 12-14 liters, 4-6 days food, mostly off the beaten path stuff in the west. 5th year of spending 8 -10 months a year on my bike, odd jobs here and there. Dirtbaggin'. Tarptent Protrail, carbon poles, EXPED insulpad, Revelation quilt, changes by season to whatever works. Sawyer squeeze, pocket rocket, puffy and wool. Was riding 2.6 120tpi Minion DHF f/r but recently went to Butchers. Much better in my opinion. Heavy, tough sidewalls, amazing grip, suck on pavement like your tires are flat. The 3C MaxxSpeed lends itself to long mileage, but slight on grip. Probably riding nobo great divide to Salida, get rear wheel rebuilt in Colorado Springs, nobo to Ft Collins (home), for a minute then maybe the east coast via TAT picking up where I left off in Moab in September 2020. 
...









Grand Canyon Parashant National Monument


292.2 mi, +16756 ft. Bike ride in Mohave County, AZ




ridewithgps.com


----------



## Pedalto_themetal (May 29, 2021)

D. Inoobinati said:


> I really like the look of this rack. Website says it's good for 70lbs, so I'll be taking the cast iron cook kit.
> 
> No flex? Weird noises? Easy on/off?


OMM racks are the bomb, and Tubus too. On another note, I pulled a BOB trailer on a long ride a long time ago and had a 8" cast iron/MSR whisperlite. It was awesome, but its heavy.


----------



## CObikeman (Nov 25, 2014)

Pedalto_themetal said:


> View attachment 1932653
> 
> Just finished up 1800+ mile ride from Tucson to Santa Fe. 115k climbing, 24 days riding. Pic above is near Grand Gulch Mine/Airstrip. Grand Canyon-Parashant Monument, April 2021. See RWGPS for more. Morning before, I left StG, 2 days after this pic I was at Kelly Point Overlook, and 2 days after that Toroweap Overlook, 2 days later Kanab. Only 1 water spicket, very few people, no stores. Link in profile to blog. More about all the not much **** on my bicycle. 29+ Krampus, Elevation Wheel Company built Spank 395, DT350, SON28, K-lites, Anker 10k powerbank, SPOT, Garmin eTrex30, Shimano 12, (34-10/51), lots of Voile straps, Tubelito, plugs, etc. I can, do, and will carry upwards of 12-14 liters, 4-6 days food, mostly off the beaten path stuff in the west. 5th year of spending 8 -10 months a year on my bike, odd jobs here and there. Dirtbaggin'. Tarptent Protrail, carbon poles, EXPED insulpad, Revelation quilt, changes by season to whatever works. Sawyer squeeze, pocket rocket, puffy and wool. Was riding 2.6 120tpi Minion DHF f/r but recently went to Butchers. Much better in my opinion. Heavy, tough sidewalls, amazing grip, suck on pavement like your tires are flat. The 3C MaxxSpeed lends itself to long mileage, but slight on grip. Probably riding nobo great divide to Salida, get rear wheel rebuilt in Colorado Springs, nobo to Ft Collins (home), for a minute then maybe the east coast via TAT picking up where I left off in Moab in September 2020.
> ...
> ...


Awesome stuff - love it man. Thanks for sharing your insight and experiences - helps us noobs!

COBikeman


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

a2lowvw said:


> From my cross Washington trip


Is this the Palouse to Cascades Trail (previously the Iron Horse/John Wayne Pioneer Trail)? 
If so, did you do a trip report or blog about your trip?


----------



## sashax (Aug 5, 2005)

Latest manifestation of my setup. Overpacked for an overnight.








Tumbleweed rack with 13L drybag: cooking kit and sleeping quilt
Salsa anywhere cage on the rack strut with Fly Creek 2 person tent
Jandd cheapo frame wedge with tools, spares and headlamp
Salsa cradle with 13L drybag: sleep pad, food, clothes, flask, lantern.
Alpkit bar bag with snacks and phone.
(not shown): camelback lobo with 2L water.

Worked fine, although not optimized for what needs to be accessible when. Not loving the bag and strap system on the rear rack, although might work better with better packing. Still a little stumped as to how to carry enough water and still keep the bike shred-worthy.


----------



## ironspork (Jul 3, 2009)

BIke is a Siskiyou by CoMotion in Oregon.
Pinion P1.18 gearbox
Jones Loop bar, the smaller one
Brakes Shimano Deore somethings, the newer two pot hydro ones.

Bags are almost all DIY.
Frame bag: DIY, one zipper on the right side, paracord loops w/ grommets for cinching down the middle.
Saddle bag: DIY. Uses a towel rod on the back of the saddle w/ two Viole straps. Kinda a Fab's chest/Swift mashup?
Feedbags: Blackburn outpost feedbags. 
Rear rack is a Tubus Vega Evo, as this bike gets slicks/fenders/panniers when it's not in camping mode.
Front rack is a Tubus Tara for some front ortliebs on occasion.
Dynamo because why the hell not


----------



## a2lowvw (Jul 12, 2014)

H0WL said:


> Is this the Palouse to Cascades Trail (previously the Iron Horse/John Wayne Pioneer Trail)?
> If so, did you do a trip report or blog about your trip?


Yes it was the ol' Iron Horse trail. I should probably document the ride somewhere. I rode from my home In Lynnwood Wa to my hometown of Lewiston Idaho for my 20 year class reunion. I did a bit of documentation on Facebook and took a fair amount of pics and video's capturing the ride. I did the ride in 3 days and was fueled by a lot of gas station food.









Lynnwood to Lewiston Idaho day 1. - Justin L.'s 151.2 mi bike ride


I wonder if I changed the bike weight to include all the extra gear I’m packing if it would alter the power output.




www.strava.com












Lynnwood to Lewiston day #2. - Justin L.'s 108.5 mi bike ride


Today hurt. Definitely felt yesterday’s effort and the high temps weren’t helping.




www.strava.com












Lynnwood to Lewiston day #3, happy to be done - Justin L.'s 67.2 mi bike ride


Justin L. rode 67.2 mi on Jul 9, 2018.




www.strava.com


----------



## Pedalto_themetal (May 29, 2021)

Yesterday, September 4th. Not far from where I hit my 5000 miles pedaled in 70 rides, 14 states in 2021.


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

I have two options, a 2015 Rocky Mountain Sherpa 27.5+ FS...









...and I also have a 2021 Trek 1120 29+. I bought the 1120 as it allows me to carry everything on the bike and not need to ride with a backpack...


----------



## Low Tech (Feb 3, 2021)

BlackCanoeDog said:


> I have two options, a 2015 Rocky Mountain Sherpa 27.5+ FS...
> View attachment 1949554
> 
> 
> ...


What rack is that on the Trek?


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

The Trek 1120 ships with these racks, plus the harnesses for the rear rack for carrying dry bags. They only fit this bike.

















1120 | Trek Bikes


Discover your next great ride with 1120. See the bike and visit your local Trek retailer. Shop now!




www.trekbikes.com


----------



## pushie (Aug 3, 2020)

My rig from a recent multi day trail ride.


----------



## looks easy from here (Apr 16, 2019)

pushie said:


> My rig from a recent multi day trail ride.
> 
> View attachment 1951681


What bike is that? Is it steel? My google-fu is failing me trying to find anything based off what I can see of the naming. And it looks like one of your top tube bags is strapped to your shock? Did you lock it out for the trip, or did it never cause any issues with snagging?


----------



## pushie (Aug 3, 2020)

looks easy from here said:


> What bike is that? Is it steel? My google-fu is failing me trying to find anything based off what I can see of the naming. And it looks like one of your top tube bags is strapped to your shock? Did you lock it out for the trip, or did it never cause any issues with snagging?


It a custom steel frame made by Marino.

That strap isn't done up, just loosely looped around the shock and barely touching it. I would have removed the strap, but on that bag it's stitched on.

No issues that trip except a puncture on the rear tyre which sealed itself. If you look closely you can see the sealant at the top of the rear tyre, we had just stopped for some lunch and to put some more air in the tyre.


----------



## DougA (Apr 3, 2008)

Two different rigs. Two different purposes. Love them both.


----------



## Poitot (Oct 15, 2021)

Maiden voyage: Beaver Island, MI. 30 miles, mixed paved/gravel with a small bit of hike-a-bike in sand.

2 nights, hammock camping. Very variable weather (storms both nights, 40+mph wind, tore my tarp, but I kept dry and warm).

Very heavy, but this was a phenomenal ride. Slow/steady. I'm going to refine my kit for my next one.

I've got plans for 29'er wheels for more efficient distance.

Kit:
2021 Karate Monkey (m)
Moloko bars with moloko bag
suspension redshift stem
Soma front rack, Ortileb Classics
Ortileb medium frame bag
Brooks b17
PNW dropper
32t chainring
Deore 1x11 drivetrain, large cog is something like 54t, a big ol' platter
2.8" Maxxis Rekkons
Avid mechanical disk brakes
Topeak seatpost bag
2x Salsa anything cages + Salsa Anything bags (carrying my tarp in one and my mess kit in the other)
Raceface Chester pedals, Ergon grips

















Wheels are Specialized Stout 27.5+, stock off a 2020 Fuze that someone was selling off craiglist.

I'm building out some 29'ers for this thing and am _very excited.

Edit: Oh yeah, Ortileb front roll_


----------



## asellars (Sep 4, 2013)

My bikepacking specific equipment is a hodge podge of store bought and homemade. I bike pack with 4 year old Salsa Timberjack.

Framebag: The one item I purchased. It is the Salsa brand and works great. 
Handle bar bag holder: made one using a template I found on the Limberlost site 
Seat bag: made one after staring at pictures of the Wayward Rider Louise harness for a long time.
Ortleib PS10 bags
Stem bags: Sewed from old scraps.
Mounted some water bottle holders on my forks with pipe clamps. Mainly used for water but have put my sleeping pad on one of them
Old roll-top camera bag hanging off the front with webbing


----------



## mike_kelly (Jul 18, 2016)

Bags by Rockgeist bike by Carver.


----------



## Brad In A Van (Nov 26, 2017)

Surly Wednesday 29+. Mostly Revelate bags except for some feed bags from KaiVenture Bags. Running a BarYak up front with their Talon harness. This was before heading out from Las Cruces on the Monumental Loop.


----------



## schwaggy (Nov 16, 2004)

SC chameleon. Perfect for bike packing.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## n1cholasj (Nov 23, 2017)

a2lowvw said:


> From my cross Washington trip.
> Strix Cycles steel frame with Revelate bags. Tent off the front was close but never buzzed the tire.
> View attachment 1927441


What size of tires did you run for the XWA, and how did you find them? I'm vacillating between my gravel bike and full sus XC bike for my attempt this year.


----------



## a2lowvw (Jul 12, 2014)

n1cholasj said:


> What size of tires did you run for the XWA, and how did you find them? I'm vacillating between my gravel bike and full sus XC bike for my attempt this year.


I ran Schwalbe G-One in a 700x35. I didn't do my trip during the Xwa so conditions were a bit drier and the G-One's were excellent.


----------



## trek4fun (Feb 3, 2015)

BoB Ibex with a modified rear fork to accommodate a wider 16 x 3.0 wheel. 

I still need to find a way to attach the BoB to my fat bike with 190mm rear spacing. Unfortunately, BoB does not sell quick-release skewers to fit fat bikes. Robert Axel only sells thru-axle adapters and not skewers.


----------



## trek4fun (Feb 3, 2015)

2022 Trek 1120 with 29x3.0 tires and an upgraded front suspension fork on the Southern portion of the Oregon Timber Trail.

My mini-review of the Trek 1120 is that it is an enjoyable bike to bikepack with and found it very stable and easy to ride.


----------



## Michele1976 (5 mo ago)

Hi to all. I'm Michele and I'm writing from Italy.
That's is my bike.
That's my bikepacking stuff.


----------



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)

Here's a few shot's of my latest flat bar /gravel / bike packing rig. 
Frame is a custom W.H.B Adventure Cross
Fork & Bars Enve
Sram Eagle group 
Paul, White , Engin machined bits 
Praxis cranks 
Hed hoops 
Fox Transfer 175mm 
Fabric Scoop


----------



## disconnected (1 mo ago)

Salsa Beargrease Carbon. Salsa main frame bag and revelete designs









Stumpjumper.


----------



## Ray Lee (Aug 17, 2007)

My Carbonda 696 under $2k without bags....love this thing

Topeak frame, seat, top tube, bar bags (recently added Topeak feeder bags not in image).
Fork bags are Dom Gorilla dry bags/cages, got them in 2020 off amazon when all the more popular brands were out of stock or gouging on price. cages are good, the bags are great! not stupid heavy but more than thick/tuff enough to survive rock rubs or even a crash. 

Top picture is with 40c rubber for access roads, rail trail/C&O type rides , some mellow single track miles, lots of road between the fun stuff.
second pic is with 2.1 tires and wheels with 30mm inner width, for single track / dirt mode I flip the spacers under the stem for an extra 15mm, use a slightly shorter stem, 4 tooth smaller front chain ring. 
bottom is a camp.


----------



## CObikeman (Nov 25, 2014)

2021 Kona Hei Hei CR/DL. Crank Bros dropper because it can lift a Revelate Terrapin 14L bag. Rogue Panda custom frame bag, Revelate Jerry, Rockgeist tank, Revelate Harness, Revelate Feedbags.


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

CObikeman said:


> 2021 Kona Hei Hei CR/DL. Crank Bros dropper because it can lift a Revelate Terrapin 14L bag. Rogue Panda custom frame bag, Revelate Jerry, Rockgeist tank, Revelate Harness, Revelate Feedbags.
> View attachment 2017425


NICE!

How has your dropper post been handling the seat bag, (how much time has it spent on there?), and what do you pack in there?

I assume this wasn't recent...


----------



## CObikeman (Nov 25, 2014)

Ha ha yes only kinda recent - from this summer - joined 2 thru-bikers for a few days on the CT. I originally had a PRO dropper and it couldn't lift any weight at all. This is Crank Bros Highline 3 125mm (has replaceable cartridge) and it has been great - I've only done about 4 trips loaded so far. Dropped - only rarely get tire rub - helps to have large frame for that. I put stuff like extra clothes, fuel can, straps, freeze dried meals, toiletry, etc in there. So it's not just super light stuff. My BA Fly Creek UL1 tent, pad, pillow, quilt and long underwear go in my handlebar harness.


----------

